# Miller/Early Counties, SW Georgia



## Son

Looks like my thread got wiped out. So, here we go anew.

Rained all night, still overcast with scattered showers, 50 degrees and windy.

My 2009 Dec 28th buck


----------



## jimbar

I was wondering what happened. Welcome back. Im coming up to our place this weekend.Looks like sunshine Saturday and Sunday, if the winds stay down it should be a good weekend. Gotta get tractors, mowers and boats ready for warmer weather.


----------



## stealthman52

Jimbar,where you at in Fl?


----------



## Son

We had the longest thread with the most replys under South Ga Hunting reports, guess it got too heavy and fell off.   lol

Went outside and didn't see my shadow, but think we're going to have two more weeks of this gloomy weather anyway.


----------



## stealthman52

kinda windy down here today,you might be right about the gloomy


----------



## starmello

Son,
  If you were going to catch a bass in Seminole this weekend, where would you do it?

Tony


----------



## Son

The cold snap and cold coming will have the bass in 19 to 22 feet of water. Look for structure, they'll be hanging around that suspended. 
These bass were caught last Feb, in weather just like we're having now. If you're fishing artificals, fish em slow.


----------



## Son

Forgot to mention, there will be some specks out there too, so take some minnows if you like to catch em.

I throw a lot of fish back, but I like to eat em too.


----------



## stealthman52

dang skippy,fillet and release


----------



## Son

They were not biting too good this day. But I like fishing, so grubbed these two out of deep water.






I've seen several boats trying to find bedding bass around my dock, but they're a week late. The bass were in fanning, but have retreated back to the deep this week.


----------



## stealthman52

great pics Son,keep em coming,I know you will be out on the water when weather gets right


----------



## Son

Nothing like I used to catch down in Florida, but still some nice Seminole bass. Used to catch one over ten in Florida, every now and then, but I havn't broke the ten mark in Georgia yet. I'm not as aggressive on bass as I once was. Pick on the panfish, catfish and the hybrids now a days.


----------



## Son

I usually catch just enough for a mess, then I quit.

Bluegills and catfish. Some call em "Hand painted bream" Nothing like the ol Ball Bream I used to catch down in Homosassa.


----------



## Son

I started bass fishing young. This picture was taken in Tampa Fl, back in 1949 or 50, can't remember which. Think the bass was about 8 pounds. 30th st and Osborne ave.


----------



## Son

I believe this thread is on it's way again.


----------



## stealthman52

If i had a scanner,would show you some of me back in the 60's,lol.
caught two blue cats the other day with the specks,had to keep em,they were about 2lbs each,good eatin size


----------



## jimbar

I'm in Dade City. We used to be 45 minutes north of Tampa, now it's down to 20 minutes. Gotta retire quick and head to Lake Seminole before we're overrun.


----------



## stealthman52

Plant City here ,Jimbar,good luck on semi-hole,lol,I like Ga,but its not really a fishin state like Fl,I do like hunting up there more so than Fl


----------



## Son

Well, after getting pictures of several bucks that had shed, I had decided that all of em had shed. Not so, the last four bucks have still got their horns. We didn't get this old buck, I have a picture of him from jan 2009 with a full rack, now look what he did to his rack this last season. The left side looks to have six points with the G-4 broken off. His right side had five points. This buck was grown in 2008 and I had guessed him at 3.5 then. Now, he's at least 4.5 and this coming season, he's going to be nice, and a challenge to hunt. There's been several pictures of him taken during the 2009 season with a full rack. Nobody saw him in daylight unless he's one of the bigguns they missed. Good thing about seeing a buck of his age with a broken rack? There's more out there big enough to break racks.
Looks like he lost a lot of weight during the rut,







This picture was taken where I killed the 250 pound buck Dec 28 2009.


----------



## Son

Now, for comparison, here's a young buck in the same spot, same food plot.


----------



## Son

And this is where many members take a nap. The ladder comes up from under where part of the floor lifts up to get in. Swivel seat and you can see all round.


----------



## stealthman52

Is that bruces condo?,i thought he kept it locked?


----------



## Son

He only kept em locked the week he wanted he and his grandaughter to hunt em. Otherwise somebody might have been in em most days. I don't blame him, he's got about 300 bucks in each one, built em, put em up and keeps em up. And to think, somebody cut his locks that week. Hope it was one of the members who have left. This last season, I think Bruce got to sit in his blinds twice (he has three) They were occupied every other time he came to hunt. Several deer were killed out of em, and one missed that I know of. So, we've put up a new rule, "Don't sit in anybody's blind or stand unless you ask".  As you know, we have plenty of blinds and stands that are first come for any member to use. Even though some of us own em, we call those club stands/blinds.  It can be devastating to come to camp and find your stand pinned with somebody hunting it without you knowing it. Especially one you've carried, dragged, toted several hundred yards to a spot you've put some real time into finding to hunt big buck sign. Over the years I've noticed, some people actually hunt for others stands so they can hunt em. That's a bad practice if you ask me. I don't hunt others stands, and don't walk around the woods during season. The more activity in the woods, the less you will see. A good hunter is a master predator in nature.


----------



## Son

Right after the deer season closes, is when I scout and select my stand placements for next season. Deer and buck activity is still very visible then, and they will do the same thing next season. That keeps me from having to smell up my hunting when the next season comes in. I also pick out my ingress and egress route to keep from crossing the most active trails. Usually from downwind.


----------



## stealthman52

you got it dialed in for sure,and you know plenty of the membs will walk the dog looking for da big buck signage,stinkin it on up,probably one of the reasons i never seen a buck when i hunted it.


----------



## Havana Dude

Just checkin in, trying to keep up.


----------



## Havana Dude

Stepped outside this morning to see the kids off, and saw 7 deer behind the house. Looked like a buck was chasing 6 does around, but not sure, only had my ol eyeballs. BUt one looked like a buck, boxy, head down etc etc.  

Saw 4 does last evening in front of the house, come across the road into neighbors yard, and walked on toward the back.

Had a couple stray dogs dig into our place the other day, saw em when I got home. Came inside, grabbed the rifle and fired one across the bow to skeer em off. It worked so far, aint seen em since. For the doubters, I did not shoot the dogs, just shot up in there amongst em.


----------



## Son

Just got in from Tallahassee from Face cancer surgery. Worse than I had hoped for. Going to take a pain pill, then a nap. 17 stitches after taking out a plug big as the last joint of my thumb.

Good luck on those deer around ur house. They eat everything I plant in my yard, including the fruit trees.

Noticed, Lake Seminole water level is back up high again.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sorry to hear about the Cancer. Hope it all turns out good. 

Not to worry about the flowers. A black Lab and a Golden keep em at bay, plus the whole place is fenced and cross fenced, so they typically go through the neihbors yard. Saw 5 more when I got home a little while ago. Probably part of the group from this morning, I'm sure. It has been a strange year for deer around here. Normally we see a few during the spring and summer, but never in the Fall/winter. This past year we have seen them durn near year round. Probably seen more here from the kitchen than in my stand in the swamp a mile from nowhere. I guess they have found a safe haven in the pines behind the house. Alright by me, I never tire from seeing deer.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, hope you get to feeling better, we just got back from Lakeland Hosp,wife lost her niece today while we were there,blood clot moved to her heart,she was in there for lung cancer,which she found out she had about a month ago,never smoked a day in her life,she was 37,leaves behind 2 daughters and a husband.


----------



## Son

Older deer are very smart, I compare em to an old billy goat. You don't fool an ol billy goat but once.
We have a huge ten point that spends the hunting season bedded up here in this neighborhood. We have many wooded lots, some probably ten acres or so. The hunting club across the highway say, they've never seen him. We've been seeing him for three or four years now, he should be elgible for medicare by now.


----------



## talisman

Son said:


> Older deer are very smart, I compare em to an old billy goat. You don't fool an ol billy goat but once.
> We have a huge ten point that spends the hunting season bedded up here in this neighborhood. We have many wooded lots, some probably ten acres or so. The hunting club across the highway say, they've never seen him. We've been seeing him for three or four years now, he should be elgible for medicare by now.



I bet the doctor visit you had wasnt any fun. Take care of that spot


----------



## Son

That's sad Stealth, our thoughts and prayers are with your family. We never know when or what's going to get us. Remember, My Dad shot a nine point buck, walked over to it and fell dead across the deer. Heart attack at the age of 52.
My Dr. visit wasn't fun, and fun hasn't kicked in yet. Probably be a few days before I feel normal again. Had a little fever last night and got very little sleep. Something about that area near the eyes, more sensitive than other places I've been operated on.
In the 30's again, looking out the window at the thermometer.


----------



## stealthman52

all i can do is wish you a speedy recovery,I know your dad is probably with you every time you hunt,you just may not know it,my hats off to him.


----------



## d2550

*Hope you are doing better*

Well it's always good to get something over with, I've always heard, time helps heel. Get well soon and nice meeting you. I'll call you when I start down with the camper. Tucker


----------



## Son

Little ol surgery next to the eye doesn't sound bad, but it's knocked me for a loop. I think these pain pills are sugar tablets. Yeah Tucker, we had a great tour of the place didn't we? I enjoyed it, always like spending time in the woods looking for enough tracks to make soup. It'll probably be next week before I can check the camera again, hope to see more bucks. We've passed on so many young bucks in the last four years, each season gets better. Can't wait for next deer season to see what they grow.


----------



## T-BONER

*Get better*

Son--hope you get feeling better---i got 3 more weeks--cast comes off---then slowly being able to bend arm again--looking forward in coming up end of april--tucker told me all about the club...he was impressed..can't wait myself...t-boner


----------



## Son

T-Boner, come on up when you get that thing off. You're gonna like the hunting here. We already have a few blinds set up for us old guys to take a nap in. Comfortable chairs, out of the weather and easy to access. Or you can go into the rough where I like to hunt. Either way, you'll see deer.


----------



## Son

Feeling better, but still sore. Cabin fever got to me today and I had to take a ride around the woods to look at turkey tracks. Saw two nice gobblers and tracks from one end of the property to the other. Checked the camera and got two deer and a gobbler who happened to pass by. Here's a nice little buck that has dropped his rack alreay. Bet he'll be nice next season.






Camera was a little slow on this one.






And the bird


----------



## stealthman52

butch and joe went today,only got 25,you sure thats not a hen?


----------



## Son

Yep, I'm sure...another picture, blurry shows a beard. Doubting me huh?


----------



## stealthman52

lol,noway,never doubt the Son,if you say its a GOB,then its a GOB


----------



## Son

Note the reddish head, and black forefront of his body, long legs and he's running scared cause he heard gobbler season is coming.
Got some # 4's and the ol thirty dollar 12 guage ready. But I wont shoot him, his beard isn't long enough.  lol

Here's some picts to get everybody in the mood. Shot all these with my handheld camera.


----------



## Son

My goal is to beat this 26 pounder with the golden wings. That's the ol 30 dollar shotgun on the ground. Along with the beat up ol  call. How you like my camo? Notice the snake boots, I'm bad about stepping on snakes...My Dr. gave em to me for a Christmas present one year, said he didn't want to be treating me for snakebite.   Bet everybody don't have a Dr., like that....


----------



## stealthman52

those in the pics with mr.fullstrut, look like chickens in the bread pan picking out dough,you ain't been yet?,I thought it opened March 6th?


----------



## jimbar

Son, Came up to the lake this past weekend, wow was that some good weather. Mornings were a little cool but it sure didn't take long to get nice. I didn't see any turkeys strutin in the fields on my way up or back, are your handheld pics from this year? Have you heard any gobble yet?


----------



## Son

Those pictures are from previous years, I havn't had a chance to get out and scope em out this year yet. But, while riding around, I'm seeing gobblers strutting in the fields. On our leases, there's plenty of strutting sign, and gobblers are cruising about. The hens are still roosting, and probably laying already. It's going to be a good turkey season if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Havana Dude

For what it's worth to ya:  My wife saw 2 big gobblers courtin 6 or7 hens the other day when she passed a sod farm on her way to a job. To put it in her terms, the boys were feeling frisky, struttin around, while the girls were pecking around feeding, saying, you boys are wasting your time!! I bout fell out when she said that. I guess you had to be there to appreciate the humor in it. I told her, poor fellas, I know how they feel, which was followed by a loving hit to the shoulder.


----------



## Son

All hens are the same...lol
But in all reality, the gobblers are strutting around saying they could care less if those ol hens eat worms and bugs.


----------



## Defcon15

Just got back from calhoun county and ended up finding 5 sheds, 3 from this year and 2 from last. Most of the bucks are still carrying their antlers so I'll try looking again in May when I get back down there. Caught this guy on camera the day after the season closed, should be a good one next year for sure.


----------



## Son

That buck already looks good to me, maybe 4.5 years old. rode up to check the woods today, saw lots of turkeys and our food plots have really greened up since we fertilized em a week ago. Thought a fellow was up there cleaning up around came, but never saw him, but saw where he's been..


----------



## stealthman52

must of been bruce......maybe


----------



## Son

Bruce, surely you jest. Anyway, I left my trailer there so he can fill it up as he cleans up tomorrow...  Waiting on March 20th so I can call some turkeys in, I had rather call em than shoot em.  Guess thats the reason when more than one comes in, I shoot one, and let the others go for another day. After all, need to make the season last awhile.
I know where this one is hanging out, he likes to roost in a cypress head.


----------



## stealthman52

that butch and jason went to Baird yesterday afternoon,guess they plan on finding where they roost,Baird opens same date March 20th


----------



## Havana Dude

Just got back in from feeding the horses. Been pouring down here all A.M. . Walking back to the house, saw movement out in the planted pines, so I went to investigate. All total, 8-10 does, a high trashy rack 5 point, and 2 spikes. It is March 11, and the bucks were chasing the does pretty hard. The spikes were very small, one was both sides an inch or so, the other was about 4 or5 " each side. Cool to see though, I enjoyed the show, especially since my season was so terrible.


----------



## Son

Think the woods were wet, look at em now. What a mess, there's county roads near our camp that can't be scraped because they're underwater. The turkeys wont have any trouble finding water to roost over after this rain gets out of here.


----------



## stealthman52

nope and they might need waders,lol,keep your powder dry


----------



## Son

Rained yesterday 2.50 inches. Got up this morning and it was thunderstorms and more rain. Havn't checked the guage, but it was a downpour. Went up to the hunt club to check my camera after the rains quit. Just as I got there, it started raining again. Just came back home.  The woods are flooded again.


----------



## stealthman52

I hope you got the plots fert-lized,they will be in high gear wit some good sunny days.
witchdocotors(weatherman) says its gona be too windy this weekend to wet a line


----------



## Havana Dude

Storm rolled through last evening just north of us. Son, you probably got hit by it. Working a 12 hour OT today. Not really that excited but can use the moolah.


----------



## Son

Yep, we got it here at Lake Seminole, sure put down some water in a short time.


----------



## Swamprat

Glad to see everybody is still kicking.

I have been busier than all get out lately. Working down in Homosassa, Perry, High Springs. I have been touring the country side that is for sure.

Worked a little today, not sure what I will do the rest of the day. The wind has picked up bad so fishing is out of the question. Might go this afternoon and see if I can scare up a hog or two at the lease. 

No turkeys at our place which is probably a good thing since my wife is happy to have me out of the woods for a change. I tell her it keeps me out of trouble and is cheaper than a girlfriend.


----------



## Son

Replaced the floor in one of the bathrooms at our hunt camp today. Then took a tour around the woods. Saw some gobblers and checked the camera. Bunch of picts of deer, no antlers, and 26 pictures of turkeys. Here's a few.


----------



## talisman

*gobblin*

Son have you heard any gobbling on the roost yet. Its been to windy in tallahassee to hear anything


----------



## Son

I havn't gone out to listen. From what I see, the gobblers are still hanging around in groups. But, from my years of hunting experience, I bet they're sounding off because I've seen lots of strutting sign on our roads. Camera has taken pictures of a couple old boss birds that appear to be going it alone now. That's the one's I want to call in.


----------



## Swamprat

Talisman, a friend of mine was down in South Washington/North Bay county yesterday and he heard a few birds gobbling but it has been quiet in other areas. 

I think a week or so of some stable weather ought to get them firing off and get the gobblers broken up. Looks like we might have a chance of not having the gobblers already henned up before the season starts unlike previous years.


----------



## talisman

I went this morning and heard two gobble a few times


----------



## Son

The weather guru's guessed the weather wrong again. It was cooler than they said it would be. Rode around the woods, saw no turkeys, but there was tracks everywhere.
Finished installing a new comode in the hunt camp, put down some real redneck stickon tile. 
Anybody who wouldn't be proud to sit in there, ain't no redneck.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep...it was a little airish today. Never seemed to warmup. I was over working in Chattahoochee, the dam was pumping at full tilt. The water level below the dam has probably come up 4-5 feet since last week.

At least with Spring coming the trees & vegatation will start sucking a lot of the water out of the swamps. Throw in areas where you have irrigation and the flooded woods can become drier fairly quick.


----------



## Son

When farmers turn on circle irrigation systems, it goes dry around here real quick. All our ponds and swamps go dry.
Forgot to tell ya'll, I saw two bears beside the road in Mayhaw Georgia today.


----------



## Swamprat

Wonder where the bears dragged in from. First I have heard of bears in that area. They are doing mighty well in parts of my area and their range is expanding. Places 5 years ago which had no bear sightings are now seeing them on a constant basis.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

We've had a few bears here and there for years, water must be pushing them


----------



## Havana Dude

No bear season in Florida is probably contributing to their expansion, and break sin the I-10 fence.


----------



## Son

ha, got you guys. It was two teddy bears. Probably thrown out the window of a car by a toddler. But, there was two bears, right there beside the road. I have a witness, the fellow riding with me saw em too. Maybe somebody was moving, and the bears blew out of a truck or trailer. Who knows, but it was the first bears I've seen up here. Real bears have been seen in this area in recent years. Our woods are flooded, but we still have plenty of high ground, and the food plots are looking nice and green. The last fertilizer run did good.


----------



## jimbar

Son, How much rain did you get up there this morning?


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> No bear season in Florida is probably contributing to their expansion, and break sin the I-10 fence.



Or it could just be somebody moving and losing it out of the back of the truck


----------



## Son

Guage at Lake Seminole says 1/2 inch and fellow up at camp said it was about the same up there.
Might be more light rain coming.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Guage at Lake Seminole says 1/2 inch and fellow up at camp said it was about the same up there.
> Might be more light rain coming.



Heard we might get some more rain on Sunday.


----------



## Son

Forecast says Sunday, That will mess up our turkey hunters.


----------



## stealthman52

went to Walk In The Water, we caught 25 specks,1 bass,1 blue cat,it was nice and calm till 3pm,then wind came on like a frieght train,we left.They never tore it up,but what we caught were all over 1lb each.


----------



## Son

Here we are, another dreary day at 52 degrees at noon. The pollen has finally got to me, boy I feel bad with head all stopped up. Might not go turkey hunting til I get over this. Happens every year about this time. Yep, I think it a good idea to let the other club members work on the turkeys for a spell. I can hear em now. Yelping, crow and owl calls and decoys of every brand. Still hard for me to believe the money some guys spend on turkey hunting supplies. After the first week, it will be easy for me to hunt em with my thirty dollar shotgun and ol broken cedar box. That combination never fails me. Might even wear some camo if it's handy, along with a mosquito jacket and thermacell so I can nap in peace. I'll also be in a blind, don't want a bobcat to jump and bite me. There's been two people I know who were bitten by bobcats while calling. They had to take rabies shots, and that's not for me.

I've been hunting turkeys since 1949 and it's still a thrill to hear the gobble. Couple picts from the 80's when I hunted Alabama.


----------



## Son

Look close and you can see that ol thirty dollar shotgun, it's a 12 gauge from back in 1966 or 67, can't remember exactly. I'm wondering if the barrel is getting too thin yet?






Got the fever yet?


----------



## Son

I can call a gobbler in with just a few little turkey words. Even a caveman could do it... lol


----------



## tony0345

love turkey hunting to cant wait till saturday morning


----------



## Son

Rode up to the woods this afternoon. Saw three jakes and two long beards. They're safe though, cause they were right at camp, and nobody hunts at camp. Also found where some hens have been, that's a good sign. Because, where the hens are, the gobblers will be right behind em.

Kill two, and make a circle fan display. Center is for beards and spurs. I need to finish this one.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,even Butch got the fever and had to go back to his dads in Nichols,Ga,his mom said three big ole gobbs were coming up in field about 40 yds from the window at there house,his mom told him when they walked she could see beards almost dragging the ground. I told him thats why he misses shellcrackers,he is hunting,and i am catching,dogwoods are blooming down here,means its time to find them.


----------



## Son

Got right up on a three point buck today on our place, he had a bumbed shoulder. Looked like he's been in a wreck with an auto. Left him be and went looking for gobblers. Found a couple big birds, but guess what, they're henned up already. We'll see in the morning, what can be done with em.


----------



## stealthman52

good luck,I know if they can be called,you can do it


----------



## Son

Never hit the call this morning. Three gobblers were south of me on the neighbors property. He was there calling, so I just listened. When he shot, that was the end of it there. He got a nice one. Bruce shot about 30 minutes later about a mile west of me, he got a 25 pounder.  Nice. He likes it when I tell him where to go. Must have been over 15 birds seen this morning by our club members. 
Most are with hens, and aren't responding to calling yet.


----------



## Swamprat

I went this morning on a invite up in North Holmes County close to the Bama line on a piece of property I use to hunt a few years back. At least I had an idea of where to head to from past experience.

Had one gobbling hard first thing but after the hens pitched down he went silent. I could hear the hens carry on from time to time and worked them to about 60-75 yards of me but never saw the gobbler. I imagine he was hanging back but keeping tabs on them to make sure another gobbler didn't try to steal his girls.

I called very sparingly but just enough to keep the hens interested. After 20 or so minutes they worked away from me.

After about 9 or so when the breeze picked up I did a little runnin and gunnin along a creek bottom. Around 10:30 I had one answer back and worked my way to him. After I got setup I purred and cackled a few times and scratched some leaves. Within a minute he was 30 yards in front of me. Was a young bird with only a 5-6" beard so I let him walk but it was exciting just watching him come in at a fast trot right at me.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,did you get a picture of bruce & bird?,you guys don't be shy on posting those turk pictures


----------



## Swamprat

Pretty windy today. Had a buddy brave it this morning. Around 9 or so he sees a brown blob bouncing across the hay field he was hunting. It was his friends foam decoy that blew off the stake from the other side of the same field he was on.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Pretty windy today. Had a buddy brave it this morning. Around 9 or so he sees a brown blob bouncing across the hay field he was hunting. It was his friends foam decoy that blew off the stake from the other side of the same field he was on.



LOL- yea it was very windy aroumd here today as well.


----------



## Son

Bruce and I took the day off, too rainy and windy for us older hunters. If the wind isn't too bad, might go tomorrow afternoon to try and locate where some birds are hanging out. To give us an idea of where to hunt the next morning. Might even call, I have taken some nice gobblers in the afternoons.

Here's a pict of Bruces gobbler. 25 pounder. That's Bruce with the cap.


----------



## stealthman52

tell bruce well done,nice bird,is that Son in the shadow,taking the pic?,if so,tell bruce he is going to have to shadow you pretty soon


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats to Bruce....good looking bird. Heard a few this morning while working before the wind got up.


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,I applied on line with a few,nothing yet,be glad you got a job,not much happening down this way.


----------



## Havana Dude

Big gobbler courting a bunch of hens at the little airport south of the river at 7:20 this evening.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Scott,I applied on line with a few,nothing yet,be glad you got a job,not much happening down this way.



10-4....the housing market in that area was hit pretty hard. I guess we are fortunate because of a smaller population in several counties it did not hit us as severe.

There were lots of properties bought on interest only in hopes of the folks being able to turn them over quick but when you had quite a few 100 acre tracts that pretty much looked the same as all the others and were priced the same then it was not a winning situation for anybody.

Greed is what I call it...buy a tract for 1000-1500 per acre and then try to flip it for 8-10,000 per acre. Some where bought by uninformed folks but most sat until the bank note was due. At least land is going back down to just a tad above of what it is actually worth.

Just before it really got frenzied I tried to buy a 10 acre tract from a guy who lives down the road. about 6 acres was high and dry and the rest was beaver pond/swamp. He wanted 3000 an acre. I told him I would give him 3000 for the high/dry and 500 a acre for the stuff I could not do anything with building wise.

The property still sits........


----------



## stealthman52

patience is my virtue,its what i do, also when i deal with people when I fish,,see people coming toward me,pull bait off,put it back out there,they will pull up,watch ya for a while,but then it gets to em,they gota keep moving,when they get out of sight,we bait back up,go back to catching,keeping em low when you bring em in boat.The old saying haste makes waste.


----------



## Son

Had Bruce in a good spot today, but he left just before the gobblers got there. Saw him driving down the road, so called him on the phone, and sent him back.  He got back in place just in time to see the last four hens go into the woods. He missed the biggest flock with four big gobblers in it. I had seen the two groups of turkeys headed towards Bruce, going across a pasture a couple hundred yards west of where I was setup.
I had seven coming towards me this morning, and two packs of dogs began running in my area. Watched the turkeys run the other way. I never saw the dogs.


----------



## stealthman52

if the dogs don't have collars they are legal right?


----------



## Son

Not in Ga or Fl. That's why there's a problem with dogs in the woods.  At present, there's no animal  control in the area and like hydrilla, it's getting worse every year. In our area, there's also no control when it comes to predators, furbearers. Trapping is gone for the most part around here, and we're covered up with coons. Every morning, when going to the woods, all roads are covered with coon tracks, coyote and dog tracks. Can't imagine how the deer and turkeys get by. Only the fittest survive, and then only if their lucky. Might be the reason so many deer hang lay up in such thick inpenterable thickets, where nothing can get to em easy. Just this morning, a turkey hen was seen running from a bobcat and she outran him. Wonder why they don't fly? Unless it was to lead the cat away from a nest maybe? I didn't hunt this morning, pollens got me sneezing too much. Be glad when spring is thru springing.


----------



## stealthman52

I wonder if you sprayed the gut pile with lanate,how many coons,coyotes would you get?,brother in law used to put it out around edges of 30 ac orange grove and edges of berry fields,some mornings his mesicans would be burrying mixed bag of cats,dogs,coons,opossums


----------



## Son

There's nothing we can do. Everything's illigal. Thanks to the tree huggers, animal rights groups etc.. But then, look at the sorry people that are protected these days.  Predators of society. 
Going hunting in the morning, If I can get my sinus problem better.


----------



## Son

This morning, Had some fun talking to a nice gobbler, but never got him in. MY hunting partner who was suppose to be way down the road from me, decided to ride around in his truck. End of hunt.

This afternoon, saw five jakes, soon after,  two buzzards  landed and tried to talk to my decoys. Couple years ago, had two Canada Geese land and walk around my decoys.  Honest, my decoys look like turkeys.


----------



## stealthman52

you don't mean sir Bruce?


----------



## Son

Like hunting turkeys in a barnyard this morning. Never seen so many gobblers and hens in one day during a Spring season. First gobbler showed up with a hen. He stayed in full strut, had the fan of a grown bird, but his beard wasn't very long, so let him go on. Now I'm wondering if something happened to his beard? Went back this afternoon and called up another strutting gobbler. He was decoy shy and was moving off. I saw the short beard and thought it was the same bird as this morning. Boom, and down he went. A double bearded gobbler, but not a record, one at six inches and one at two. He weighed 20 pounds. Saw some nice long beards today, maybe one of those will be next. Need some luck though. Sinus problems wont let me be quiet. Sneezing, coughing, gagging etc..  Turkeys didn't seem to notice much, but a herd of deer coming by, took off when I sneezed.
Sorry about the sour look, Was nobody there to tell me to smile.   Had the camera on a stump on auto.


----------



## stealthman52

Good pic,one down,how many to go?,had two snapping turtles trying to get thru chain link fence,they must of crawled out of ditch to lay eggs,funny,both were side by side,i went got a shovel,made em bite it,then picked em up by tail,put em back in ditch.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice bird Son. Pine pollen is kicking my tail too. Holding it at bay with OTC drugs.


----------



## Son

I was holding out for a longer beard, but when you get my age, can't see or hear the best, it's not the size of the bird that makes it a good hunt. It's the hunt and being able to get out in the woods. I enjoy each day as I know none of em are coming back. I've got a couple blinds setup in good places. Now I can sit back, maybe take a nap or two, and wait for one of those 25 pounders. Darn skeeters have been tough, even with a thermacell.


----------



## stealthman52

skeeters?,no skeeters or heat for me,I think thats why i gave up bowhunting,no more heat or skeeters,gonna let the youngins  get there share


----------



## Son

Got up to go hunting this morning and sinus problems put me back to bed.  Maybe an afternoon hunt.
Received a cellphone call from camp. Three turkey hunting this morning. One shot heard so far. Says it might be off our property on the south line. Could be, there's a couple nice birds hanging out there.
It was 50 this morning with pine and oak pollen covering everything with a slight breeze as we type.

For my club members. Collecting the dues, help me out and get em in.


----------



## stealthman52

talked to butch,he nailed three at his dads,19,20,23,longest beard was 10",then dad cut him off.


----------



## Son

Saw about 16 gobblers this afternoon. While riding in, called camp and told a member they were heading towards his blind. He went to the blind and got a 2 year old that weighed 21.5 pounds with a double beard.


----------



## Son

Took the day off, It was overcast all morning and the pollen was swirling around like smoke. Rough on an old man. When young it didn't bother me, but now it does. Sinus problems ain't no joke.


----------



## stealthman52

wow,you mean you gave them poor turkeys a break?,might try shells thursday,if weather is fitin


----------



## Son

No turkeys seen Sunday or Monday. Too windy monday for anything. Ol Sorry ten ZR two broke down again. CV joint locked up on the left front. Left it in the woods, will be working on it today. What a way to spend a tuesday. Going to replace, cv axle assembly, hub assembly, bearing, seal and all tierod ends. Then it'll be good for a few more years of mudholes. This truck has made a mechanic out of me.

Heartbreak of America....


----------



## stealthman52

wow,just call Son's fix it in da woods,hope you got it on dry ground,lol


----------



## Son

No Miller/Early county turkey will be in danger from me today unless they get under the front of my truck. Mechanicing in the woods today. Remember, I come from the old days of model T swamp buggies, Jeeps with a top speed of 45  MPH and when every bolt or nut was SAE. Now everything is metric and most SAE tools are going to rust. Cool, in the 50's this morning.


----------



## stealthman52

I know you will get er done,hope you took a can of sardines or vienna sausages wit ya,lol,that might take awhile


----------



## Son

Well, all the parts didn't come in. They promised tomorrow. Probably turkey hunt in the morning, and mechanic in the afternoon. Nobody hunting this week until thursday, so the woods are quiet. Would have hunted today, but spent the day going up near Albany to pick up a friends truck that had broke down. Got it done, and he was very thankful. I think his motor has had it though. Izuso, excuse you or something like that. I know it's not a chevy or Ford. It was a beautiful day, not windy as they had forcast.


----------



## Son

Comments some people make, often bring a chuckle. Just today, talking to another hunter, he called me an expert turkey hunter. Chuckle, chuckle... I'm not an expert hunter, I'm just lucky a lot.


----------



## stealthman52

Butch says its high tide in Richloam,and he is about fed up wading water looking for turkeys,I guess he is spolied hunting at his dads in Ga,where he only has to walk out the back door about a 100 yds and set up


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Son, I am heading back to God's Country for some Spring Break turkey action..has the wind been affecting the birds at all or are they still answering pretty good. I know last year I had beautiful weather and they were very vocal but I havent really hunted them in the wind. Any suggestions?


----------



## Son

The wind has been a factor, but today was beautiful. In fact, it warmed up quickly and I had trouble staying awake. No gobbling this morning, but I did see some hens and two nice gobblers. Out of range and they wouldn't come.
Went back out this afternoon to see if I could roost one. Heard two gobbling after 6:15, and saw five jakes and two hens. I like seeing jakes, means more gobblers next Spring.


----------



## Son

Beautiful day, foggy this morning. No gobbles this morning or this afternoon. I know because I was working on my truck where it broke down. Darn thing always breaks down in the woods. Took all day to break it down. Left front hub assembly, CV axle, bearing, seals etc..  Amazing how much stuff has to be taken off to do this. Now, tomorrow, got to put it all back together. Found out how to pull the CV axle. Put the Ramsey 9000 winch cable to it from my Jeep Comanche. Pressed the little remote button, and watched it pop out. Hard to believe a four wheel drive truck has an axle bearing that looks like a watch band. Dinky stuff in these new trucks. Got to get this truck back on the road before any serious turkey hunting can be done. Bet the turkeys are glad..


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I think it is time to get rid of the truck.

For some dang reason my green Dodge has went thru 4 wheel bearings on the left side in the last 2 years. Not sure why but when number 5 hits the insurance company might have a vehicle that suddenly caught fire. LOL


----------



## Son

What gets me is, I think these vehicles are designed to be difficult to work on. Oddball size nuts and bolts. Special tools required etc. Recently noticed, on new fords you can't check the xmission fluid. No stick.  Another bright idea. Oh Well, back to mechanicing again today. Ya'll wish me luck cause I don't have much patience with this type stuff. One good thing, have two helpers. While I'm laying on the ground looking up into the axle, I'll keep my ears listening to see if they gobble this morning.
New trucks are a bad investment. And a big purchase for the economy we have right now. Thinking about going homeless and turning into a whino..  They all seem happy and don't appear to have any worries.


----------



## stealthman52

whino?,heck you don't even drink,lol
went to kissimmee today,we caught 20 and wife caught one 5lb bass on a #6 shellcracker hook,nice day,but my aunt came home thursday,was down there all week,said they bit real good up till full moon.


----------



## Son

Murphys law. Went to work on the S-10 Zr-2. Put in new bearing, seal, CV drive axle, and reassembled everything but the tire. That's when we noticed, the lower boot around the CV joint was too large. It was against the shock and shock bracket. That wouldn't do, as it would tear the boot off if the wheel turned. Took it all apart, returned to the O'Reillys and they ordered a different brand with a smaller boot. Should be in tomorrow morning. So, took the Jeep Comanche and headed home. Halfway home, left front bearing started squealing. Couple miles from the house, the bearing was beginning to lock up some, but made it home. I know, ya'll didn't want to hear all that, you're interested in what the turkeys are doing. Heard four gobble, and saw two before the fog moved in. One in a cypress tree, and one running through the woods. Both were nice gobblers. I decided to go setup a blind anyway for a short spell, and let the sun get up good before working on the truck. Got setup, did some cutting and whining, ending with three yelps. 45 minutes went by and nothing, so I reared back in the chair and started a nap. Was I dreaming? I heard a "tick" Baroooom, tick barooooom". Looked out of the blind and this gobbler was flirting with gertrude my decoy. I let him gobble a time or two before the gun went off. 24 pounds, 11.25 inch beard, and nice spurs.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

*Sweet Moses!*

That bird is huge Son! We had 6 answer us this morning in Clay Co, but could do nothing with them. Between the hens and hogs we never got within 300 yards of one. Any pointers would be appreciated..


----------



## Son

Having problems getting em to come in? If not henned up here's some things that work for me.
Forget yelping.   The last couple years I've found a better response if I cut and whine, using an old Lynchs cedar box.  About every 30 to 45 minutes I will do a couple series of cuts with some whines. Sometimes i will add three to four soft yelps at the end. Gotta be on guard because most have shut up and slipped in. The gobbler above, shut up and it took him almost an hour to come about 100 yards. He never said another word until he got right up on my decoy. Then he began drumming, he then moved closer to the decoy and gobbled.
Every turkey hunter has their favorite tricks, I keep mine simple. Cedar box, chalk, of shotgun, # 4's and lots of patience. Most people give up too early, and/or call too much.
Find what works for you, and stick with it.

That ol gobbler was my 68th Birthday present, just a few days late...


----------



## Son

Well, I'm back on the road again. Here's a picture showing the new CV axle as I'm putting the ol ZR-2 back together. It's been a job having to work on the ground level. New bearing, seal, CV axle, and hub assembly.


----------



## Son

Heard one gobbler this morning, he wasn't big enough for one of the members to shoot. I like members like that, selective. Another member had a gobbler in sight, coming his way until somebody came riding by where he was hunting. Doesn't take much to ruin a hunt. Lots  of deer being seen, some does look like they're going to pop.


----------



## stealthman52

butch n yankee joe went to camp lester put in about 10:30am,at 3pm he said he only had three shells,but from 5pm,to 7pm,they put 97 more in the boat,told him if wind gets up,he might have to sink his cork right below surface wit extra split shot,when it pops up,you got him,and thats exacterly what they had to do.


----------



## Son

Taking a few days off, got to get over the soreness of squating, bending and lifting while working on the truck. Old age ain't for sissys. Now the jeep needs a new wheel bearing on the left front wheel. It never ends...when you have old trucks. But, with the economy as it is, ain't going to buy a new one. I'm saving my money for fish bait and bullets..

Well, at least the Ramsey 9000 works good.


----------



## stealthman52

well,butch,jason,yankee joe went back today,at 10:30 they had a 100,they limited out at 12 noon,and the good thing is nobody has found them yet.


----------



## Son

Word is, some hens are still roosting in the trees. I though all would be on nest by now. But when they all go to setting, look out, those ol gobblers will be lonely first thing in the mornings. I'm going to polish up my ol decoy Gertrude. Maybe put some makeup on her to give her more flash...  Anything to fool ol boss bird.


----------



## Defcon15

Had a guest shoot a nice bird this morning, 10.5 inch beard and 1.5 inch curved spurs. Couple other birds heard gobbling early in the morning but they got quite pretty quick. I assume they still have a bunch of hens around and shut up after hitting the ground.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Hey fellas,
 Have yall had any luck with planting clover down here, or in Clay Co? We have land in both and I would really like to up the summer protein levels for the bucks this year...


----------



## Defcon15

We've had pretty good luck with clover in calhoun. Last year we decided to try to get it established by mixing it with wheat and turnips to take some of the grazing pressure off of it. All of the plots are looking great now and full of clover, but I'm pretty sure that we used a winter clover and it will be disappearing before long and should come back in the fall. If you're interested in knowing the type, I'll find out and let you know.

Also, I have posted this in a few places but was curious if any of you had some knowledge.

What the going $/acre for leasing in calhoun county is or in the surrounding counties? And, does $/acre change depending on the hunting practices of surrounding landowners? For instance, would a piece of property surrounded by owners that have trophy managed for 5-10 years jack the lease price up?


----------



## Son

We tried clover again this past season, and it still looks good.

I'm very reserved about absolute trophy managing, two reasons.
We've lost every leased land we trophy managed to another person or hunting business who overbid to take it away.

One time, Price per acre went up, even though the owner had nothing to do with the improvements.

Makes one leary about investing money into leased land.


----------



## stealthman52

It appears that a lot of clubs also in a frantic right now to obtain members,just check out craigslist.
I agree with Son about being leary


----------



## Son

My club still has two or three openings. Have one fellow who doesn't know if he's going to make it or not, hope he can. Four others havn't paid, no phone call or nothing. I do have people wanting to join. Two will be coming up to look this weekend. Have a couple others waiting for me to call and let em know if I have openings. Gotta pay the bill soon, April 15th....
I worked today, plumbing and electrical, but got a call from one member who hunted. He said, they gobbled up til 11:00 AM, then quit. Said he had several jakes come in, but no long beards. Sounds like I missed a good morning. Looking out over the lake as I type, has me thinking about shellcrackers....


----------



## stealthman52

it probably won't be long where you are at,when dogwoods bloom down here its a sure sign that its time.


----------



## Son

Had a fellow today tell me he was shellcracker fishing this past weekend in Lake Seminole. Said the crackers were still scattered, some with roe. Not gathering yet. When they are found gathered, they will bed within fifty yards within a couple days. The average shellcracker is getting bigger each year here lately. I've caught a few over two pounds. Dogwoods are blooming, and looking good.


----------



## stealthman52

butch said all the ones they caught had small roe,tells me its early where that bed was


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey son I'm K i hunt in quitman co Boy it is getting harder with this obamanomics going on to count on the regulars lately! What is a club to do! No calls on existing! We have the fundsI guess just pay it collect later at hunt time with interrest No one understands that tho I heard threw the grapevine there is a show in don. al soon agreat place to show points! sounds like fun. TTYL  K


----------



## Son

Yes, We're having an arrowhead show in Donalsonville Ga, at the American Legion post 157 on May 1, 2010. Hosted by the Kolomoki Society inc. " A Collector Society"

Out of 16, I only have four who didn't send their money in, nor did they call or email. I have people to replace em, and think that's what I'm going to do. I'm tired of paying the leases out of pocket sometimes at a tune of over 2500.00 out of my pocket.
Went gobbler hunting this morning, left my decoy and calls at home. Been changing trucks lately, and thought I had put em in my chevy. Oh Well, was there, so I went out and listened. There was turkeys gobbling and yelping in every direction, and I didn't have a call.  After about an hour, I got up and headed to the truck. I hadn't gone 20 yards before I saw a nice long beard watching me leave. 

It was a great morning anyway, I enjoyed listening to all those turkeys, especially one old raspy hen who had a motor mouth.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thats not to bad My freind called said he was in a hurry an forgot his gun! He only had a pocket knife! He said he started to run back to my house an grab one, its closer. He just went on to work instead I'm still tickled over this! Thanks for the info to the show It sounds very interresting


----------



## Son

I checked the camera, and looky here. that ol long beard was there yesterday too. Hope he comes back at least one more time.

I saw him today, but no call to lure him in with....


----------



## stealthman52

Son,thats a good pic,maybe you will get to talk to him


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a big gobbler after taking my daughter to school this morning. He was walking down a paved driveway, heading for some planted pines. Owner of the house could have shot him out of his garage. Also saw 3 deer before dropping her off.


----------



## Son

Had that ol gobbler within 25 yards, waiting for him to clear a bush, and here came a dog chasing deer. The gobbler ran straight away, no shot. Heard four gobblers this morning, and two dogs. On the way out, found two bulldoziers fixing our roads. That's a blessing, they would have done it sooner, but it's been too wet. Probably need to skip the rest of this week if they're going to be working on the roads. I cleaned the boat up yesterday, might go fishing for some of those mecury laden fish. Latest warning says, eat no more than one meal of em a week. That's from Lake Seminole...


----------



## stealthman52

mercury?,that was a topic with game commission down here  a few years back,don't here much about it anymore


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> mercury?,that was a topic with game commission down here  a few years back,don't here much about it anymore



FWC's website has pages of info on all major lakes in Florida, with info on mercury levels, amount of fish you should consume per week etc. I'm sure Ga., as well as other states have the same thing. I suspect you don't hear much about it because it is detrimental to their bottom line. But the info is out there, you just have to dig a little.


----------



## Havana Dude

I dug it up for you. Lake Seminole is on there as well, since it is partially in Florida.


http://www.doh.state.fl.us/Environm...mptionadvisories/Final 2009 Fish Brochure.pdf


----------



## Son

From personal observation, I can understand why our waters are poluted. Just imagine the amounts of fertilizer and chemicals contributed by runoff to our rivers and lakes. In this area, I can point out drains/ditches that come from the farm fields to our waterways. One reason exotic weeds are so hard to control. Shucks, they get a continous supply of nutrients to keep em growing.  I'm sure some farmers don't want that pointed out, as they have too many regulations already. I remember the comments I got from some farmers when I wrote a column in our local news about how irrigation systems could dry up ponds and other surface water in less than a week. They didn't like me pointing that out because the average person doesn't even notice the reason. I've had summers where my hunt club put out tubs and kept em filled with water for the wildlife. We always put a green limb in the tub, so smaller animals can crawl out if they fall in. Years ago, people didn't know the consequences of dumping in waterways. Old timers of years past often dumped into creeks, sinkholes, cypress ponds etc.. and all that continues to contribute. I've been on the bottom of the Chattahoochee and Flint Rivers. There's every kind of junk one could imagine, then some on those bottoms. Smaller creeks are even worse.


----------



## Swamprat

Seen today coming home from working in Chiefland that a tornado crossed I-10 about a 1/4 mile or so East of the Quincy/SR 267 exit.

Some pretty good size pines got all twisted up. Looks like it just got started on the South side of I-10 and I could see about a 100 or so yards of trees destroyed on the North side of the interstate.

Wish I had brought a shotgun with me to Chiefland, working around the Waccasassa River basin and I saw a pile of gobblers trying to gather up any stray unbred hens. There was a few boss gobblers I saw with 10" plus beards. Some looked like a mix of Osceola/Eastern, kinda on that border of what they consider Eastern vs Osceola.


----------



## Son

It has been a windy, rainy day with a tornado sighted near Blakely Ga. I stayed in looking out for the most part. In between rains, did some flowerbed work. Noticed some hardcore fishermen going by on Lake Seminole. Called the hunt camp. My camp tenant said he was getting some hard rains, so it rained more there than here at the lake. If a hunt camp doesn't have somebody keeping an eye on it, there's a big chance of theft these days. In fact there's been several homes broken into around the Lake this past week. Witnesses say, the thieves are driving a beatup white truck, pulling a black trailer. They must be looking for big things to be pulling a trailer.


----------



## stealthman52

Maybe the thieves will break in the right house,where the tennant is waiting with a shotgun,let em break in then pour the coal to em,afterall it is turkey season


----------



## Son

Sounds like you know me Stealth.
Dr's appointment this morning. Had to have him work on my face where I had a cancer removed the 4th of last month. The stitches had not desolved and was keeping the area irritated. He fixed it right up. I never was a beach guy, just stood on power poles for too many years, and the creosote got me. Dr said, as long as there's beachs and tanning booths, there will be lots of skin cancers.
Then went to the woods to show the property to some fine fellows. Gotta replace four who didn't send in their dues. I've quit chasing members for the money. When one doesn't pay up on time, it doesn't show much consideration for the club manager or the club.
Hate to be so blunt, but being lienient has cost me lots of money over the years by those who never come through. The economy and demand to pay on time or experience a late fee has made me take this course.
I took a ride around before the guys arrived and saw three nice gobblers, they just stood and looked at the truck. When we were riding around, on the last road we saw what looked to be a gobbler and some hens running off a food plot.
Enjoyed riding around with ya'll guys. We're going to have a great deer season when it comes around.

Two gobblers in this picture, I believe I saw them today, they were in the same area. Can you find the second gobbler?


----------



## Son

For those of ya who may  have known  or known of my older brother. Jerry Eugene was 70 years old when he passed away yesterday on a Cherokee Reservation. He will be put to rest there. Our Mother was half Cherokee.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,sorry to hear that about Jerry,and I do not blame you for being blunt,you are absolutely right about members,I know I wouldn't and couldn't dump my money out to cover others,some only get interested when it gets close to hunting season,then they will be calling.


----------



## Swamprat

Son, sorry to hear about your brother passing.

I think alot of clubs are in the same boat as you, either continually looking for member or either continually looking for the money from members. No way would I want to run a lease right now with the economy as bad as it is.


----------



## Son

I handled the problem yesterday. Signed up four new members putting us  back to a full membership. We're going to have a great group this upcoming season. We rode around and looked the woods over and saw some turkeys. Two doziers continue working the roads over. Little wet from the recent rain and we made a few ruts. As it drys out, things will get packed. If the new guys are good cooks, I might show em a few good spots to hunt.
Beautiful day today, stayed home and worked garden and flower beds. This is harder than hunting.

Here you are eating at the club couple years back Stealthman, don't you wish you were back in the club?


----------



## Son

I was the cameraman in that eating pict. We have gone to a much larger table now. Guess everybody was too busy to smile.
Left to right. Danny, Danny, Stealthman, And Mike.. They eat a lot, and hunt some.

We have one property that needs some trimming before next deer season. This picture shows what I'm talking about.
Why is it, the older guys do most of the work?


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son, my regrets on the loss of your brother.


----------



## stealthman52

Yeah, wish i was back in club and had a lot of time to just hunt,but,like K said obamanomics keeping me from doing that,been laid off since Dec 9th of last year,its bad in engineering & surveying industry,just like many other occupations,but you already knew that,its bad economics just about anywhere USA


----------



## Son

I agree, it's bad. My remodeling business has stopped completely, nothing in the last year. Just a blessing I'm retired and have a good income. But, I see some people who don't seem to be affected, they're working and going on like nothing is wrong. I'm afraid some of those people might be happy with how things are. But they better take another look. The price of everything has gone up. Look at the grocery store and power bills for instance. And talking about gas going to 4 bucks or higher again. In my 68 years, I've never seen our country in such bad shape. Power of the vote, that's all we can count on now. If things don't change soon, none of us will be hunting legally. Wont have the money to lease or buy licenses. I'll be digging my own worms again, armadillo might even be table fare.


----------



## stealthman52

I might not have an income like i had,but sure don't have any payments,only power bill,car insurance ,property taxes.
Took boat to Lake Hunter launched it,pulled trailer up on hill changed out black iron bunk clips that have rusted,cannot believe Ranger would use stainless and aluminum everywhere else and then use black iron clips,I mean why build it good ,then skimp on twelve little clips?,had to buy 2- 3 foot pieces of aluminum angle stock and fabricate my own clips,seems Ranger also has to be different in bolt spacing,bought galvanized ones from Fastload,now have to take them back because of bolt spacing being wronga


----------



## Son

Beautiful day in SW Ga today, High 50's this morning and I bet those ol gobblers were sounding off. The lake looks good too, water levels are very high in Lake Seminole right now, not good for boaters who don't know the lake because it hides lots of stumps.
This is the worst pollen year I can remember, and it's given me a tough time. Who can hunt, sneezing, coughing, gagging and just feeling bad? Not I, and I don't like my black truck being yellow.
Three Alabama bucks, the first one makes the other two look small, but they were 200 pounders too.


----------



## stealthman52

do you call that first one Mr.BrowTine?,or just bab?
big alabama buck,lol,new moon next wed,might try the crackers bout then


----------



## Swamprat

Yep, pollen is worse than I have ever seen. Seems like with that prolonged winter everything decided to come in at once when it warmed up.

Got several things around me that are a few weeks behind normal schedule, it will be gone soon though.

Seems like we went from winter to almost summer real quick like.


----------



## Son

Got this nice buck on trail camera, looks like he's just dropped his rack.  Also got picts of several nice gobblers.


----------



## stealthman52

now you can call that buck knobbie,call that bird ole ground dragger


----------



## Son

Dude's got a beard and so does the other one. They were with the last gobbler I took. I had to run em off to keep em from flogging my downed gobbler. I never shoot two in one day, no matter how many come in. Maybe another club member will get a chance at em. I've been taking some time off. Truck problems, garden, flowerbeds, sinus problems, medical stuff etc..  But I leave a camera out to monitor what goes on in the woods.  Hope to see some nice antlers growing soon. We need another small rain.


----------



## stealthman52

ok, i will put your order in,you sure you don't wanna extra size it?


----------



## Havana Dude

I'll chime in for Son, and say a big NOOOOOO on the super size order of rain. We need the old fashion kind of rains like we used to get. The ones where you would be outside working in the afternoon, and a little t-storm roll through for about 20 minutes, and then everything was pretty much dried out by sundown. Thats the kind we need.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

How's the road work on your place coming along? Were you able to talk them into fixing you up some new foodplots?


----------



## Son

Last I looked the doziers were moving along. Havn't had a chance to talk to em again, maybe I'll make it back up there before they finish. Shucks, got two trucks and can't keep em on the road. Need to get up and mow the camp. Just too many things getting in the way. Did get up and check the camera over the weekend.
Yeah, we're going to need some showers, farmers have begun to irrigate, and that soon drys up our surface water.


----------



## stealthman52

what about ole bruce,maybe he can get up there and give it a trim..........


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> I'll chime in for Son, and say a big NOOOOOO on the super size order of rain. We need the old fashion kind of rains like we used to get. The ones where you would be outside working in the afternoon, and a little t-storm roll through for about 20 minutes, and then everything was pretty much dried out by sundown. Thats the kind we need.



I agree with that HD....when I was a kid even into my early 20's in Central Florida it seemed like clockwork with the afternoon showers. Around 3:30 in the afternoon


----------



## Son

Went by and checked one of my cameras this afternoon. Noticed the ponds are going down, roads are dusty and got a couple nice gobbler pictures. Maybe that's where I should be hunting. Afternoon showers would be a blessing for wildlife, my garden, yard and it would keep the dust down.

Atten..hut....!


----------



## Bear10

No rain in site down here. Maybe the skeeters won't breed as much with less water. (I doubt it)


----------



## Son

Sitting in a stand on a large oak one day, I kept swatting at mosquitos. It was dry as toast in the woods and I couldn't imagine where they were coming from. Then I noticed em coming from the crotch of an oak nearby. There was water in the crotch of that oak, and mosquitos were hatching out in hoards. Doesn't take much to keep those pesk around. During dry summers I have put out tubs of water for the wildlife, and always put minnows in em to keep the skeeters ate. Well, gotta fix the pumphouse today, where termites ate the door frame out, and hope to get the bearings replaced on the front of the jeep. Too busy to go hunting or fishing, but I can always put those jobs off. lol

Deer in the backyard


----------



## stealthman52

no need to go to woods......she might be looking for gloria's flowers


----------



## Son

Got the pumphouse door frame rebuilt, then put wire around the fruit trees to keep that ol doe from eating em. Last year, deer demolished our roses, strawberries, tomatoes, okra and just about everything else we planted. Started on the jeep front bearings, broke my large Craftsman breaker bar, going to quit taking vitamens if I keep breaking tools. Guess I'll break out the impact air wrench. For those of you who fish. Checked the dock and noticed bream have moved into the shallows. Looks like some nice ones trying to bed there. One nice two pound buck bass is protecting a swarm of fry he's hatched out. Out of seven bass that was bedding around my dock, he's the only one that made it. The rest were caught by fishermen. While the beds were there, it was one boat after another, trying to catch em. I don't fish for the males on bed cause they're the future of good bass fishing.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I don't fish for the males on bed cause they're the future of good bass fishing.



Same goes when the females are in their too. 

Hate to say it after the wet winter we need a little shower or two. Watering the garden before work and when I get home. A few seedlings have already burnt up.


----------



## stealthman52

Been too much wind to think about fishing down this way,maybe Friday or Sat it might slack off


----------



## Son

Pollen was bad again today. I also watered garden and flowerbeds, it's dry. You know it's too dry when weeds wilt.
Noticed, lake Seminole is down a little, back to normal pool it looks like. Tea Party in Donalsonville Ga tomorrow afternoon at the courthouse lawn.


----------



## stealthman52

you going to drank tea?lol


----------



## Son

Had a great day. Went turkey hunting this morning, forgot my calls (CRS) So, watched em work on the roads, then went and sat fer a spell in a blind to see what would come along. Wasn't there five minutes before two yearlings came along. Soon after, here came four very large bucks that shed and were already growing new antlers. Then I saw two nice gobblers go through the woods, I've passed on them before because I'm after an off color gobbler that's hanging around there. Pulled out for lunch, went to camp and had a fish dinner (sardines) With all the trimmings (crackers) and lemonade. Back to the woods to look around and found four long beards courting a hen in the north pasture. Found a call I forgot was in the truck, set up and tried calling. They wouldn't leave that hen for nothing. They were two gobblers I got a picture of during deer season, unbelievable beards. Been there for about an hour when here came a jake and two gobblers with beards of about 8 inches, let em go by. Took a nap, then headed back to camp. Just before getting to camp, there was two more nice gobblers. I thoroughly enjoyed the day, and didn't have to clean a turkey. Our roads were muddy, now they're dusty.


----------



## Swamprat

Everything is dusty now....before the vehicle was covered in pollen, now it is a mix of pollen and dirt road dust.

Replacing the U-Joint on the front right side of the drive axle. Broke it the other day pulling a lease member out of a ditch, he pulled a little to far off the side of the road and slid down. I heard something give way on the front end as I had to torque on it in 4 low to get him out.

Can't complain to much for a 14 year old U-joint that has seen it's share of mud, sand, dust and 4WD.


----------



## Son

Whoa, sounds like you're having some of my luck. Just recently, replaced both sides of my 4 wheel drive. Hub assemblies, CV axles, seals and bearings. All ball joints and the pitman arm. All on the Chevy ZR-2 Sorry 10. Got the Jeep jacked up, got to change the bearings and races on the left front wheel. If I can get the nut off, already broke a breaker bar on it.  Parts for the Jeep came to 100 bucks. Lost count as to parts cost on the Chevy. I are now a shadetree mechanic.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son ther something I want to say! When i grow-up i want to be just like u! Sounds like u have a great camp! can't wait to see what yall do this season! I don't like being a referee either! some just don't like a good call!If i was to guess what I spend in a year to hunt b4 opening day i would say it about 3000 that is on the lite side i would guess! My equipment i use cost as well! Then there is the beer it takes! Joining the club is the least expense ther is It adds up after that! TTYL  k


----------



## Son

Lol KM, Just be yourself, and you'll do fine. I started in 1949, been at it a long time, and we've always had a great core group. Even before leasing was even thought of.

Here's a pict from the Early 1960's, see, I wasn't always an old fellow. Florida Everglades Big Cypress country, Collier Co. That's me in the middle, my Dad on the right and Mr. Mason on the left.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, the pic is proof that your dad,you and shorty loved to hunt,the everglades can be tough on people,let alone the equiptment.I went down there one weekend with a friend,we took the airboats,and i found out how they hunted,running sawgrass and pot shot shooting deer as they jumped up,I knew then that i was in the wrong place,never made a second trip,I guess because I was brought up hunting deer in the sandhills of citrus county.


----------



## Son

We stayed out of the sawgrass for the most part, and hunted the cypress swamps. A days hunt was daylight to dark, slipping through flooded woods and pine islands with palmettos high as your head. It's the kind of hunting that gets in your blood, but then some can't adapt to it. I missed the glades when the unlimited access was gone. I've seen bear trails through sawgrass and saw some bears. Only saw one panther down there, and that was in the 50's.

My first deer was taken in Collier Co. A six point that I floated about a mile to get it to camp.


----------



## Son

Went to the woods this morning, no gobbles and no big gobblers showed up. Only hens and jakes. Some of the jakes had six to seven inch beards. Love those dogwoods blooming, and the mayhaws are about half grown.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yea Son I thought U would like that! Dogwoods are nice!


----------



## Son

Went this morning. No gobbles anywhere within hearing distance. But four jakes did come in and talk to Gertrude (my decoy) I'm going to change her makeup if she don't start bringing in some long beards. There's one ol gobbler I want, but he moves around too much. Can't ever figure where he will be from one day to the next. I've seen him in several places, miles apart. He don't decoy at all either. Big gobbler with copper colored secondary wing feathers. Always see him when riding around, like some big bucks I know about. I ain't never seen so many jakes in a Spring season. We must have a couple good hens to have so many gobblers in their broods. With our roads scraped, it noticable where snakes have been crossing. They are on the move, so look out.


----------



## stealthman52

planned on going to drag a few reds,but it looks like lightamus rain for most of day


----------



## Son

I have also posted this under the deer hunting thread.

I don't agree with bashing anybody, no matter what state they come from. In over 24 years of having a hunt club in Ga, I've not seen any problem from Florida shooting everything, or trying to outbid me on the property. I have seen some locals practice bad habits nearby that affected deer numbers on my club. When they got the numbers down, they moved on. So, it's not about where folks are from, It's all about who the folks are. And the only one's who have tried to take over my leases, were locals and the landowners told me who and when they tried. That's when having a good relationship with the landowner pays off. Everybody who hunts in Ga, helps with the economy and supports our "DNR", with much needed money. 
__________________


----------



## Son

Been checking the camera, and looks like I might oughta be hunting. Here's some recent pictures, look at the spurs on that one ol bird.  I think I've passed on him several times before while holding out for a gobbler with an off color. Might need to go ahead and finish the season, and go to fishing.






What have I been doing instead of hunting. Working on trucks and flowerbeds.  Just opened is this yellow Iris.


----------



## kmckinnie

Don't worry about yhat bird! Just go fishing He will be OK


----------



## Son

Turkey season, I'm done. My third bird came along, finally, snuck in without a gobble. Nothing gobbled this morning.  1.25 inch spurs and 11 inch beard, 24.50 pounds. Now, I'm going shellcracker fishing. Got the boat cleaned up, ran the motor and check out my fishing gear. All I need now is bait.


----------



## Havana Dude

I did the same thing today.............well except for killin a turkey. Did the boat thing. May give em a try Wednesday or Thursday, or Saturday? We'll see, I'm sure some crap will come up and throw a wrench in it.


----------



## Son

With all our roads recently graded, It's easy to notice how many snakes are on the move. Just about every 20 yards, there's a slick snake track in the sand. Most of what I've seen are black snakes, and one large chain King. On the highway, saw two diamondbacks killed. Now that makes one think, when sitting against a tree waiting on a gobbler, what's the chance of a snake crawling up on ya? Something to think about. Got ur snake britches on?  lol
At Lake Seminole right now 6:12 PM, it's raining, that should settle the dust.


----------



## Swamprat

Was up in Emanual County the past weekend, they gobbled pretty good Saturday morning but all I saw was a few jakes and hens.

Sunday morning they were fairly quiet, had one open up about 45 minutes after sunrise. I waited about 10 minutes and yelped, he responded then did not gobble for another 20 minutes. 5 minutes later a hen came out with him behind her but for some reason he decided to hang up at about 60-70 yards and the hen walked right by me within 15 yards.

He eventually worked along the edge of the bottom and went back in and gobbled once more and that was it. Such is the life of a bad turkey hunter I suppose. Nice bird though, around a 10" beard. After that saw a few jakes with either 1" to 6" beards.

Got my yearly fix of woods chickens, now on to fishing.


----------



## Son

Dogs running in our woods had em silent this morning. A Problem that's happening more often than in the past.
We're thinking about trapping em, and turning em over to animal control. Something's gotta happen, we pay too much money and put in too much work on this property have have loose dogs running around. The turkeys didn't start moving around until the dogs were gone, that was around 11 AM. And then they wouldn't gobble. Just ruins a good turkey hunt. Heck, it's hearing em gobble when coming in, drumming, spitting etc.. that makes the hunt more enjoyable. I feel cheated when one comes in silent.
Hang with em SR, Patience will prevail.
Friend ask what I did while the dogs were running? I told him I laid down next to a tree and took a two hour nap, something I wouldn't dare do next to a tree in town. Awakened, everything was quiet, then called a bit. Ten minutes later, here came two red heads bobbing around through the brush. He said, "A nap" and I told him I call it patience.
Naps in the woods are nothing new to me. I awakened once and found myself in a dark Alabama swamp with no flashlight at 10 PM.  Always wonder what came by while I was asleep. One nap I can't forget was taken back in the 1950's. I had crawled up on a large leaning cypress and went to sleep. When I awakened, there was bear tracks all around the tree. Guess the bear was trying to figure out what I was. Collier Co. Fl.


----------



## Swamprat

I could have slayed all the jakes I wanted but I practice "QBM" Quality Beard Management. LOL

I need to copyright that phrase and make some coin off of it. Everybody read it here first.


----------



## stealthman52

SR, don't let ole Son fool you,he is a knapper alright,seen it wit my own eyes,almost as good as CVO,lol.


----------



## Son

You can't be an alert hunter if you don't get in a nap now and then.
One time I woke up with a large (very large) Blue Indigo in my lap. Did ya'll know, you can't jump when you first wake up?


----------



## Swamprat

As I get older I do find the occasional nap enjoyable.

Bout dozed off Saturday morning around 10 or so. Was nestled in a very comfy oak down in the bottom. Was like a Treelounge but I was on the ground. If it wasn't for a few jakes to keep me occupied from time to time I could have been well rested for lunch.


----------



## Son

Mowed two yards today, mine and the neighbors while he's on vacation. Was going fishing on Seminole, but a few clouds looked threatening. This afternoon will be a good time to work on the garden. I love fresh veggies. Collards are ready for another picking and the tomatoes are loaded with green maters. Strawberries are loaded with many getting nice and red. Ozark Beauties, an everbearing strawberry that will produce all summer. Citrus trees are in full bloom, blue berries are loaded and everything is looking up, except the economy.  Vote in November and make a difference.
Bet those ol gobblers are glad I'm not in the woods.


----------



## stealthman52

all mine are bloomed out,except my dancy tangerine,waiting on it,then will spray nutrional,copper,and oil all dem little green fruits.
Butch can't get enough,he is back up at richloam trying the woods chickens


----------



## Havana Dude

Had some cabbage out of the garden this evening, was good. Got my peppers in the ground a few days ago, and red taters are coming along good, keeping the dirt piled up to em. Not good for the sun to hit them if they emerge. Kinda nice to have a little time to devote to some veggies. Need to plant beans, but don't have a big enough spot prepared. Oh, and got the cukes started as well, may transplant them tomorrow.


----------



## Son

We got some rain, but it barely wet the ground. My cukes, red taters and watermelons are really looking good this morning. I have my garden fenced in a six foot fence to keep the deer off it. So far, that's worked. All my fruit trees are fenced with tight circles, only way I can get any growth because of deer. With the economy like it is, people are moving out from here, leaving houses vacant, yards unkept and that's going to make the deer problem worse for me. I bet a forth of the houses are for sale around here. Have lost some good neighbors, and some who don't matter. Might ride up to the woods and check how much rain we got up there.


----------



## talisman

we got a nice rain down here at my house. The roses are blooming and grass is going to grow good with the rain


----------



## Havana Dude

I sure hope the pollen is done after that nice rain yesterday. Cleaning up the screen porch now, what a mess. Got sidetracked somehow, from transplanting cukes to doing this. Oh yea, I remember why, so it would have most of the day to dry out some. Will do cukes a little later. Finishing up a sammich then back at it.

Oh, saw a hen out in the back while I was washin er down.


----------



## Son

I'm ahead of ya. Washed the porch, funiture and screens last week.  Set out the cukes last week too. The turkeys don't come near my house anymore, but I do hear em gobbling down to the east across the canal. I cropped collards this morning, got em cooking right now.  Ribs on the grill this afternoon. There goes the diet..


----------



## Havana Dude

Been here right at 15 years. Never seen a turkey near the house. This is the first year to see them. Very cool. it would not do for the man behind me to sell some of his land to me.  Got the porch cleaned, cukes transplanted, grass cut, 500' of ditch weedeated, garage door washed inside and out, edged and blowed off drive, took daughter to Calvary to work at the barn, and now need a shower. Thats next.


----------



## Swamprat

Got the squash, zucchini, beans, tomatoes, w-melon and a few pepper plants in the ground a few weeks back.

Got some nectarines going on, the figs have not started yet or I may not get any at all, noticed today the scuppers are just starting to produce the little fruits. Have not checked the persimmons and the pecans are still a little while off before producing a nut. Also have one transplanted loquat that is still a few years off from producing fruit but it makes a great jelly.

Get all the blackberries and blueberries wild around here. 

Got a few of those what we call wild cherries that produce a small black fruit, if you can get enough before the birds do they make a good jelly.

Love the Spring time when everything greens up.


----------



## Son

Thought about fishing this morning, but decided it best to look after some of the foods I'm growing around the property. With the economy getting worse as the days go, Ya'll better be growing something to eat.

Triple Crown blackberry, a thornless variety. It's going to be loaded.  Cobbler and jelly comes to mind.






Salad, grape tomatoes. Earliest to bear. Also have several other varieties growing and blooming.





Blueberries, they're all loaded like this one





Strawberrries, I got em everywhere





Squash, have several varieties blooming





Scuffins, two types. Bronze and Fry





A short row of red potatoes. There's more





Japanese Persimmons, have two trees of a non astringent variety.





Satsuma orange, have two trees, a blood orange tree and a couple grapefruit trees


----------



## Son

Feller's gotta be doing something when he ain't fishing or hunting.


----------



## Bear10

Looks like you have some of that good ol' Georgia soil!


----------



## stealthman52

whats the name of dat place?,Son's Produce?,looks like you got a little of everything going on


----------



## Swamprat

I thought I was diversified...you got the produce stand going on.

Am looking to get some thornless blackberries for around the house as the wild ones are hit or miss from year to year.

The Jap Persimmons you have, those are the ones that produce the bigger fruit right....between a golfball and baseball size.

Might need to hit you up for a mayhaw picking when they come in. I know you love them but you got a few to spare at the lease.


----------



## Son

Fuyu Persimmon, non astringent, meaning you can eat it even before it's good ripe, and it wont turn your mouth. Yes, they are large, and you can eat em like you would eat an apple.

My neighbor has bosenberries, they're large and taste good. I decided to go for the Triple Crown because it's the newest thornless on the market, and suppose to be the best on the market.
I'm trying to root both, the Triple Crown and Black Satin thornless blackberry canes.  If they take, will share with ya. And I'm going to put em all around the back of my lot. Plenty for me and the birds.

If we keep getting rain, this will be a good dewberry year. 

Mayhaws are looking good, will let ya know when they're ready.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Fuyu Persimmon, non astringent, meaning you can eat it even before it's good ripe, and it wont turn your mouth. Yes, they are large, and you can eat em like you would eat an apple.
> 
> My neighbor has bosenberries, they're large and taste good. I decided to go for the Triple Crown because it's the newest thornless on the market, and suppose to be the best on the market.
> I'm trying to root both, the Triple Crown and Black Satin thornless blackberry canes.  If they take, will share with ya. And I'm going to put em all around the back of my lot. Plenty for me and the birds.
> 
> If we keep getting rain, this will be a good dewberry year.
> 
> Mayhaws are looking good, will let ya know when they're ready.



10-4 Sounds good....love mayhaw jelly but the mayhaws are scarce in my parts for some reason.


----------



## Swamprat

They say rain for Saturday but just looking at the radar and it appears it is a few hours away and will start around 9 or 10 this evening.

Threw fertilizer on the garden and fruit trees.

Gonna throw a few bambi burgers on the grill, just me and my youngest daughter tonight. Oldest daughter is on the 8th grade field trip to Washington DC and my wife went to Orlando because her older brother is in pretty bad shape, might not make it thru the weekend so say some prayers. 

Had to stay home cause my oldest daughter is getting back in the morning and we have a wedding of a neighbors daughters tomorrow evening. Course around here neighbor also means a mile down the road.


----------



## Son

I was out on the lake about 30 minutes ago, and saw the cloud moving in. Spent most of the afternoon on Seminole, but the water was all stirred up and couldn't even see the bottom in two feet of water. Caught two nice shellcrackers blind casting because couldn't tell where the grass started or stopped. Was windy too, that didn't help. The boat needed to be run, so at least I got that done. Went up the Flint past Wingates, Back west to past the Dam, over to the hole in the wall, Spooner Field, all around goat island, and into Cypress Pond. Saw some nice gators, but didn't check to see if they were biting.


----------



## kmckinnie

Not a bad day!!


----------



## Swamprat

Starting to sprinkle at the house with rumbles of thunder down toward the coast.

They were predicting some bad storms but hope they are wrong. By radar it looks like the worse is just offshore.


----------



## Son

Sprinkling at Lake Seminole SW Ga now. I can hear thunder. Wind whipping my trees, Not good for the young fruit on my trees.


----------



## stealthman52

Butch & I went to Fort yesterday wading, caught 4 flounder,1 trout,no reds yet,water still cool,71°,not a good day,wind was steady out of the west about 10mph,Butch later managed 2 spanish macks,ran out of glass minners,we headed back home.


----------



## dawg4028

Son said:


> I have also posted this under the deer hunting thread.
> 
> I don't agree with bashing anybody, no matter what state they come from. In over 24 years of having a hunt club in Ga, I've not seen any problem from Florida shooting everything, or trying to outbid me on the property. I have seen some locals practice bad habits nearby that affected deer numbers on my club. When they got the numbers down, they moved on. So, it's not about where folks are from, It's all about who the folks are. And the only one's who have tried to take over my leases, were locals and the landowners told me who and when they tried. That's when having a good relationship with the landowner pays off. Everybody who hunts in Ga, helps with the economy and supports our "DNR", with much needed money.
> __________________



Well said Son.  I'm from middle Ga and was blessed with great hunting and was to young too appreciate it to the fullest.  I've been in the panhandle of Fl now for 15 years.  Back in the day we use to fuss about people coming down from  Atlanta to hunt; now lots of Floridians are making the trek north to take advantage of the red clay and rolling hills.  Now I'm one of the ones wanting to come back to home to hunt.  Its definitely the peoples character that count, not their zip code.  

Great stuff on this forum.


----------



## Son

Shellcracker tournament on Lake Seminole today out of Big Jims, hosted by the lions club. Don't see em having much luck with the weather and all. I took a cruise yesterday and the waters were stained and/or muddy. couldn't see a thing, grass edges, bottoms, fish, nothing. I don't do tournaments for good reason. Not that I don't agree with em. As an outdoor columnist, I'm in the public eye, and some folks don't like people in my position winning a tournament. Been there, done that, and it doesn't work.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Shellcracker tournament on Lake Seminole today out of Big Jims, hosted by the lions club. Don't see em having much luck with the weather and all.



I imagine Seminole is a wee bit choppy with the winds we got going today. Blowing about 15-20 steady here.


----------



## stealthman52

I won't even go cracker fishin,if winds are over 5mph,and its not sight fishing on Kissimmee,gota smell em,look for tore up roots,see em bumping bonnets.
Its breezy down in the berry patch today too


----------



## Son

I agree, too bad for fishing. Just checked radar. Look out Swamprat, it's coming again.


----------



## stealthman52

too windy down here today,you getting rained?


----------



## Bear10

Son,

This rain should settle that dust down and wash away some of that pollen. The framers up there should be happy. We got a very good rain down here. Those shellcrackers should have plenty of water to bed in on this next full moon.


----------



## Son

Yep, good rain, bet our new roads are muddy. Looked at radar, looks like the rains is moving on out now. Lets hope the water clears so we can find the crackers. It's so stained now even the stumps are hidden. Good thing, the rain should help keep our ponds full for a spell. The way farmers were irrigating, they were going down fast. Certainly hope to hold some moisture for some summer food plots. Our ground can get hard as a brick if dry too long.


----------



## stealthman52

It might be time to walk some fields.......pick up one or two


----------



## Swamprat

Got a couple of hard showers last night, came down in buckets. Amazing during a hard rain the dirt roads around my area are fine but if you get a slow steady drizzle for a few hours it turns the roads into a slop hole.

I figure the running water along the ditches helps pull the moisture out from the road bed itself. 

Beautiful day today, along with the few showers early in the week and the rain from the past couple of days everything is nice and green. Hope we get ample moisture all summer.


----------



## Havana Dude

I don't know how people do it. I have done absolutely nothing this weekend. Yesterday was daughters B-day, so I hung around incase she wanted to do something. Then, weather this morning, the race this afternoon. I am give out from sitting on the couch. Now I have to get up and go to work. And by the way, I was not thinking clearly I guess. Not a whole lot a 14 year old wants to do with her old man


----------



## Son

I went up to the hunting woods this afternoon. Couple of members killed three nice gobblers. One fri and two saturday. One other member was hunting, but he didn't get a turkey. But they did make a mess of our newly worked roads. Looks like they did a lot of riding around. I eased thru and went out the back just to see how much damage the roads got. Looks like there will be some boxblading needed when it drys out a bit. Saw four nice long beard gobblers. If I was a driveby hunter that didn't count my kills, could have killed all four from the truck. But in my opinion, that's not hunting, and not legal by any means. I've probably already passed on those four during the first couple weeks anyway. Looks good, hope to get in some summer plots soon.


----------



## stealthman52

I call those guys bushwackers that hunt turkeys like that.Got a good rain tonite,I think it came from Ga.Butch went to richloam today,no turks,1-5' eastern


----------



## Son

Many years ago, when I hunted Richloam mgmt area, I found two large rattlers that had been stomped to death by a buck. He then rubbed dozens of pine saplings in the area, he really got worked up. Both snakes were pulverized. I guess both of em to be over 6 feet in length. South end.


----------



## stealthman52

Personally,I would rather want to,rather than have to hunt Richloam,or Green Swampy,too many Elmer Fudds,since both places are so close by


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Personally,I would rather want to,rather than have to hunt Richloam,or Green Swampy,too many Elmer Fudds,since both places are so close by



I use to hunt Richloam on the North side of SR 50, mostly for turks but once in awhile for deer during archery.

Did not spend a bunch of time on the South end unless my Dad was with me. He hunted there quite a bit when he was young and was living in Tampa, also Gulf Hammock was another favorite stomping ground for him. That place had probably more moccasins per square mile than 4 legged critters.

If you can find the spots there is some decent bucks in Richloam, I saw a few way back when during archery that were 110" to maybe close to 120" but they would always be just a tad to far for a bow. This was on the North end in some thick areas close to private property.


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,still looking for a job,I guess there are too many imported PLS's looking also,hopefully some will leave Florida,go back to the yankee states they came from.
Only mgmt area I really care to hunt anymore  is Andrews,but it is hard to get drawn for it,only let 40 head in.No more bowhunting for me,done with heat n skeeters n nakes,lol.


----------



## Son

Spent most of the day in hunt camp, then took new members out to locate good stand locations for next deer season. Saw two large long beard gobblers and a hen. It's easy to tell, we're ready for deer season to begin, especially with the cool weather we're now experiencing. Last weekends rains combined with three people going in and out turkey hunting really messed our newly fixed roads. Hopefully they will continue drying out so we can box blade the bad spots. If it rains this weekend, I hope they use fourwheelers, and not trucks or it's going to get out of hand. Could get too bad for our little tractor to fix. It was a windy day.


----------



## stealthman52

sounds like dozers did more harm than good


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> sounds like dozers did more harm than good



Yep, sometimes the dozers just push a cap of clay over the top of the road and level off but when you get some rain it turns into a quagmire cause it was not compacted.

Steath....understand what you are saying about the job situation. The bad thing is that surveyors continue to NOT think of themselves as professionals but will charge a lowball price to get a job. We are all in a race to zero. 

I undestand the overhead aspect but whether you are a solo surveyor or a big box firm it still takes the same effort to break down a section to survey out 80 acres. What the solo guy does not understand is that he is leaving a few thousand dollars on the table.


----------



## Son

The doziers did good, the roads didn't get a chance to get packed good before people started driving on em in hard rain storms.
After logging during the first of last deer season, there was a rainy spell and the loggers continued. Left our roads full of deep ruts and mudholes. They had to be fixed. Hope our members who keep up with this thread take a hint and don't drive trucks in there this weekend if it rains. I will also put a note on the board in camp. Members must be responsible if they want our roads to stay in reasonable shape. Or else, they can come out and spend a few weekends helping fix what they tear up. Some people don't know how to drive, they hit the same ruts over and over instead of averaging out. We took inventory of the roads today, and it's going to take a couple days work with a blade to repair the damage done last weekend. I ain't happy with that.


----------



## Son

I understand folks wanting to hunt, and don't blame em for driving in and out to hunt. It's the excess number of trips in and out that caused most damage. And to hunt the far end, the west access could have been used, those roads are stable and havn't been pushed or bladed.

Just found a picture that proves, I was a young fellow at one time

1960, 10 pounds, Hillsborough River


----------



## Son

Here's another picture of me back in 67, when two doctors said I wouldn't live to see 30. I had an intestinal problem they couldn't figure out. Somehow I made it to 30, then 31, and a doctor put me on something that allowed me to recover and gain my weight back. Over the years, I had relapses of the same thing and went up and down like an elevator. After Desert Storm, the medical profession had to deal with this problem I had suffered with for years. So many servicemen came back to the states with Helicobactor Polori. Amoxicillin puts it in remission and can cure ya of it. Anyway, I'm 68 now, and glad I don't have that problem anymore. I contacted HP in Morocco in 1961-62 while in the Navy.
I might have been skinny, but I could still catch big bass. This one was 27.5 inches long and weighed 12.50 pounds.

I was sidlining in taxidermy back then, the bass hanging in the background weighed 8.50 pounds and had recently been mounted by me.
Look at that ol frame cracker house, now that was living. No air, no heat, no insulation, but we ate good.


----------



## talisman

Son said:


> Spent most of the day in hunt camp, then took new members out to locate good stand locations for next deer season. Saw two large long beard gobblers and a hen. It's easy to tell, we're ready for deer season to begin, especially with the cool weather we're now experiencing. Last weekends rains combined with three people going in and out turkey hunting really messed our newly fixed roads. Hopefully they will continue drying out so we can box blade the bad spots. If it rains this weekend, I hope they use fourwheelers, and not trucks or it's going to get out of hand. Could get too bad for our little tractor to fix. It was a windy day.



Son Did you get some more new members


----------



## stealthman52

swampy,you are right,low ballers set a president,florida has some  surveyors that do less than desirable work,it will catch up to them,it may take years,but it will.
Son,great pics,always like to see pics of the past,as for being a manager,when I was a survey manager,I always had the young pups coming to me complaining,I felt like a moma dog,couldn't hardly do much with them pups hanging on my teets,lol,only want to be a project surveyor,project manager,let sombody else be the bigtime commander.


----------



## Swamprat

Son...my dad use to catch tarpon and snook out of the Hillsborough River back in the 50's I think around either Cass Avenue or Fletcher Road area bridges.

During the 60's pollution caught up with the river but from what I understand the whole area including the bay and river is in better shape than say 20 years ago.

As a kid we would go with some friends of my parents over to the port and catch a mess of croakers and along the way out we would throw out some crab traps in the bay. Pick the traps back up on the way in and have a heck of a croaker fry and crab boil. Use to fill up a good size washtub with both croaks and crabs. Good eats.

Not sure if folks fish for croakers anymore but they are some good eating fish if they are cooked right.


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth...at one time I was overseeing anywhere from 10-14 crews as a field team manager. Basically after awhile I felt like a glorified baby sitter. Took about 2 years of that and I was burned out, got tired of hearing about everybodies excuses and constant whining.

Relocated to the Panhandle but oversaw 4-6 crews but it was still the same ol garbage...did a lateral transfer to GPS coordinator about 4 years ago. Much better, the guy who took my place is now on the verge of mental breakdown.

When I was in my 20's, 30's or even now in my 40's it did not matter if the corner was in 4 feet of water, I went looking for it no questions asked. These folks now need to throw on their big boy underwear and quit being a teet baby.


----------



## kmckinnie

Nice pictures from the past. Big bass for sure! Good luck this year, Its hard being the boss. TTYL


----------



## Son

For my club members, past and present who look in on this thread. My ol friend of over 39 years passed on this morning. His wife said he was talking to her and quit talking. She looked and he was slumped over. Mike Harrel was about 73 and lived in the Thonotosassa area of Tampa. Mike was suppose to come up to the hunt camp this thursday, and go to an arrowhead show in Donalsonville Saturday. We're going to miss our ol hunting buddy.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sorry to hear about your friend Son.


----------



## kmckinnie

Time cant be stopped! I feel for your club! Wish all of yall well


----------



## Son

It was a sad day, as another member and i were up to the hunt club, boxblading the roads somebody messed up last weekend. It took half a day to blade half of our main grade, we have more to do. Looks like another rain is timed for this coming weekend. I certainly hope I don't see a repeat of last weekend. I know folks want to hunt. two things they can do to help. Use fourwheelers and/or limit their trips in and out. It took over a week for two doziers to build these roads up, and we hope to keep em in good shape for a while.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Sorry to hear about your friend. It is never easy. Do you think that seeding the roads would help or do they just need to pack hard? Hopefully they will show some common sense from now on.


----------



## dawg4028

My condolences to you and your club for the loss of your friend.


----------



## talisman

Son sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Son

Thanks Ya'll, Ol Mike loved the comradry and camp cooking. He was a retired Hillsborough Co. Fl. Deputy/Helicoptor pilot. I think he's been retired about 13 years or so.
I think it best not to seed the roads, it would make it difficult to grade em. Time and traveling em will eventually pack em good. If people wont tear em up before they get to that stage. Going back up today to finish.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,Mike was a great man,I had the utmost respect for Mike,I will surely miss him,none better.


----------



## Son

Spent most of the day at camp and in the woods today. Planted turnips at some of the food plots to see if the deer will leave em alone. Cleaned up around camp and mowed. Found a couple more roads in the hunting property that needs scraped and put back in shape. I don't mind getting rain, we need it but I hope it doesn't get muddy again this weekend if people are hunting. I don't need the extra work. Mowed camp today and cleaned up a bit too.

Here's a picture of an evening meal at camp. Mike is on the right in the blue shirt.


----------



## Swamprat

Suppose to get some rain Friday and a slight chance during the weekend....might be to hot to hunt. Forecast highs are around 90-91 this weekend.

I guess the cold weather did a number on the love bugs cause they are usually out by this time, mosquitos are starting back but not in the numbers as usual for this time of year. I guess the 9-10 days of frigid temps and frozen swamps, beaverponds, ditches, etc might have killed most of them off.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, I sure am gonna miss Mike,reminded me a lot of my dad,send me that picture via email when you have a chance, please, thanks


----------



## Son

I found skeeters kinda thick at camp today. Especially in the shaded areas. Probably due to us mowing the high rye grass. It was past due for mowing, The tractor's been in the shop for hydraulic work. Looking good now though.


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth....they still have the strawberry festival in Plant City. We use to go just about every year when I was young. Best strawberries around, not like those gassed red styrofoam tasting wannabees inported from who knows where. 

Later on in life my mom made it mandatory that she (we) went to the Branch Ranch for dinner.


----------



## Son

Branches Ranch, been there many times. Ol memories coming back.  Last strawberry festival I went to, Freddie Fender was singing. He was nothing but noise if ya ask me.


----------



## stealthman52

scott,I used to go to festival,but have not last two years,last time I was at branch ranch,it was for a surveyors meeting with Tampa Bay chapter,about four years ago.


----------



## Son

Spent some time in the woods today, trimming bushes and tree limbs from some of the roads in our thick wooded lease. Had to cut one tree out of a road. It's something we have to keep up with. We have a culvert pipe crossing that still needs some work. Maybe next week. Don't want em to scratch anybody's new truck.  Saw some nice deer this morning and about 10 gobblers strutting in one of the  north fields. At the present, it's raining hard at Lake Seminole.


----------



## Swamprat

Been raining off and on most of the afternoon here. Went to the lease after a good shower around 3 or so. Wanted to scout a area and got soaked from the moisture on the vegetation.

Found one area that had a few rubs on trees that are 6-8" in diameter, that is what I want right there. Bad thing is that is in a area with no decent trees to hunt out of next to a hardwood drain with 10' planted pines around it.

Am planning to put in a brush blind and mow out the pine row for a few hundred yards since there is several trails cutting thru the pines and he could use every one. By June they will be walking what I cut so I will cut in some side access trails to funnel them across.


----------



## Son

Sounds like a plan, much like I have raised or lowered old fences to funnel em. I'm also already planning stand locations for next season. We've already gotten a good rain here at the lake. Dust to mud, mud to dust, that's the way it's been going lately. The Kolomoki Archaeology Society Inc is hosting an arrowhead show at the American Legion post 157 1.5 miles south of Donalsonville, Ga, on highway 39S. Just below the airport. Free admission to everybody. Free tables for display and free fish fry for members. It's going to be a great time, and some might fine collections will be available for your viewing. If you can make it, come by and visit with us. We're a non-profit society that puts collectors first.

You can see points like this coral Marion type, that was found in Polk Co. Fl.


----------



## Havana Dude

Coming down in buckets here right now.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Coming down in buckets here right now.



Yep...had a few of those earlier. Still a little thunder with some light but steady rain Never knew that 50% chance meant all night.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....wish I could make the show. Enjoyed the one I went to a few years back, great group of folks you all have over there and some of those collections were top knotch.

Got kid duty this weekend while momma swampy is away, figures it is shuttle to birthday party weekend. I'll be glad when they all can drive.


----------



## stealthman52

I wish I had time to hunt points more,after the rains,its time to surface hunt em,no rain down this way.Scott,still in the job hunting,applying on line,SWFWMD still reviewing applicants,its been a month now,no telling how long that may go on.


----------



## Son

To all my friends, member or not, come hungry and we'll feed you. Catfish, hushpuppies, frys, baked beans, grits, brownies, and other condiments. Coffee, cold drinks, tea and I'm sure some members will bring a taste of their specialities. Like cobia dip etc.. Man, what a family reunion, not  to be related.  Most of us hunt and fish too, so you might hear stories about something other than artifacts. It's amazing how many women are getting into our hobby these days. That ought to get some of you guys to show up...  lol


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Did any of your members have a mud bog on the club this weekend? We had enough rain at my house to have a good one.


----------



## Son

I havn't checked our woods roads yet. I certainly hope they stayed off the roads with trucks. Looks like we're going to get a bunch more rain Mon thru Wed. It's bad windy and overcast here now, so not much of a day for turkey hunting.

Here's an old picture of Mike Harrell and I, back when we hunted Macon Co. Alabama, Tanyard Creek club. I was a Martin archery sales rep back then.


----------



## stealthman52

Great Pics Son, Mike got a nice one there,the good ole days,keep em coming


----------



## Son

The picture above of the three deer. Mike had come to my stand to help me get out the small eight point I had shot that morning. While standing there, that large eight came up, and I told Mike to shoot it. He did, at about 15 yards... He first started aiming at the deer when it was about forty yards, I thought he would never pull the trigger.
I have albums full of our hunts ever since 1975 or so. Maybe earlier. Lots of super bucks in those albums.

The Kolomoki Society inc had a great artifact show and meeting yesterday in Donalsonville, Ga. 

http://kolomokisociety.webs.com


----------



## Swamprat

Glad you all had a good show. Probably nice just to see old friends again.

Was gonna go fishing down in Holmes Creek this afternoon for some crackers but the wind is awful bad. Must be blowing around 20-25. There is always tomorrow I guess.


----------



## stealthman52

Traded the Win O/U today for a Rem 700 ADL,308,Redfield 3x9x40 AccuRange scope,5 boxes of ammo,guy drove up from Bradenton,wanted to shoot the gun,so off to Tenoroc we went,shot the 308 two times,almost one holed both rounds,so I was happy,he shot the O/U,seemed happy,said,you want to trade?,I said sure.....the Rem serial number indicates made Oct 1968,back when they made goodins.


----------



## Son

Yes SR, the Kolomoki meeting was a blast.  It would be hard to beat this group we have now. Everybody's like family, and they all pitch in and make the show, meal and everything we do, a  success. Two nice plaques were awarded, "Best Frame of Points", And "Best Display overall". We also had an auction that kept everybody in stitches laughing, talk about fun. One pint of homemade Mayhaw Jelly brought 15 bucks. An out of print publishing by me, brought 30 bucks, and so on.. The auction paid for the show.
Went up to the woods this afternoon. Didn't get much rain up there, so roads still look good. Checked the camera. Six gobblers in two days, doe and yearling and one coyote...came by.


----------



## Son

The word relayed from my club members who hunted in Miller and Early counties this past weekend is. Gobblers are not gobbling, not answering calls, they're sneaking in silent. They also said, they are taking their time coming in, so patience is needed. Both hunters said they had given up after about an hour of calling. When they decided to get up and move, both spooked gobblers that were nearby looking for em. They've gotten spooked and not so eagar to come in, hanging up just out of sight. Could be, there's a boss bird around that they are scared of too.  I think they're safe from hunters in our club now, as I believe everybody's giving it up.

A member with a nice gobbler couple weeks ago.


----------



## Swamprat

Raining cats an dogs with a few armadillos thrown in. Got about 3" so far with another possible 2-3" during the next several hours.

Roads around the house are either washed out or have water going over them. Saw one driveway pipe sticking up about 4 feet on one end, water had blown the pipe out and moved it about 10 feet and then buried one end in sand. Gonna be a mess for a few days.


----------



## Son

9:00 is when serious rains hit my area here at Lake Seminole. The metal roof lets me know just how hard it's coming down. I poured out 2.25 inches from the rain we had last week.
Bad weather boars me.


----------



## Bear10

I knew there was something funny about Son.lol


----------



## Son

We can bet one thing. The woods are flooded now and it's still raining. Bad weather ran off our last turkey hunters. Said they would see me in deer season. Looks like it's going be wading chest deep to get mayhaws this year. I might take a boat, havn't forgot the cottonmouth that came up next to my leg couple years ago. The small gator encounters didn't bother me. But when a cottonmouth comes up out of that dark water with his tongue smelling your britches, it's time to go.


----------



## talisman

*cottonmouth*

Son: I did land surveying for about 12 years and we were always wading in swamps and those cottonmouths can sure get your attetion when they are swimming by you


----------



## Swamprat

The cottonmouths, rattlers and gators don't bother me while land surveying.....it is the people.

Think we got around 6" or so at my place, pretty wet right now for sure.


----------



## Son

I poured out 5.75 inches of rain. The camp up in Miller Co. got over 6 inches. Looked at Seminole this afternoon, water level is up to the bottom of the docks. It's going to be tough fishing for awhile.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I poured out 5.75 inches of rain. The camp up in Miller Co. got over 6 inches. Looked at Seminole this afternoon, water level is up to the bottom of the docks. It's going to be tough fishing for awhile.



It will go down fairly quick after they get the gates at Woodruff opened full tilt.

Some places NW of me got close to 10" of rain in probably about 18 hours but some of those totals had 2-3 inches of rain in a hour for a few times.


----------



## talisman

*rain*

Looks like we only got arond 1.5 inches at my house. Son I bet those roads at the lease are under water


----------



## talisman

Swamprat said:


> The cottonmouths, rattlers and gators don't bother me while land surveying.....it is the people.
> 
> Think we got around 6" or so at my place, pretty wet right now for sure.



When i was land surveying i always enjoyed the big boundary jobs. Those jobs didnt involve many people


----------



## Son

I'll give it a couple days before going up to look the roads over. Camp tenant said the entire yard at camp was underwater at one time. Last time it rained like this, the county road was underwater for two weeks.


----------



## T-BONER

*Flood*



son said:


> i'll give it a couple days before going up to look the roads over. Camp tenant said the entire yard at camp was underwater at one time. Last time it rained like this, the county road was underwater for two weeks.



hope the water never reaches high enough to flood inside the campers--t-bone


----------



## Son

Don't worry Tbone, it wont here, but at our last camp we found it one foot deep in our trailers once. Back in the 90's when a tropical storm came up and stalled. I had a fourwheeler parked by the porch, and all I could see when wading out was the handlebars. Ruined it.






There was a peacock running amuck on our lease, I was hoping he would come up on somebody turkey hunting to see what they would do.  Last time I heard him, he was on the far west end. I walked under him in the dark and he started hollering back the first week of the Spring season. Liked to have jumped out of my skin. Guess he moved on.


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> When i was land surveying i always enjoyed the big boundary jobs. Those jobs didnt involve many people



I really love the big boundary jobs but those are getting few and far between nowadays. I think land surveying as we know it will be pretty much died out in the next ten years. To much GIS and every surveyor undercutting everyone else to get a job.

Saw a posting for the Forest Service to map out around 142 miles of road in Idaho in either 2 or 3 seperate tracts and it got awarded to the firm who had a 6500 dollar bid. Just plain crazy to inventory that much road for that price.


----------



## stealthman52

swamp.I agree,also know that those type of surveyors are all over florida,all we can hope for is that they get there you know what sued hard and it makes them close up shop.
Still hunting a job down here, might have to take up grass cutting,get me a trailer and a zero gimmick mower,lol.


----------



## Son

Once you get the hang od those two handled lawnmowers, it's a snap to mow a yard. Problem is, it's still not sinus friendly.
Word from the hunt camp. Last rains were hard and long, but it didn't flood the woods or mess any roads. Guess irrigating had pulled enough surface water to make room for the new water.
Ya'll having it tough surveying. Remodeling business is down to zero too. New rules, regulations and licenses have put most small guys I know, out of business.


----------



## talisman

*rain*

I bet those swamps are full and those mosquitos are really Big and Bad up there


----------



## Son

That's why I always have a thermacell, you never know how the skeeters will be. Latest word is, not bad yet.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> That's why I always have a thermacell, you never know how the skeeters will be. Latest word is, not bad yet.



Yet is the key word. Hopefully there's not to much standing water.


----------



## Swamprat

Mosquitos are not to bad around here, spent most of the day working in a creek bottom and did't have any around. Got up on the hill and the dog flies and deer flies were tough.

Did not even have a tick on me considering during the last part of the day were cutting thru thinned pines with blueberry bushes and grape vines all around with wire grass growing in the other areas.


----------



## Son

Yellow flys will eat ya up here at Lake Seminole. Canada geese are working our yards over, eating the seed off the lawn. Lucky I have my garden fenced in.


----------



## stealthman52

might be a good time to get ya a goose


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Do you still have camera's out ?


----------



## Son

Yes, still have one camera out. Bet I got pictures of everybody who's been up in the last week cause they been using my blind.
Just got home from Tampa. They had a nice memorial service for my ol friend M.O. Harrell.  The Sheriffs Dept had all three of their helicoptors fly over. Mike was in the S.O. Air service and had retired with 31 years service.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Supper*

The girls are out of town so me and the boy threw together some fried bream and catfish, hushpuppies, cheese grits, and a slab of homegrown raw cabbage. Then topped it off with some homemade ice cream.


----------



## Son

Beautiful day. It will be fish, shrimp, hushpuppies and all the condiments for our evening meal.


----------



## Swamprat

Went to the Log Cabin restaurant just outside of Blakely last night. Pretty much a one hour ride from house to there but some friends were paying for the meal so it was worth it.

Met the owners husband I think it was who makes wingbone turkey calls, he had several there and I spent about 10 minutes talking with him about them.


----------



## blakely

Gene, at the Log Cabin is a good fella. He does make some of his own calls. He mostly hunts with a long bow and is very knowledgeable. I've known him for years and still like to listen to some of his stories.


----------



## Son

Been years since I've been to the Log Cabin.  I don't remember anything about turkey calls there.


----------



## Swamprat

blakely, that was him. Seemed like a good guy especially when he takes time out to talk to a complete stranger about his calls.

Son, not sure if he has them around all the time or what, there was 3 or 4 next to the cash register and 3 more inside the register drawer. The cashier seemed kinda shocked that I knew what they were, so I asked about them and they went and found him and he came back and we chatted for several minutes about his calls and calls by other folks.

Wingbone and trumpet calls are probably one of the harder calls to master from a calling standpoint IMO. Folks say they are easier but not to me. I can somewhat use them but nowhere to their potential.


----------



## Defcon15

Hey guys, do any of y'all know of good places to eat within 30 or so miles of Blakely? I've been to Nothing Fancy, Doc's BBQ in Leary, Oscar's in Morgan, Back Porch in Shellman, and the Terrer Inn in Colquitt. Looking for some more options where we can get a good meal. I hear The Powerline in Damascus is pretty good. Any other good places in the area?


----------



## blakely

Magnolias on Main - only open on some week days and Sundays at lunch, but well worth the effort to catch them open, if you like southern cooking.

Moby Dick's as you go into Colquitt is good for seafood.

4th Out on the square in Blakely is our newest restaurant/sports bar. They have good BBQ.

Funny Girl, also on the square in Blakely, is pretty good. They have a variety of types of food.

Dothan, Al. is only about 35 miles away, with unlimited choices.


----------



## Son

We like camp cooking, but will occassionally take in BBQ somewhere.


----------



## talisman

*eating*

The powerline restaurant has real good food for a fair price


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Guys I just got home yesterday after graduating from UGA, and with all this rain we have gotten down here, is it ok to plant a late spring plot of something, or do I just need to wait? Also thinking of going ahead and starting a supplement and corn program..


----------



## Swamprat

Log Cabin if you ain't ever been there, great steaks. Just outside of Blakely.


----------



## Son

Water's stained in Seminole, Spring Creek and the rivers. But the catfish are biting.


----------



## stealthman52

when you and bruce going on mayhaw recon?,can't cracker fish there if you guys sight fish


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Water's stained in Seminole, Spring Creek and the rivers. But the catfish are biting.



A co  worker lives in Bainbridge. He caught some big cats in the chattahoochee this weekend and saw a couple guys catch their limit in hybrids.


----------



## Son

Gonna check the mayhaws, and go catfishing.  Saving up money for gas and worms now.


----------



## stealthman52

I am trying to raise my own worms under naval tree,crackers bout only time I use worms


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> I am trying to raise my own worms under naval tree,crackers bout only time I use worms



We raised rabbits when I was a kid, and some of the biggest earthworms under there cages that you have ever seen.


----------



## Son

If you like to fish Lake Seminole, the water's clearing up a bit in the flats, adjoining ponds and canals. River channels are still muddy. There's a purple galinule nesting next to the dock. I was amazed at how large their eggs are..


----------



## Havana Dude

Woohoo, home repair business is booming now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Drove 15 mi. one way to replace 8' of fascia. What in the world am I going to do with all this money? I don't even care anymore. If I didn't need my tools for around the house chores, I'd sell everything I got. Took longer to drive there and back than it did to do the job.


----------



## dawg4028

Son said:


> If you like to fish Lake Seminole, the water's clearing up a bit in the flats, adjoining ponds and canals. River channels are still muddy. There's a purple galinule nesting next to the dock. I was amazed at how large their eggs are..


Taking the wife this Saturday as long as my boat is ready.  Thought about going after a few catfish.  She likes them pretty good.  You ever fish for them in the day or just night?


----------



## Swamprat

They will bite during the day, might have to find a few deep holes or fish where the creeks run out into the lake.

They have plenty of structure in Seminole, just find you a good spot and fish deeper for cats and throw a rod or two out for the crackers. 

Have not tried it since I rarely fish Seminole and when I do it is on the Florida side around Sneads but I imagine there might be a few cats around either the boat ramps or fish camps where people clean their fish and toss the guts, heads, etc back into the water.


----------



## Son

I usually fish for cats during the day. Gotta locate em though. Talk about remodeling business. I havn't had a call in so long, my tools are getting rusty. Must be the change Ob uma promised us. Bought two batterys in the last two days. The price has gone out of sight due to the cost of lead going up. Everything's gone up, and our government says the cost of living hasn't. If that's true, I have some desert lots for sale on Lake Seminole, any takers?Don't know about where everybody else lives but. Our property values took a big drop. So the commissioners increased the milleage rate,  my property taxes went up another three hundred bucks. Something wrong with that picture... Man is his own worst enemy...


----------



## stealthman52

Govt skimmers,none of them will take a salary cut,but they will come up with ideas on how to raise money,down here,they were thinking of charging 8 bucks to visit Fort Desoto,where right now its on 0.85 cents in tolls,I look Pineapple County to charge public about 4 bucks,its been $5 to launch a boat at the park,I knew when hockey came to Florida we were in trouble


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> I usually fish for cats during the day. Gotta locate em though. Talk about remodeling business. I havn't had a call in so long, my tools are getting rusty. Must be the change Ob uma promised us. Bought two batterys in the last two days. The price has gone out of sight due to the cost of lead going up. Everything's gone up, and our government says the cost of living hasn't. If that's true, I have some desert lots for sale on Lake Seminole, any takers?Don't know about where everybody else lives but. Our property values took a big drop. So the commissioners increased the milleage rate,  my property taxes went up another three hundred bucks. Something wrong with that picture... Man is his own worst enemy...



I hear ya. My property taxes thankfully have not gone up in a while(knock on wood, and I'm sure they will in the future), but property values are circling the drain. Wasn't fibbing about the "little"job I did yesterday. When I went to pick up the piece of facia at Stones in Hayvanner, I jokingly asked them if they would deliver it They got a kick out of that, and told me to be sure and pace myself, and to not over do it. Gotta have a sense of humor at times about all this stuff. Even though it aint funny!!


----------



## Son

This is the first year I've not had trouble filling vacancies in my hunt club. Even so, there's still worry about whether I will go in the hole on money again. I made sure to collect enough to make up for the increased lease fee. But when it comes to camp rent, the electric bills, mowing cost and other things that arise. I can only guess, and that's where I usually go in the hole. In the past I've been too easy and have always let some get by with a promise to pay later. Never fails, there's usually a couple or three that skips out and never pays. This year, I took a different approach, if the money wasn't on time, I replaced em. You might say the poor economy and my reduction in income forced me to take a hard line on this matter.
My camp rent depends on the property taxes, price of diesel, gas and the electric bills. There's also maintenance that comes up without warning, like the bathroom I just refurbished with a new toilet, flooring etc.  Being club manager also brings in other responsibilites without pay I might add. I'm the complaint dept, electrician, plumber, handyman and I have to fix the windmill now and then.  Joking about the windmill, but the rest is no joke. This time around, I believe our club has more people who will chip in with the work, and money when and if needed. I see people who still have a good job, steady income and don't seem too alarmed with our economy. But they better look past the first trees to see this forest. Their buying power is shrinking fast. And they might not be as secure as they might think. I'm talking about government jobs too. Hang in there folks, we're in for a tough ride. Don't forget to vote in November 2010 to make a difference we can live with.


----------



## talisman

Son said:


> This is the first year I've not had trouble filling vacancies in my hunt club. Even so, there's still worry about whether I will go in the hole on money again. I made sure to collect enough to make up for the increased lease fee. But when it comes to camp rent, the electric bills, mowing cost and other things that arise. I can only guess, and that's where I usually go in the hole. In the past I've been too easy and have always let some get by with a promise to pay later. Never fails, there's usually a couple or three that skips out and never pays. This year, I took a different approach, if the money wasn't on time, I replaced em. You might say the poor economy and my reduction in income forced me to take a hard line on this matter.
> My camp rent depends on the property taxes, price of diesel, gas and the electric bills. There's also maintenance that comes up without warning, like the bathroom I just refurbished with a new toilet, flooring etc.  Being club manager also brings in other responsibilites without pay I might add. I'm the complaint dept, electrician, plumber, handyman and I have to fix the windmill now and then.  Joking about the windmill, but the rest is no joke. This time around, I believe our club has more people who will chip in with the work, and money when and if needed. I see people who still have a good job, steady income and don't seem too alarmed with our economy. But they better look past the first trees to see this forest. Their buying power is shrinking fast. And they might not be as secure as they might think. I'm talking about government jobs too. Hang in there folks, we're in for a tough ride. Don't forget to vote in November 2010 to make a difference we can live with.



Son I look forward to hunting up there this year wih you all. One of the things that makes hunting more enjoyable to me is to get involved with making our camp and hunting land better. Im not to good of a carpenter but im will ing to lend a hand at most anything. Let me know when you get ready to do somethings up there and i will try to come and lend a hand. Im also in another club and completely understand about people not doing there fair share. But ti seems to me the ones who put in the most effort usually enjoy it more. Talk to ya soon 

Kenny


----------



## dawg4028

Well my boat won't be ready til next week.  Looks like Seminole will be put off for a week.  

I will be looking at some land just north of the lake to lease.  I hope it works out.  I've been looking for something within an hour of the lake.  I enjoy the entries on SW GA.  Hope you guys don't mind me listening in.  I will try to contribute.


----------



## stealthman52

Kenny,you said you did some surveying years back,you were smart to get out of it,as a licensed surveyor,I never seen it this bad for our profession,makes me wanna take up grass cutting,get me a trailer,a zeroid turn mower,I got an Echo weedeater,get me a Echo blower,and get at it,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> Son I look forward to hunting up there this year wih you all. One of the things that makes hunting more enjoyable to me is to get involved with making our camp and hunting land better. Im not to good of a carpenter but im will ing to lend a hand at most anything. Let me know when you get ready to do somethings up there and i will try to come and lend a hand. Im also in another club and completely understand about people not doing there fair share. But ti seems to me the ones who put in the most effort usually enjoy it more. Talk to ya soon
> 
> Kenny



Not to pick on Son but he will generally do things himself and then complain he has no help. Son is one of the greatest people you will ever meet but like alot of folks the pride thing kicks in and doesn't ask or accept your offer for help.

Him and Bruce did quite alot up there when I was a member and I was and still grateful for their effort. It's easier when you are retired and me not so my free time was limited to weekends.

Talisman, you will have a great time up there. Beautiful woods and some good members. If my lease guy doesn't tell me something soon about the lease money I might have to beg Son for a spot. I am skinny so I don't take up much room in the woods.


----------



## talisman

stealthman52 said:


> Kenny,you said you did some surveying years back,you were smart to get out of it,as a licensed surveyor,I never seen it this bad for our profession,makes me wanna take up grass cutting,get me a trailer,a zeroid turn mower,I got an Echo weedeater,get me a Echo blower,and get at it,lol.



I quit surveying 16 years ago and camp to work for the electric coop and its been great. I have a buddy in Panama city who owns a survey business and he says that they are struggling because of the economy and other surveyors cutting prices


----------



## talisman

Swamprat said:


> Not to pick on Son but he will generally do things himself and then complain he has no help. Son is one of the greatest people you will ever meet but like alot of folks the pride thing kicks in and doesn't ask or accept your offer for help.
> 
> Him and Bruce did quite alot up there when I was a member and I was and still grateful for their effort. It's easier when you are retired and me not so my free time was limited to weekends.
> 
> Talisman, you will have a great time up there. Beautiful woods and some good members. If my lease guy doesn't tell me something soon about the lease money I might have to beg Son for a spot. I am skinny so I don't take up much room in the woods.



Ive been hunting about 20 minutes fron sons lease for 17 years and enjoy meeting people up there and making memories and new friends


----------



## Son

Actually, why I usually doing the work my self is, I hate to bother members who don't live close by. Then it's fun giving em heck for not helping out...lol
It only bothers me if a member is already in camp and refuses to help out. I really enjoy helping members be successful, especially if they're hunting for big bucks. Problem there though. Most think when I'm offering advice, that I'm trying to steer em away from where I want to hunt. Not so, I'll give em my favorite places, and go elsewhere. I always know a good place to go, and I call most of the bucks I get. So any downwind spot next to a good bedding area will do for me. I've been guiding friends in my hunt club since 1975, in Alabama, Florida and Georgia. I even have an Alabama Guide number, for what that's worth. Got it back in the early 80's because it was required for a club to have "out of state members".


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I will say that, for all of the years you have been on that property you have never considered one area yours and give advice to folks as where to go. Problem is most never listened and I was probably one of those who only half listened.

I guess most hunters want to do it all on their own without any outside help. Must be the satisfaction thing if you do your own scouting and homework and kill a decent buck but I have somewhat learned as of late is to listen to the oldtimers on a particular piece of property.

My lease guy called me this afternoon so all of you are safe for this year. LOL Bad thing about hunting local and all the members are local is that you do not get the camp experience....it is just a passing by and asking the other what they saw, etc. I do miss the sitting around a campfire swapping and listening to stories more than anything.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Son....I will say that, for all of the years you have been on that property you have never considered one area yours and give advice to folks as where to go. Problem is most never listened and I was probably one of those who only half listened.
> 
> I guess most hunters want to do it all on their own without any outside help. Must be the satisfaction thing if you do your own scouting and homework and kill a decent buck but I have somewhat learned as of late is to listen to the oldtimers on a particular piece of property.
> 
> My lease guy called me this afternoon so all of you are safe for this year. LOL Bad thing about hunting local and all the members are local is that you do not get the camp experience....it is just a passing by and asking the other what they saw, etc. I do miss the sitting around a campfire swapping and listening to stories more than anything.



I miss that too. I'm about 5 miles from my place, but we have done some camping in the past. The guys I hunt with have to get permission from their wives to do anything, and they never let them come out and play. Having to hear them say that makes me nausious.I still have my little hunt camper, but it gets no use anymore.


----------



## Son

Appreciate the good words SR, I've never considered myself anything more than just another member of the club. Even on the lease paper I name myself as "Club Manager". Not President. It's true, i'm the one who makes decisions for the club, but nothing much more than the rules applied by the property owners. Other club rules are those wished by the member majority. The largest buck I've taken off this property, was taken in a block where most of the club members had hunted all season. Nobody was there that day, and I had a chance to hunt there. My stand had been there for years, and probably thought I had forgotten it. Bet that spot gets some attention from the others this coming season. All I can say about that is, you can't kill a buck that's already gone. But as most good hunters know, what one ol buck liked, others will also. It's still a favorite spot. You may remember the area we call Possum one. Most of the pictures on the board are tagged. Possum one. I've left that spot alone for a couple years now, and nobody hunts it. They want to hunt where I've moved to.  People are funny...


----------



## Son

Just a note to my club members. Had an upgrade in cellphone. Havn't figured it out thoroughly yet and keep hitting the wrong buttons and cutting people off. Old dog, new tricks, takes time. Now I'm house bound for three days after a chemical treatment to my face for skin cancers. No sunlight for three days.  Darn phone doesn't work in the house, so It will be tuesday before I can get out and use it some. Went out to water my plants after dark, didn't get it done. Skeeters......


----------



## Swamprat

Son...sorry to hear you are on home confinement for a few. 

Yep, I remember that area called Possum One, good area but there is alot of good areas on that property.

Hopefully we will get a shower or two in the next few days. It is fairly dry around here.

My 2 daughters have a piano recital today over at Chipola College in Marianna, not sure where they get their musical talent but it isn't from me. I have a hard enough time listening to music much less playing it. LOL


----------



## Son

Dawg 4028, Just join in, the more input, the better. Good luck finding a hunting spot.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Dawg 4028, Just join in, the more input, the better. Good luck finding a hunting spot.



Yep...just join in. Son gets tired of listening to himself.


----------



## Son

Shucks, at my age, you might see me repeating myself. Have I told ya'll that before? House bound and already got cabin fever. Come on tuesday, I can get out then with a big hat, sun screen and not in direct sunlight.
Now if I can just remember where I put this blind.


----------



## stealthman52

guys,don't let him fool ya,Son knows where its at,I believe by now he has been over every inch of that place


----------



## Son

When a new member says, "Boy, I bet you can get lost in this place"

My reply is, " The pines are planted in straight rows, so you can't possibly walk in circles"

They would have never made it in South Florida back in the 40's and 50's where I used to hunt. Or in Gulf Hammock on the Gulf coast.


----------



## Swamprat

My dad use to hunt Gulf Hammock back in the late 50's early 60's. 

Said that place had more cottonmouths than any place he had ever been, Richloam was a close second, he hunted in that area as well


----------



## Son

I killed a cottonmouth in Gulf Hammock that measured 6 feet even. I don't know what the record is, but they probably didn't keep records back then.
We killed a cottonmouth on our current lease that measured 5 feet 2 inches. I have a picture of that one somewhere.


----------



## Swamprat

Big for a moccasin that is for sure. Have seen 2 over 5 feet, biggest one was just shy of 5'2".

Most of the ones you normally see are in the 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 foot range.


----------



## Havana Dude

The place I used to live prior to where I am now, was loaded with them. In two years I probably killed 10 over 4 feet. 3 of them within spitting disatnce of the front door. Probably the reason the wife said we gotta go from hyea!!!  There was an old firebreak plowed around the place, that held water even in the driest of times, and I could go out there with my 22 and sit in a chair and just wait for them to move. I hate them things. I would do the sitting thing when I walked out there and could smell the suckers.


----------



## Son

Our hunt club land is loaded with both cottonmouths and diamondbacks. Gopher and armadillo holes keep the rattlers in great living quarters. And the many ditches, ponds and sloughs are host to the cottonmouths. A large beaver pond in the thickest block is a place to keep a good eye out. Cottonmouths will lay up on bushes, that puts em above your snake boots. I've seen snakes out sunning when it was below fifty degrees on this place. My boots have saved me a couple times lately. When you feel something on your foot, look down and see a cottonmouth gnawing on your boot. You find out how far you can jump.


----------



## stealthman52

I have killed more of both surveying, with a machete than i ever have hunting,dang cottonmouths hold there ground,rattlers most of time try to get away,unless den nearby


----------



## Swamprat

Been my experience cottonmouths are more curious as to what is going on. Have had them swim over from 50 feet away just to check me out. Not sure if the ripples caused by me walking thru the water makes them think it is struggling prey or what.

Seems like on drier land they just sit there in hopes you don't notice them.

For the most part rattlers just want to be left alone, especially the bigger ones. They would just soon avoid you instead of putting up a defense. The smaller ones are the ones that are full of p and vinegar.

Every snake that has struck at me while surveying has been 3 foot or less. The bigger snakes could care less.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like some off and on showers for the next few days.....bye-bye road dust


----------



## Son

Just finished pouring on the north side of Lake Seminole, and more coming. Knocked out dish TV for a spell there. Wont have to water this afternoon..


----------



## stealthman52

finally got some rain here today,still raining,we needed it,keeps me from having to water citrus trees at least for a few days,I wish we could get a shower  every couple days


----------



## Bear10

Just got a hard rain here. My grass needed it! Looks like more coming.


----------



## Son

Had Jim up at hunt camp go out and check today. The mayhaws are ripe with many already falling and floating in the ponds. Looks like I will be up there in the morning, doing some scooping up.
Look out jelly, here we go................


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Had Jim up at hunt camp go out and check today. The mayhaws are ripe with many already falling and floating in the ponds. Looks like I will be up there in the morning, doing some scooping up.
> Look out jelly, here we go................



Son, let me know if you are going to go and get some next weekend. I would love to tag along and get some to make some jelly. I'll buy you a seafood lunch (sardines and crackers)
I can probably also arrange a afternoon during the week if it works better for you.

All we got so far was just a light sprinkle, it did get the dust down though. Still had to water garden and plants.

Just got done making one of those so called fatty's on the smoker, nothing special just some sage sausage with spinach dip and fresh spinach leaves rolled in the center. First one I have ever tried so I went low tech, we will see how it tastes in a few.


----------



## Son

I'm dipping mayhaws in the morning. But you're welcome to come get some when you can.  My system wont stand one of your fine seafood dinners... Too rich for my blood.  lol

Surprised you havn't gotten rain, it's poured here at the lake several times already.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I'm dipping mayhaws in the morning. But you're welcome to come get some when you can.  My system wont stand one of your fine seafood dinners... Too rich for my blood.  lol
> 
> Surprised you havn't gotten rain, it's poured here at the lake several times already.



The rain has been mostly around us for some reason, we will get some eventaully.

I will see if I can make it up sometime during the week, if not it will be on Saturday. Might need you to point me in the right direction. It has been a few years since I have been there and where the best mayhaw picking is. I will let you know this week. Thanks


----------



## talisman

Did i mention i love mayhaw jelly  (hint,hint )


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,you know when i was in field yrs back,all i ate for lunch was either lance peanut butter cheeese crackers or vienna's and water,surveyos lunch,when you are in the woods.I would do dines once in a while to break it up,but if i was cuttin line and a 1,000 feet in,usually just sat down,pull out da crackers or viennas,had my canteen wit me,punks surveying today would probably pitch a fit.


----------



## Son

The mayhaws were disappointing today. I didn't have time to survey the entire lease. Just went where I knew they should be. In most places they were ripe, but not enough of em on the trees to warrant getting wet. Finally went to the Mayhaw Slough. Waded the entire swamp and found two trees that had berries. Both were in chin deep water. We shook em, scooped about three gallons of mayhaws up, and left. Had to run off a bull gator when we got there. He bellowed to let us know it was his pond. Usually the gators around there are small, this guy was large. Like big.
Jim and I had a swim and managed enough to make a couple batches of jelly.
There's some mayhaws out there, but it's work getting em. 

I sent Jim out where the gator went....lol







I waded the waist deep stuff.






We also saw 8 gobblers total. They know the season is over as none of em paniced.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Getting some is better than none. Have you ever shook a tree and had a moccasin fall out or do you make Jim shake the trees?


----------



## Swamprat

Son...those are working conditions for me at times. Bull gator or not, kep a high profile and you just have a standoff. A swift knock to the head from a limb will back them off.

Like I said I will most likely be there Saturday. If I can get  4-5 gallons that would be great. I am not a hoarder so what ever I can get for you just let me know. You can do the waist high water and I'll take the neck deep.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear, Son can make some fine Mayhaw jelly,but I think he needs a Pirou,or small short boat,lol


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,you are swamprat,neck deep not for me anymore,done enough of that years ago veying,holding instruments,field books over my head,I stay waist deep even redfishing,when we wade.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Scott,you know when i was in field yrs back,all i ate for lunch was either lance peanut butter cheeese crackers or vienna's and water,surveyos lunch,when you are in the woods.I would do dines once in a while to break it up,but if i was cuttin line and a 1,000 feet in,usually just sat down,pull out da crackers or viennas,had my canteen wit me,punks surveying today would probably pitch a fit.



I still do the crackers but have most of the times upgraded to sardines. Getting to the time of year where you get 2 Gatorades for 3 bucks, throw in a tin of Sardines and pack of crackers and you have lunch.

The young guys will bring their 18 pound sandwiches or leftovers from the night before and within a half hour of eating and back at it they are complaining that their stomach is killing them. I just say I am sorry and keep plugging away. 

Some things you learn from experience and the pups have to learn on their own, they don't listen to the seasoned folks. I love it when even though it might be 95 out I will wear a long sleeve shirt an they ask how I can stand wearing long sleeves. They soon discover by the amount of mosquito bites, yellow fly bites and also for the most part keeping the poison ivy off of you then they understand the value.


----------



## Bear10

Stealthman52,

I agree! A 13' gheenoe wouldn't hurt a thing. i love mayhaw jelly, but I would just have to eat grape if that bull gator didn't want me in his pond.


----------



## Son

Ha, that ol gator bellered, and Jim froze, then ask, "What was that"

I said it was a gator, keep picking.

I grew up in a swamp, Cowhouse Slough, nothing scares me out in the woods. I've been known to take naps in Boar hogs wallows in Osceola Co. Fl.  Actually killed two big boars there in one day once.
I've encountered just about everything except pink elepants in the woods. But then, I don't drink.  Took time to eat a bait of huckleberries today too.  Checked on blackberries and dew berries too, they got a way to go. Ain't much I havn't done in my years of running the woods.


----------



## Swamprat

The dewberries are ripe down in Bay County, stuffed my face a few times last week. Blackberries are growing but maybe have a month or so before they are ready.

Stealth....it is only water, just bring a bar of soap like me and get the Saturday bath out of the way. LOL The only thing I hate is when the gator fleas get to you, would rather have my nails ripped off than deal with them things.

Have had to get neck deep in Mosquito Lagoon first thing while wade fishing in the morning to get out of the horde of no-seeums


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Bear, Son can make some fine Mayhaw jelly,but I think he needs a Pirou,or small short boat,lol



He will still send you out in the boat though....LOL

My daughters made some fine Mayhaw jelly last year at 4-H, someone generously contributed the fruit.


----------



## talisman

We could just have some Gator tail with biscuits and mayhaw jelly on them


----------



## Son

I've come out of my britches a time or two because of gator fleas. When those things bite, it's like somebody sticking a hot cigarette to you.
An ol buck never takes the lead when there's danger around.
Today, I'm inside, looking out.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I've come out of my britches a time or two because of gator fleas. When those things bite, it's like somebody sticking a hot cigarette to you.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Son...you described that perfect. That is what I tell folks. You will know if it is gator fleas if it feels like a lit cigarette, match, ember, etc is being put out on your skin.
> 
> They ain't to bad up in the Panhandle unless you get into some beaver ponds with alot of aquatic growth around the edges and the water is warm. In Central Florida dang near every pond or lake had them.
> 
> I have done some surveying before just in my underwear in order to keep them from getting between the pants and skin. Aquatic chigger on steroids is what they are.


----------



## Havana Dude

I'm glad my job allows me to keep my drawers on!!LOL  Surveyors can have tough road at times. I have a good friend who used to survey, and he's told me some good stories before. One was about getting in a BAD yellow jackets nest, and running back past the other guys, and the jackets tearing up the other fellas while he escaped unstung.


----------



## stealthman52

yellow jackets?,makes me remember carrying out a doe from Poincianna ,was in there bowhunting one time,they made me drop dat doe,and I ran for da water,only got about 30 stangs,a gator flea will make you take notice,as for poison ivy,I must be immune to it,I have layed down in it,ate it,dang crew members thought i was crazy,some people swell up just from yellow fly bites,some don't


----------



## Swamprat

Saw this beauty today while working. He was about 5 - 5 1/2 feet. I was about 8 feet away when I took the pic. looks like it had just shed cause his skin was pretty clean and vivid.

He lived another day...no use killing it. He wasn't bothering me and I wasn't gonna bother him


----------



## Son

Spent a good part of the day getting the right hub assembly off my Jeep Comanche. Had to order the drive axle as it had been scored pretty bad when the old hub came apart. The book says, it takes a special tool to get the hub assembly out. Not so, I got it out with ingenuity. the book didn't know it was talking to an old fourwheel drive guy.
Hey, that's a good looking snake. No telling how many we walk by and never see.


----------



## Swamprat

Until I downloaded the pic I had no idea his tongue was out like that. 

He crawled past us with us standing there across a barb wire fence then all of a sudden he seemed to sense our presence, He actually turned around and came two or three foot closer then coiled up. That is when I snapped the pic.

He never rattled once, just coiled up. I guess he knew something wasn't right but not enough to set off the rattler alarm.


----------



## Son

Yep, he knew you were there, that's definitely the strike position. Usually they don't rattle until you mess with em. I have watched too males battling for a female rattle slightly, but not a full buzz.
In our area, I've found dens full of young in August, always guarded by a large female. She stays busy keeping the chain King snakes off em.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Spent a good part of the day getting the right hub assembly off my Jeep Comanche. Had to order the drive axle as it had been scored pretty bad when the old hub came apart. The book says, it takes a special tool to get the hub assembly out. Not so, I got it out with ingenuity. the book didn't know it was talking to an old fourwheel drive guy.
> Hey, that's a good looking snake. No telling how many we walk by and never see.



That's the scary part. We do walk by some of them and never see them.


----------



## Son

My latest project, Jeep maintenance


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,if I had to work in that area more than once,then yes,I would of been skinning him out,if it was just to tie in a section corner,and not return any time soon,then,and only then, I would let it live, no need in letting some crew memb accidently stumble on it


----------



## stealthman52

And Son,as good as you are on rebuilds,maybe,if you could stand it,open a small shop,SON'S 4X4?,or maybe just put word out,and pick and choose?


----------



## Son

Darn parts didn't come in today, but that's OK, too hot to work anyway.
Yep, I've been thru a bunch of trucks, 48 ford Army jeep, 53 willys jeep, 56 willys jeep, 66 1/2 ton 4 x 4 chevy, F250 4 x 4 XLT, Dodges, Mitsubishi, more jeeps and chevys. I've never had a two wheel drive truck. My age is making harder to get under em these days. I'm a real shade tree mechanic, my moto is. It's either going to come loose or break. 

Here's an old picture for ya Stealth. Can you identify these guys. It's at my house in Thonotosassa. Wild game cookout for the bowhunter.


----------



## Swamprat

What you don't see is that they are aiming at the last guy who sat in one of Son's stands....LOL


----------



## talisman

*friday trip*

Here is what we did friday. Catching these big reds is like killing a big buck to me this one was 31" long caught on a top water plug. we caught 8 reds total


----------



## kmckinnie

Good RED!!!


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Here is what we did friday. Catching these big reds is like killing a big buck to me this one was 31" long caught on a top water plug. we caught 8 reds total



Looks like a great time! I'm gonna have to talk to your boss about you taking fridays off. lol


----------



## Son

31 inches, somewhere between 10 to 12 pounds would be my guess.
That's some good eating.
I'm not suppose to be out in the sun yet, still toughing up from that skin cancer treatment. Doc says, all my years fishing and working outside took it's toll on my skin. Three weeks, and I go in for another treatment. Two months after that to toughen up, and it'll be deer season, almost.
Anyway, it's putting a cramp in my fishing. Bream are on the bed in Seminole, everywhere. Hybrids and catfish are biting up the rivers and I bet there's some good shellcrackers cruising around in my favorite spots. And here I sit, inside, looking out. I did sneak out and mow this morning.


----------



## Son

Checked Lake Seminole just before dark last night. They've dropped the level another foot. It's low. The Cypress Pond landing is closed for maintenance. Looks like they're putting in a new ramp.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Checked Lake Seminole just before dark last night. They've dropped the level another foot. It's low. The Cypress Pond landing is closed for maintenance. Looks like they're putting in a new ramp.



It's good that they are doing maintenance on the ramp. Most places don't care enough to make improvements.


----------



## stealthman52




----------



## talisman

Man thats nice redfish . They sure fight good at that size


----------



## talisman

Went yesterday eve found a bluegill bream bed and kept 63 bream


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Went yesterday eve found a bluegill bream bed and kept 63 bream



I heard they were also tearing the bream up on the south side of Lake Jackson on crickets. We need to go after work one day soon.


----------



## stealthman52

thanks talis, they are not in that spot good yet,only caught two,then about 50yds from it,caught probably 50 short trout,most were 14-14.5",my luck, my friend had four that were 18-22,sardines right now are big,fishing there should only get better


----------



## kmckinnie

This place is starting to sound like north Fla fishing reports!!!! LOL K


----------



## stealthman52

km,nope, I was down in Pinellas Co,lol,talis might have been in N.Fl


----------



## Son

Thread hijacked by fishermen.  lol..........What next?  It was 94 on the back porch today. Lake Seminole is very low. Still no rain in Miller or S. Early counties.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yall been catchen for sure! We fried some tonite!!! They were good!


----------



## Havana Dude

Everytime I even think about going, something comes up May be a while yet, got a very busy week /weekend coming up, then my daughter/fishing partner is having some surgery on June 2, that will put her down for a stint, so I really don't know when I'll get to go.


----------



## Son

Wishing a speedy recovery for your daughter.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Have ya'll picked anymore mayhaws lately?


----------



## Son

Went back up couple days ago, but it was too hot for me. If the trees were loaded it might be worth it, but they're pretty slim now.
Wanting some rain, bad. It's really dry in our woods and I'm afraid the dewberries will dry up before they ripen. Ponds are still full, but that doesn't help the berries.


----------



## Swamprat

Son...as you probably know I never made it up last weekend. To much other stuff going on. Maybe next Monday.

Havana....I was working around you neck of the woods today and will be out that way tomorrow and possibly Wednesday. Am working of Iron Bridge Rd (CR 153) on timber company property before you hit the river at the County line. We are marking out about a mile and a half of property line cause the timber company is worried that folks are encroaching on their land. Will probably have a crew out that way for a week or so.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter. The next 10 days are going to be Extremely busy for us!!! 

Swamprat- I know where you are talking about. A good friend of mine has a big spread near there, the Anderson property. He's got a fine fishing lake, and just a nice place. We built his house overlooking his lake about 7-8 years ago. That road is Old Bainbridge Rd. when you get across the river. As soon as you hit Leon County, you are in my primary response area for our station. The station is south of there, across HWY 27 about 1/8 mile or so on Tower Rd. I would tell you to come by, but I won't be there till next Monday evening. I got 2 shifts off to deal with my sisters wedding and daughters surgery, and some dental appts for her as well. Where are ya'll staying?


----------



## dawg4028

Heading to Seminole this weekend.  Gonna take my daughter and her friend out one evening and noodle for some catfish.  I'm gonna go after some bream.  Do you guys think its to early to take the flyrod.  

Were excited about getting back up there.  The wife loves it. 

If anybody wants to go after some bream on Saturday morning, send me a pm.  

Happy early Memorial Day.  Lets not forget what this holiday is about!


----------



## Son

Fly fishing for bream will work now, I hear em hitting on top.


----------



## talisman

Im going frog gigging friday night and flyfishing saturday night if the weather holds out


----------



## Swamprat

Havana...we are driving back and forth. Only a little over a hour from Chipley.

The dang ticks and yellow flys are out in force around those parts. I have pulled about 20 ticks off of me today. Least it was a little cooler out.

Hope all goes well with your daughters surgery, we will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## dawg4028

I may of found some property in Lake Seminole area.  The guy is asking 13.50 an acre.  Doesn't that seem high to you guys.  Man its been hard finding something around there.  Seems like 2 hours north there is a lot available.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Havana...we are driving back and forth. Only a little over a hour from Chipley.
> 
> The dang ticks and yellow flys are out in force around those parts. I have pulled about 20 ticks off of me today. Least it was a little cooler out.
> 
> Hope all goes well with your daughters surgery, we will keep your family in our prayers.



Thanks Swampy for the prayers. I guess that aint a bad ride to sleep in your own rack!! Yea, get anywhere near that river, and the yellow flies will eat you up!! I don't envy you guys at all. My huntin shack is (guestimate) 3-4 miles down river from where ya'll are. Now you see why I don't go there in the off season!! Besides, there aint nothin to do there in the summer anyhow. Ya'll be careful out there. Saw 2 Oak snakes here at the house today, so they're moving!!


----------



## Son

13.50 per acre to lease is higher than most hunting property around here. And with the economy as it is, the price per acre should be coming down. Supply and demand. Lack of money is reducing the demand right now. 
Had good looking dark clouds today, no rain though. Had to water the yard, flowers and garden.


----------



## Bear10

dawg4028 said:


> I may of found some property in Lake Seminole area.  The guy is asking 13.50 an acre.  Doesn't that seem high to you guys.  Man its been hard finding something around there.  Seems like 2 hours north there is a lot available.



Is it private or timber land? How much woods and field?


----------



## Swamprat

dawg4028 said:


> I may of found some property in Lake Seminole area.  The guy is asking 13.50 an acre.  Doesn't that seem high to you guys.  Man its been hard finding something around there.  Seems like 2 hours north there is a lot available.



13.50 seems a little high for that area, tell us what the property is like. If it is privately owned with a mixture of crops and timber it might be worth it. If it is timber company property than I would say pass.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Thanks Swampy for the prayers. I guess that aint a bad ride to sleep in your own rack!! Yea, get anywhere near that river, and the yellow flies will eat you up!! I don't envy you guys at all. My huntin shack is (guestimate) 3-4 miles down river from where ya'll are. Now you see why I don't go there in the off season!! Besides, there aint nothin to do there in the summer anyhow. Ya'll be careful out there. Saw 2 Oak snakes here at the house today, so they're moving!!



No it ain't a bad ride, heck last week I went to High Springs then over to Chiefland in a day doing a little clean up work on two seperate projects. Basically about 3 hours of work and close to 7 hours driving.

Have not seen the first snake yet (knock on wood) Have seen a a few turkeys in the morning and quite a few deer and hog tracks

Do you know anybody who hunts in the "Havana Hunting Club". Pretty much where we are working at CR 153 and 157. I was down along the creek that is just North of 153 and crosses about 3/4 mile up on 157 and about 1/2 mile West of the road.

Heard water rushing but it was to steep banked to go down. Well you could go down but you ain't climbing back up. Looks like a great place to look for artifacts.


----------



## kmckinnie

Went to the club today and someone has been choppen trails and putting out ribbons to mark it! Its in the havana area at what they call The Old Iron Bridge!Think I mite put out a trail cam and see if I can't catchem! My boss would like that, he hunts there!! LOL k


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> 13.50 seems a little high for that area, tell us what the property is like. If it is privately owned with a mixture of crops and timber it might be worth it. If it is timber company property than I would say pass.



I agree. Some property is worth 13.50 if it is VERY GOOD private land. If it 's only planted pines it's not. (Unless you don't have any other place to hunt)


----------



## Havana Dude

2 places on CL around cairo asking 14/acre. One was 400 acres, the other was 160 I believe. It was listed in the Tallahassee sec.

Swamp, The only place I know of that is like that is on my buddies property that I mentioned earlier. But he is east of Iron Bridge. If you go out IB road, turn right on 157, my buddies place is on the left side of the road, with a red rail fence. You know, we may be talking about the same place. With the roads twisting/turning, and you saying E/W of such and such. To answer you question, I do not know anything about HHC. I guess I could know someone who hunts there, but if they do, they kept it a secret.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Link to ad I referred to*

http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/grd/1756530311.html


----------



## talisman

This is probably so of St joes land that is on the river side of Cty rd 157. There are some deer but it gets hunted all around. There are some turkeys but $13.50 acre is way to much for that land in my opinion


----------



## stealthman52

I agree,in this economy,price should be cut in half,got a friend haggling now trying to get there lease down to 7 an acre,I guess it depends on who is hungry


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> I agree,in this economy,price should be cut in half,got a friend haggling now trying to get there lease down to 7 an acre,I guess it depends on who is hungry



The only problem is that if it's a good piece of land, someone will pay the asking price for it. If they would lower the land tax, the landowners might consider lower the price.


----------



## Havana Dude

Bear10 said:


> The only problem is that if it's a good piece of land, someone will pay the asking price for it. If they would lower the land tax, the landowners might consider lower the price.



You are right, and have a valid point, but I would expect the opposite in the not so distant future. Unfortunately!!


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Im going frog gigging friday night and flyfishing saturday night if the weather holds out



I'm going to PC with the wife and kid. Got to get it out of the way before hunting season gets here. If you catch to many, call dad and he'll take a few off your hands.


----------



## Son

Just had a popup shower at Cypress Pond area of Lake Seminole. Cooled it down a lot. Back down to 80 on the back porch.
The lake remains below normal pool. Not good, this allows more sun available to water weeds. Causing em to grow like they're on steroids.


----------



## Swamprat

Finally figured it out.....Havana is a old Indian word for "land of chiggers,yellow flys and ticks" Good night, if it it is an insect and it can bite you then it will find you out in them parts. I can deal with them on a individual basis but when you have several types of insects fighting over the same square inch of skin it gets annoying.

Son you are right, that hydrilla will take off in no time flat.


----------



## kmckinnie

A helicopter few over last nite and there was a cloud behind it! It was skeeters following it!! they where saying momma momma momma! They are big and hungry! lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Finally figured it out.....Havana is a old Indian word for "land of chiggers,yellow flys and ticks" Good night, if it it is an insect and it can bite you then it will find you out in them parts. I can deal with them on a individual basis but when you have several types of insects fighting over the same square inch of skin it gets annoying.
> 
> Son you are right, that hydrilla will take off in no time flat.



They just treat the foreigners that way!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

I saw a doe one time running  inthe woods,got ready to see a buck! It was horse flys chasing her!! She tucked her tail and took off again!  Havana area


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> They just treat the foreigners that way!!!



Would hate to see if I was from a another country.....

I was out along a slough off the river this morning and I looked down at my pants legs and I must have had 20-25 skeeters on each leg. Kinda went with the 30 or so buzzing around my head.

Don't use bug dope.....just long sleeve shirts and pants. I have seen what the bug spray does to paint on a vehicle. Ain't no way do I want that junk soaking into my pores.


----------



## Son

Considering the runoff from local farms, Seminole is rich in nutrients. Lower the water, and everything green goes nuts. We have cattail thicket where I used to fish some years ago. Many open areas are  nothing but weeds now, cattails or other brush.
For chiggers, redbugs. I use medicated foot powder and they don't touch me. Dust it in your boots, trousers and you're good to go. I use it in deer season too, the deer don't seem to mind. Might even be a cover scent they are not afraid of. Been using it for many years now and I get a deer now and then.

My Methley plums are getting ripe, sweet too.







Here's a daylillie color I came up with by cross polinating.
Yep, that's rain drops on that flower.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....that is a pretty good size bloom for a daylilly. Love that color also.

The problem with using anything as far as dusting wise is the water. One second I am on dry land and the next it is waist deep. when we worked on the high and dry we use to use powdered sulfur to keep the chiggers off. That stuff is hard to find now.


----------



## Nicodemus

Scott, use the vinegar. Wont help with the flyin` pests, but it`ll keep the ticks and redbugs at bay.


----------



## Swamprat

Nicodemus said:


> Scott, use the vinegar. Wont help with the flyin` pests, but it`ll keep the ticks and redbugs at bay.



The good thing is that I have really sensitive skin so I can actually feel seed ticks crawling on me.

Nick....I do it off and on but most of the time I just forget to do so. I guess I need to do it at night instead of the morning. I am not a mornin person per sey. Alarm goes off, I beat on the snooze a few times until the last minute, jump up, throw on clothes, grab the coffee my loving wife has made and out the door. I can go from bed to my truck in 3 minutes if need be. 

Once I am up though I am up. My natural body clock has my best sleeping time from 4 till 9 in the morning. But I can't allow that. I will toss and turn till about 3:30-4:00 then I am out like a light. So basically I survive on about 1.5 hours of good sleep a night.


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s best to take that swaller the night before, so it gets in your system, by the next mornin`. 

Plus, it would be tough to take a shot of vinegar before daylight!


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamp, just wait till them Georgia gnats get all up in your face. You'll be spittin, sputterin, then you won't even notice the skeeters!! Man I hate them thangs.


----------



## kmckinnie

H D try them with ketchup ! They tasted better!!


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Swamp, just wait till them Georgia gnats get all up in your face. You'll be spittin, sputterin, then you won't even notice the skeeters!! Man I hate them thangs.



That's true, we might have skeeters down here, but Ga. sure has the gnats. You see people with bounce dryer sheets tucked in their hats so they can mowe the grass up there.


----------



## Havana Dude

Bear10 said:


> That's true, we might have skeeters down here, but Ga. sure has the gnats. You see people with bounce dryer sheets tucked in their hats so they can mowe the grass up there.



They call Havana home as well!!


----------



## Son

I get lots of vinegar, cause I love pickles..
Waiting on the cucumbers to make so I can make more.
Got a mayhaw cooking coming up soon, first day I get up and ain't lazy. Need to get up a stock of that jelly for family and friends, enough to last a year. Never knew I had so many friends until I made mayhaw jelly...lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> . Never knew I had so many friends until I made mayhaw jelly...lol



Aint that the truth!!! Except mine was when we started to get eggs off the chickens.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son, if u made mayhaw wine Id be your friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-BONER

*Camp*

SON---TUCKER AND I ARE COMING TO CAMP MON. JUNE 7 FOR ABOUT 3 DAYS--NEED TO GET SEWER LINE DONE--HOPE TO MAYBE SEE YOU THAN---T-BONE


----------



## Son

T-Bone, why don't ya'll wait til it warms up. It's only in the 90's. The roads are dusty, we're hoping for rain this weekend.


----------



## T-BONER

*Heading north*

Son--thats why i am coming by camp--i am on my way to my condo in the mts. Of n.c. For most of summer--4000ft..cool..t-bone


----------



## Son

If you're up near Ashville, one of our members lives up there just out of Bryson City.


----------



## T-BONER

I am up in boone---i love the asheville area--used to have a cabin overlooking lake lure..sold that a couple years ago..my daug. Married a n. C. Boy---mt. Olive---pickle city..later t-bone


----------



## Swamprat

You Havaner folks......

Here is pretty much the area we are in.....I guess the lake to the north is what you all call the Anderson property.

The crew will still be out there next week while I will be down in Bay County setting control for a drainage basin study.


----------



## talisman

What are yall doing all the surveying up there for


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> What are yall doing all the surveying up there for



Sent you a PM....nothing major just marking some property lines. No subdivison or nuclear plant going in as far as I know.


----------



## kmckinnie

That it swamp! some of my childhood stoppen grounds! we still fish the river!


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea thats the lake on the Anderson property I was referring to.


----------



## Swamprat

That area North of 153 and to the East of 157 is where I saw some decent buck sign, both North and South of the powerline especially the block just South of the powerline in the darker green area.

Found a decent shed North of the powerline almost a 1/2 mile up and about 300 or so yards East of 157. Squirrels had found it first but it was 5 on a side with good mass. Left it for the squirrels to finish off.


----------



## kmckinnie

I guess Ill just ask my boss if he dont mind me guarding that area!! Dont want anyone sneaking in!!!! LOL


----------



## Son

Where the heck is all the rain promised by the weather people? Not a drop at Lake Seminole yet. I'll be busy this morning, alternator went out on the Explorer last night in Bainbridge. Drove it home on a boat battery.


----------



## Havana Dude

I have a sister getting married today, so not much "fun" stuff for me to do Yes, Son, we coul duse a little rain too. Getting dry. Feast or famine i suppose.


----------



## Son

In the 90's again today, I ain't doing nut'in. Was going to wire in a couple 3 way switches on an outdoor light. Putting it off for now.
Not seeing much boat traffic going by today, might be due to the ramp being closed for remodeling at Cypress Pond. Just a few hundred yards from here.


----------



## T-BONER

*Awning*

Son--do you know of anybody that does awnings--thinking about putting an awning on the camper---t-bone


----------



## talisman

Welll wnet to the ochlocknee river yesterday eve and caught 56 big river bream and stayed till after dark and gigged 16 big frogs looks like a fish fry coming soon.


----------



## stealthman52

Talisman,I went red fishing yesterday,only caught two 28's,took pics,turned em loose.
Might try gills on Kissimmee Wed,if weather permits


----------



## Son

Nobody I know of does awnings. Closest place who do trailers is in Dothan Al. Gotta watch those awnings. couple years ago, a windy thunderstorm took the awning off one trailer in camp. Been rain coming from the South of me all day, but when they get to Lake Seminole, they either go west or east. Every thunderstorm has missed us so far.


----------



## Son

Sunday, noon and still no rain. Come on ya'll, share a little, we're dry.


----------



## Nicodemus

We got right at 2 inches here yesterday. It`s comin` down the river now, headed your way.


----------



## talisman

Son the rain around my house is dodging me to. hopefully that will change today


----------



## Son

Just looked at radar, it's raining everywhere but here. They weren't kidding when the called for scattered showers.
Do I water, or do I wait....Will give it til this evening.

Picture always improves a post. My first buck, Fl Everglades Nov, 22, 1959. A good six point for the area.


----------



## Son

We just had a ten minute thunderstorm, now it's up on the Miller/Early Co line on the westside. Looks like it's gotten larger since it left the lake.


----------



## stealthman52

looks like that softshell might have been laying her eggs,or did you throw dirt on her?


----------



## talisman

stealthman52 said:


> Talisman,I went red fishing yesterday,only caught two 28's,took pics,turned em loose.
> Might try gills on Kissimmee Wed,if weather permits



Good deal I didnt go this weekend figured there would be way to many boats with the holiday


----------



## Son

There's a few big softshells that come into the yard each year to lay eggs. When they finish, the crows dig most of em up. A few streaked heads come ashore too. Had a small gator walking around the yard couple days ago. Never know what you will see in my yard.
Have two new members in camp today, hooking up their trailers. We had two good rains in the hunting woods yesterday.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like we are fixing to get a shower pretty soon down my way.

Me and my youngest daughter went out to the lease and checked a few stands this morning. Well, I checked and she followed along eating blackberries. LOL


----------



## Son

We've had a couple good ones since yesterday afternoon. Just had a bad lightening storm, it hit something close here. The storms are moving NE. I can still hear thunder to the South.

Picture always improves a post. Here's some Alabama turkeys from years past.


----------



## Bear10

Just looked at the radar and it looks like a lot of clubs are getting rain right now in Miller and Early counties including mine. The farmers should be happy.


----------



## Swamprat

I jinxed our rain There is a ridge about 5 miles to the East of me that steers alot of storms a different direction I guess due to the funky wind currents. I call it the Orange Hill updraft.

If they come from the East/SE we usually get nothing as in this case. They come from the South/West/North then we get showers.

Time to go and water the garden I suppose.


----------



## Havana Dude

Pulled a bunch of hot peppers off this morning. made some hot sauce for down the road. Need more little jars with plastic lids and the little plastic insert with the little hole. Dug some taters too. Had Ribs on the grill, taters and cabbage from the garden. Good lunch. I messed around and pinched a nerve or something earlier, and it bout put me down. Called the doc it was getting so bad. They talked me out of coming in, which I really did not want to do anyways, but I was hurting. I had taken a bunch of Ibuprofin about 30 minutes prior to calling doc, and when I was on the phone with the nurse, it eased off. I gotta go to work in a few minutes, hope it holds off. Just took some more Ibu., so I should be good to go. Getting old just plain sucks!!!  And for you older guys, I know I know, wait till I am old. Heck getting there ain't no fun either.


----------



## Son

Hey, I'm an expert on pinched nerves. Been living with a bad one since 1991. Diagnosis was: Chiropractor said, I ain't touching it. Ortopedic Dr, said, I aint touching it. Nerosurgeon said. "Yep, you got a bad one, it's the T-1, but I recommend you don't let anybody cut on you unless you start losing the use of your left arm. Always in pain, some days so bad I don't want to move, but I'm still hanging on. Being one that's reluctant to take pain killers, I usually just bear the pain. If it gets too bad, it's traction three times a day with a door hanging rig. Aspercreme works too. I have several other bone/joint problems, but they can't hold a candle to T-1.
Things that hurt me the most are: Riding a tractor, lawnmower, fourwheeler and stepping in a hole unexpectantly.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, Thanks for your service to our country. I am the type person who, quite frankly, gets a little embarrassed to even Thank someone for their service, since I have not. Like my freedom is not worthy of others to have given their lives for.But, that is the wrong way to look at it. And to all others who read this, Thank You as well.


----------



## dawg4028

Son, we got lots of rain over the weekend on the southside of the lake.  Kept getting caught out in it.  Hope you guys got plenty to.


----------



## Son

I would never expect anybody to feel ashamed because they havn't served in the Military Unless they purposely dodged the draft back when it was active. And then they may have been mislead by peers. Everyone couldn't possibly join the military, we must have a core population here at home to keep things going. Support is what i call it. Of all the people I know who served, none of em have ever expressed that they have done anything other than a job. Most being young, never realize exactly how important their Military job was, until they age and look back. Hindsight is always 20/20. I appreciate everyone who has served and are serving, without them where would we be? Many do as their fathers did. My Dad was Navy in WWII, so I went Navy as did others in my family. Well, we had one go Army, but that was OK.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Son, Thanks for your service to our country. I am the type person who, quite frankly, gets a little embarrassed to even Thank someone for their service, since I have not. Like my freedom is not worthy of others to have given their lives for.But, that is the wrong way to look at it. And to all others who read this, Thank You as well.



HD,
I met a family in Panama City this weekend who are stationed in Ga. on a Air Force base up there. His kids were about my daughter's age. He was very appreciative that people like us support the military. It was only a simple thank you, but it meant a lot to them. Like you, I am also very thankful.


----------



## Son

On the subject of serving in the Military, let me say. I'm really glad to see people showing appreciation of our Military these days. Back when I was in, we didn't see much of that. Some Military duty has always been tough, just depended on where you were. Even when not in a war scenerio,  there's many who lose their lives due to accidents. We never hear of those.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> On the subject of serving in the Military, let me say. I'm really glad to see people showing appreciation of our Military these days. Back when I was in, we didn't see much of that. Some Military duty has always been tough, just depended on where you were. Even when not in a war scenerio,  there's many who lose their lives due to accidents. We never hear of those.



Son, you are right on...My Uncle served on the USS Skate which was one of the first nuclear subs. He served during the cold war and would spend weeks under the Artic ice pack tracking Russian subs. If something went wrong you did not have much choice cause the sub was not blowing ballast and punching thru 10 foot of solid ice. He also said the radiation cards you wore around your neck were always solid green from exposure.

My other uncle lied when he was 17 and joined the Marines and went to Vietnam. He did 3 tours, got 4 Purples and is still messed up from the war experience and the Agent Orange. Did stints as a tunnel rat on LRRP/Recon patrols.

My Dad was lucky I guess. he did 2 years in the Army between Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## T-BONER

*Awning*

TAKING CAMPER TO DOTHAN TUES. JUNE 8 --HAVING A 21 FT. AWNING INSTALL AT CAMPING WORLD--I AM COMING TO CAMP MON.---LATER T-BONE


----------



## Son

I remember the radiation meters from the Cuban Crisis era. 750 rankins and you were done for. GQ, had to tuck in your trousers, button up to the top and sit for hours on sound powered phones If you were not on watch at your job. Hours of no sleep with cold cut sandwiches to eat. On board ship, when in GQ, the chow hall is also at GQ.  If we don't get some leadership in our country soon, we all may be at GQ in our homes.


----------



## Son

OK T-Bone, maybe I'll see ya there.


----------



## Son

Another good thunderstorm this afternoon, they went east. Temps went from 92 to 79. After the rain stopped, sun came out and temps went back up to 84 or so. Put a new alternator on Glorias Explorer and got my truck back. I give up on getting the right front drive axle for the jeep. I'll just put the old one back in, it's not that bad. Just wanted all new parts.


----------



## Havana Dude

Today is the day guys. We have to have her at the hospital at 5 AM, for her surgery at 7. Which probably really means 9. Anyways, Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for her. She is not happy about having to be down for this long. But she will be fine. Gotta run.


----------



## dawg4028

hd 

prayers for your family


----------



## Bear10

dawg4028 said:


> hd
> 
> prayers for your family



x2.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks Guys!!! I really appreciate it. I just got in from the hospital. She was resting comfortably, successful surgery, and all is good at this point. 1 maybe 2 nights in the hosp. then she can come home. Mom is hovering like a hen so me and the boy came home to feed critters, and chill out. Thanks again!!


----------



## dawg4028

Great news/continued prayers!


----------



## kmckinnie

dawg4028 said:


> Great news/continued prayers!



x2


----------



## Swamprat

HD - Glad to hear all is well with your daughter and her surgery, hope she has a speedy recovery. Kind of a cruddy way to start the summer but she will probably be bouncing off the walls within a week and driving everybody nuts.

Make sure you tell her the butler and maid service won't last forever so she better enjoy it while she can. LOL


----------



## dawg4028

Hey guys.  I'm still looking for some land around Lake Seminole (within an hour).  I have a couple family oriented friends that would like to start a good club kind of like what many of you have.  Decatur, Early and Seminole County would be great.  Thought I had one and someone beat me to the punch.  

Thanks


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Thanks Guys!!! I really appreciate it. I just got in from the hospital. She was resting comfortably, successful surgery, and all is good at this point. 1 maybe 2 nights in the hosp. then she can come home. Mom is hovering like a hen so me and the boy came home to feed critters, and chill out. Thanks again!!



Glad everything went well!


----------



## Havana Dude

Got a pretty cool bunch of guys coming together here. Ya'll are top notch!!! Thanks again!!! 

Swamprat, you're right about the summer thing. But the doc said she would be out of commish for about 2 weeks, then 3-4 weeks of easing back to full tilt,and we all agreed she would be better off to wait so as to not miss school.


----------



## Havana Dude

dawg4028 said:


> Hey guys.  I'm still looking for some land around Lake Seminole (within an hour).  I have a couple family oriented friends that would like to start a good club kind of like what many of you have.  Decatur, Early and Seminole County would be great.  Thought I had one and someone beat me to the punch.
> 
> Thanks



dawg, you may not have any luck, but try looking at Craigslist. I have seen several listings lately in N.Fl., S. Ga., and SE AL.. Not sure if any are in the exact area you are looking at, but it may help. These were in the Tallahasse listings only. Have not looked at other cities in the area. Hope it helps.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Got a pretty cool bunch of guys coming together here. Ya'll are top notch!!! Thanks again!!!
> 
> Swamprat, you're right about the summer thing. But the doc said she would be out of commish for about 2 weeks, then 3-4 weeks of easing back to full tilt,and we all agreed she would be better off to wait so as to not miss school.



I guess we are decent at times.....

Get your daughter a few good books to read, best thing for her. Keeps the mind from veggin out. I know when I have been out for a few days after day two I have pretty much given up on the TV and start reading just to keep my mind occupied.

Anyway if you all need anything just let all of us know, we will make it happen somehow.


----------



## dawg4028

Havana Dude said:


> dawg, you may not have any luck, but try looking at Craigslist. I have seen several listings lately in N.Fl., S. Ga., and SE AL.. Not sure if any are in the exact area you are looking at, but it may help. These were in the Tallahasse listings only. Have not looked at other cities in the area. Hope it helps.



Thanks HD.  I've looked there with not much luck.  Even checked one place out on there.  I'll keep looking.  The ideas and suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## Son

That's good news. Like they always tell me. Don't rush it, take the time to fully recover.

Had to make a trip to the chiropractor today, so took a ride through our hunting woods on the way there and back. Saw some deer and turkeys, also found three arrowheads. If any of our members get some extra energy, the road on the 650 needs some trimming. Went thru three thunderstorms while out today. Lots of lightening.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice finds Son!!


----------



## talisman

Son said:


> That's good news. Like they always tell me. Don't rush it, take the time to fully recover.
> 
> Had to make a trip to the chiropractor today, so took a ride through our hunting woods on the way there and back. Saw some deer and turkeys, also found three arrowheads. If any of our members get some extra energy, the road on the 650 needs some trimming. Went thru three thunderstorms while out today. Lots of lightening.


Son: Me and my brother and Johnny and his are going up saturday and we will be glad to trim out the roads some while we are there


----------



## Son

Trim, sounds good. It's the road that leads into the 650 acre tract from the main grade and 7 road. I went thru there yesterday and removed a couple small trees. Limbs heavy with rain water were hanging in the roads. Kinda tight even for my small truck. We trimmed it last year with a hedge trimmer and electric chainsaw. I hauled the generator in the back of my truck.  Had some heavy duty 12-2 cords and it did a good job. With the moisture we've been getting, the woods are really growing up. It's going to be a good season as the brush is recovering from the last thinning.
Lots of dewberries if you like em. I found several places where they were ripe and nice size. I see Kevin has repaired the culvert at Flat Creek so that the average truck can use it again.


----------



## Son

A better picture of the Bolen, 7300 BC is what all books suggest. The barbs are ancient snaps due to resharpening and use. It goes in with other Bolens so it doesn't get lonely.

2 3/4 inches


----------



## Son

Should be mowing at the camp tomorrow, saturday.  Couple fellows might be up monday to finish setting up camp.


----------



## T-BONER

*Camp*

I AM COMING UP MON.---TAKING THE CAMPER TO DOTHAN TUES FOR AN  AWNING--TUCKER PLANS TO BE  THERE TUES AFTERNOON--LEAVING THUR.--HOPE TO SEE YA--T-BONE


----------



## Son

Bushhog threw a u joint, will be first of the week before we can get a part.
Come on up, Jims looking for ya.
It's raining at Seminole now, but not at the club yet. 1:59 PM.


----------



## Son

Well, the shaft to the bushhog got bent and couldn't be fixed. New shaft 150.00 plus, but we gotta have it. It's what we do food plots, mow the camp and hunting roads with. Got the new shaft at Tractor supply in Bainbridge today.

Piney Woods waterhole. In the old days, logging trains stopped here for water. The old tram is still visible.


----------



## kmckinnie

How much is my part? I just want to help!!!


----------



## Son

No charge, we got it covered. May get ya to do some driving when it comes to food plot time..  lol


----------



## Son

Rains again today, if it keeps up, we may see this again.






I took this picture last year. It's our main grade, coming in at the gate, looking towards road # 1.  The water was over my headlights in a couple spots.  This country can get wet in a hurry, and go dry just as fast.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Rains again today, if it keeps up, we may see this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this picture last year. It's our main grade, coming in at the gate, looking towards road # 1.  The water was over my headlights in a couple spots.  This country can get wet in a hurry, and go dry just as fast.



Just checked the radar and it's raining in the woods again. There should be plenty of skeeters when bow season rolls around.


----------



## Son

I've seen the skeeters so thick you couldn't open your truck doors without the cab filling up with em. I ain't hunting when they're like that, no matter what. Reminds me of Early Florida in the 1800's when history tells of livestock sufficating from hoards of skeeters. A good read is "A Land Remembered". 
The mosquito's wont be bad as long as the minnows and small fish remain distributed around. But let it dry up for a spell, then rain again. Look out...! All those eggs they lay while dry, start hatching out at once.

Cellphone of the 40's and 50's, used it while hunting the Glades country


----------



## Swamprat

Son...I think a few of them ol crackers down that way still might use them. Last time I turkey hunted down in the glades several, several years ago alot of folks still had them on their buggies just in case the CB went out.

Fixing to get a storm here....coming from the NW so the Orange Hill Updraft won't be steering this one away.


----------



## Son

Remembering the 1960's. I took these two fellows one day and showed em how to bowhunt rabbits.  That's me on the right. They killed one..

That big fellow is James Haislop, Mr. America 1968. As I was recovering from a Stomach illness acquired  during my military service, James took me under his care at the gym. In one year he took me to 197 pounds from 128.  Forever thankful and we're still good friends even though he lives in South Fl.


----------



## stealthman52

what year was that pic Son?,I remember doing a lot of wabitt hunting when Dan Perez and I were about 12,we would ride our bikes down to Cypress & Westshore,start hunting from there towards the bay,always would come back with 4 or 5 each,recurves and wood arrows,also killed some big dbacks


----------



## Son

I believe it was 1967 or 68, not sure which. My best morning, killed 17 with recurve, wood arrows and field points. We got those off Adamo Dr. Some of the best rabbit hunting with a bow was at 30th street and the river, near the water treatment plant. There, the rabbits were mixed, swamp and cottontails. Yep, after that rabbit hunt, ol James really took off and made a good bowhunter. He's taken quite a few nice Fl bucks over the years, and some hogs as well. Last deer I got with a bow made 47. I'm still looking for number 48, but bowhunting is tougher at my age now, than what it used to be.


----------



## dawg4028

Buddy in from Ohio this week.  Took him out on Seminole yesterday.  I caught two; one a little over 5 lbs.  Wished he would have caught it.  Even had him in the front of the boat;he just couldn't get one in.  Weather was either storming or steamy hot.  Got caught out in the rain a lot.  Saw where the tourney at Wingates took over 28 pounds to win it.  There are much better that I am.  Thats for sure.

His wife and kids are heading to PC beach for the week.  Hope they miss the oil.  He's gonna stay and fish.  We're gonna hit the flats Tuesday morning.  I hope he has a great time.  He really takes care of me in November in Ohio.


----------



## Son

If you know where Grassy Pond is. Coming in from Spring Creek, go to the far end and fish the bonnets on the lefthand side. If you're coming from Hickory Pond, When you enter Grassy Pond, it will be the bonnets immediately on your right. Ease the boat up to the bonnets and fish as deep in the bonnets as you can. Your plastic worm wont be in water much, but there's some big fish in there that will take it when it is. I use a weedless hook and one small split shot against the hook right at the worm. When the worm is on a pad, shake it a bit to get a fishes attention before pulling it off.  I know other good places, but they would be difficult to direct ya to em.
I've been finding em for over fifty years now. Here's some from the 70's.


----------



## Son

I taught this guy how to bass fish.


----------



## Son

Seminole Bass, caught 7 on that trip. Smallest weighed 4 pounds.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, I bet you wish you had that old Ford back don't ya?  Nice pics. I'm gonna guess, 73-74 year model?


----------



## Son

74 model, paid 5800 bucks for it brand new.  It's the XLT fulltime fourwheel drive. Was much of a truck, but it liked gas. I drove it about fourteen years then sold it for three grand. Later heard, it was wrecked. That truck hauled my friends and I to many a hunt, and hauled lots of game and fish over it's years.


----------



## dawg4028

Son, to say thats a great catch is an understatement.  Those are what dreams are made out of.  Congrats!


----------



## Son

When you get my age, you wish you could go back and do it all over again.

Here's one caught in the Hillsborough River, Tampa. I was 18 and the bass weighed 10 even.





Now here's one caught near Ocala Fl. 27.5 inches long and weighed 12.5 pounds. Caught it on a black worm. That's a sixties bass, not too long after getting out of the Navy.


----------



## Son

In those pictures where I'm real skinny, I was ate up with Helicobactor Polori, an intestinal bacteria that had not been identified back then. They kept putting me in the hospital and treating for ulsers. After Desert Storm, the medical profession found out what it was because so many came back with it. That's when I finally got some relief. Not too many years ago, so I suffered with it for over 30 years.

Here's a 5.5 pound Spotted Bass I mounted back in the 80's. It was caught below Goat Rock Dam in the Chattahoochee River.


----------



## Son

I started out on bass at an early age. This one weighed about 8.5 pounds.  Old memories only fade after you're gone.


----------



## Son

It is hot and there was a few mosquitos, but I put a camera in the woods today. There's so much new browse, there's no trails, the deer are wandering around everywhere. Might need to put out some feed to get em to frequent the camera location more often. Our woods are dry, evidently they havn't gotten the amount of rain we've been getting at Lake Seminole.


----------



## talisman

Its going to get hotter for sure. I dont know how the deer stand the mosquitos when they get real bad


----------



## dawg4028

Hitting the flats tomorrow.  Never fished the flats before or caught trout before.  Were going after them.


----------



## talisman

Trout fishing is fun. I try to go a couple times a month but i mainly redfish down around the Aucilla river.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Trout fishing is fun. I try to go a couple times a month but i mainly redfish down around the Aucilla river.



Someone told me yesterday that they went out of Aucilla this past weekend and it was very muddy. have you talked to JB or anyone down that way. Just wondering what it was like towards Ecofina.


----------



## Son

Computer hardrive froze up. Down for a spell. Slipping in on Glorias computer to see what's going on. 
Time for a new puter. I'll check in on hers until I can get one back online.


----------



## dawg4028

Hate to hear that son about your computer.  I just ordered a new one for work.  Laptops don't seem to last as long as the desk computers.  I guess the wear and tear of moving them does'em in.


----------



## dawg4028

Fished the flats today. Went out of Spring Creek and had plenty of fun.  We did alright.  No limit.  The most fun was when we kept getting in baitfish and got some spanish.  You just about need to reel in the plug as fast as you can for them to hit.  My buddy that came down from yankeeville had a blast and thats what matters.

This is his second trip down in 3 years.  His first trip he tried grits.  They have been in his pantry ever since!


----------



## Son

Just talked to hunt camp by cellphone. There's some folks up for a few days, finishing setup of their trailers and learning the woods. Sounds like they're eating good. I would go up and join em, but got some kind of virus aggravating me. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## talisman

Hope your virus clears up soon


----------



## Son

Much better today, been on a diet of bland foods. I'm beginning to believe the problem was some lunch meat, the date was good, but that doesn't always mean it's good.

Anyway, it's already headed for 90 on the back porch.

Here's an old nastalgic picture.


----------



## Swamprat

It has been hot as all get out the last few.....coulda fried bacon on the truck dash today. Suppose to be hotter tomorrow so I just might smoke a ham in the cab of the work truck. How much do you have to crack the windows to keep a good airflow when smoking meat.


----------



## Havana Dude

About an inch on each side. Be sure and pull a couple drain plugs in the cab for good airflow. May want to baste once before lunch and twice in the afternoon.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> About an inch on each side. Be sure and pull a couple drain plugs in the cab for good airflow. May want to baste once before lunch and twice in the afternoon.



 Do I put the water pan on the front seat or back. Since it is a bigger area do I need to triple up on the hickory chips.

Was gonna put the veggies wrapped up in foil on the dash around 2 or so.....I figure around 4 they ought to be just right.


----------



## Son

yall ain't seen hot. When I was stationed in Morocco, it got up to 120. They closed the base pool at 10 AM and didn't open it again til just before dark. And that's when the turkey vulture mosquitos came out.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> yall ain't seen hot. When I was stationed in Morocco, it got up to 120. They closed the base pool at 10 AM and didn't open it again til just before dark. And that's when the turkey vulture mosquitos came out.



Like when my Uncle lived in Maine....he said the public pool both opened and closed on Labor Day. That was summer, all the other days it was iced over.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Do I put the water pan on the front seat or back. Since it is a bigger area do I need to triple up on the hickory chips.
> 
> Was gonna put the veggies wrapped up in foil on the dash around 2 or so.....I figure around 4 they ought to be just right.



No water pan needed. Right before lunch, just lay your shirt in there. This will eliminate the need for water AND salt!!  Triplin up the chips is a good idea.


----------



## Son

Couple of our club members said, "It was hot out there in them woods today".   I noticed it was in the high 90's here at Lake Seminole, too hot for me. I noticed, the garden doesn't like the heat either. Best looking crops in my garden right now is the tomatoes and watermelons. Everything else looks like hot water was poured on it. Picked berries and made blackberry cobbler today, Grandma ate most of it. It was so good, it would make your tongue slap the nose off yer face.


----------



## talisman

We walked around some in the woods the other day and its way to hot to be doing that


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Have you got your computer fixed yet or is Gloria still being nice and letting you use hers? The members are right about the heat. By late morning, you just don't feel like doing anything outside.


----------



## Son

I don't think my computer will be fixed. Need a new tower, but that will have to wait. Truck and Explorer repairs, daughter in college etc.. has me pretty tight this month. Holding on to my mad money just in case something else breaks down. So, we're sharing her computer for now. I kinda squeeze in between her  "Farmville" sessions. I agree about the heat, too hot to be walking the woods. can't get much breeze out there, and there are some big snakes laying about. Snake boots are hot too. Mosquito's? Yep, they're out in moderate numbers, just waiting on some fresh meat.

Where the heck is Mayhaw, Oh, there it is right there..


----------



## stealthman52

you get your computer fixed?,or you still on gloria's?


----------



## Son

Did-ja happen to read above?


----------



## talisman

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## stealthman52

usually I don't dwell on the past....yeehaw


----------



## Son

Is that Yeehaw Junction, where some Seminoles used to sell wooden hatchets? Just down the highway from lake Blue Cypress. 
Hot today folks, so I didn't do much. Worked the flower beds and garden till the sun came up. Picked beans, blackberries, blueberries and tomatoes. Check out at the dock and found the lake high for this time of year. Saw two large grass carp, those things must weigh about 40 pounds or so. Wonder is they're good to eat? They mouth grass and snatch it loose like a bulldog.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Is that Yeehaw Junction, where some Seminoles used to sell wooden hatchets? Just down the highway from lake Blue Cypress.
> Hot today folks, so I didn't do much. Worked the flower beds and garden till the sun came up. Picked beans, blackberries, blueberries and tomatoes. Check out at the dock and found the lake high for this time of year. Saw two large grass carp, those things must weigh about 40 pounds or so. Wonder is they're good to eat? They mouth grass and snatch it loose like a bulldog.



Do you ever see anyone bowfishing out there on the lake for carp or gar? i hear it's getting popular around the south.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you ought to set up a bowfish rig and shoot one,if they are that big,might be a good fight


----------



## Son

There is a bunch of bowfishing going on out in the flats of Lake Seminole. But within the electric fish barrier gates, it's no bowfishing. DNR has signs posted as such.
Best area I've seen for bowfishing talapia is between Spring Creek and the Flint River. There's hundreds of large talapia bedding in those flats. Water's high now, not a good time, but if you can catch the lake low it will put em in reach. Night time is best.


----------



## Nicodemus

Are those tilapia fit to eat?


----------



## Son

Nic, they are good if you skin em, cut out the red lateral line, then wash good to remove the oils. They are a fatty fish. Do a search on em and you'll see what I mean.
I used to bowfish em in Hillsborough Co. Fl, back in the 70's and we got em up to about 8 pounds. They're a spooky fish though, getting up on em in daylight is tough.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Nic, they are good if you skin em, cut out the red lateral line, then wash good to remove the oils. They are a fatty fish. Do a search on em and you'll see what I mean.
> I used to bowfish em in Hillsborough Co. Fl, back in the 70's and we got em up to about 8 pounds. They're a spooky fish though, getting up on em in daylight is tough.





I might try em with my bow some at night. Thanks, Son.


----------



## stealthman52

is it legal to bowfish at nite in Ga?,used to be illegal in Floirda,don't know if that changed since the 80's


----------



## Son

I would imagine it's legal to bowfish at night, there's plenty of em doing it. I'll tell ya, this day and time, there's too may regulations, so you might wanna check for yourself. We're over regulated and over taxed. What can one do that isn't regulated or taxes? Not much.
Boy that's a good soapbox subject.

My cabin in the woods.


----------



## stealthman52

I think this year i will just go on invite hunts,interviewed Tues for a job,supposed to hear today,also applied with FDOT Tampa,they posted a P.L.S. job Wed,will have to see what transpires


----------



## Son

You can always go into politics, they seem to be making good money.


----------



## Havana Dude

Splittin wood, mowin, feedin critters, been a hot day. Got ribs on the grill, with smashed taters out of the garden waiting, and green beans, unfortunately those are out of the can.  Hey, wife and kids hinting around about getting a pontoon boat to go Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- around on. Did some checkin, and looks like I'll be in the market for a used one LOL!!!  Anybody lookin to get shed of one let me know. Need pics if possible.


----------



## Havana Dude

The profanity was F a r t


----------



## kmckinnie

*The shame!*



Havana Dude said:


> The profanity was F a r t



That is almost unspeakable!!!!!!!!
Well unspellable.


----------



## Son

Yep, it's hot already, and it's not even August yet. I stayed in most of the day. Got things to do, but why do anything that can be put off? Thinking about putting the boat in at Cypress pond landing and bringing around to the dock so I can fish early mornings, and late evenings. Hear some brim popping in the bonnets. It's about time for some fresh fish, frys and hushpuppies with those corn kernels in em.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, don't think I am built right for politics,already enough thieves either in office or running for it,besides you have to be a good hockey spreader,lol.


----------



## talisman

Son i got up this morning and was going to do a few things but i walked outside and decided it was already to hot so im going to do a few inside chores myself. I may take boat to the river late this eve and bream fish but thats iffy with this heat


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> Son i got up this morning and was going to do a few things but i walked outside and decided it was already to hot so im going to do a few inside chores myself. I may take boat to the river late this eve and bream fish but thats iffy with this heat



Know what you mean Talsiman....it is not even cooling off till after dark. Like baking in a sauna.

Still trying to figure out what I am gonna do today. I have had my fill of the heat this week but I would rather be outside than in.


----------



## talisman

yeah me and my other half are trying to figure out something to do today also. Im a outdoors guy so i get bored easy being in the house


----------



## Son

82 on the porch right now, another day the jeep wont get put back together. New brake line, hub assembly and bleed the brakes is all that needs done.


----------



## talisman

You may have to bring the jeep inside if it stays this hot


----------



## Son

Well, I don't need the jeep right now. I usually leave it up at camp just in case somebody gets stuck. It's got a 9000 Ramsey winch on it that comes in handy now and then. Also nice to ride the woods with when it's sloppy wet. Keeps my road vehicle in better shape by leaving it in camp.

Here's one of Bruces condo's.


----------



## Son

I have a camera out, trying to get a picture of this big guy growing his new spread. Had to pass on two big bucks last season because they had broken their antlers. There must be some mean ones cruising around with heavy horns..


----------



## talisman

bruce has some nice condos. I like taking pics with the cameras when they get good horns it almost as good as killing a deer


----------



## Son

Here's the same buck, picture taken in the next block of woods.


----------



## Son

As you can see by the dates, he's been around, moves at night and knows how to get around hunters. And he's gotten bigger.


----------



## Bear10

Looks like there is alot of potential for this upcoming year! Keep the Good buck pictures coming.


----------



## Son

I may need to put some feed near the camera to get em coming more often. I havn't checked it since putting it out.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> I may need to put some feed near the camera to get em coming more often. I havn't checked it since putting it out.



Have you noticed a big change in their pattern during summer compared to winter or do they pretty much use the same bedding area year round at the lease?


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> Have you noticed a big change in their pattern during summer compared to winter or do they pretty much use the same bedding area year round at the lease?



What I noticed when I hunted there was that deer would for the most part use the same bedding areas on the lease but would travel to get to the crops. Son could tell you different since he has been there for around 20 years.

The lease itself is a great bedding area with crops close by. A 1/2 mile walk for a deer is nothing for them to feed.


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> What I noticed when I hunted there was that deer would for the most part use the same bedding areas on the lease but would travel to get to the crops. Son could tell you different since he has been there for around 20 years.
> 
> The lease itself is a great bedding area with crops close by. A 1/2 mile walk for a deer is nothing for them to feed.



I agree, A half mile is not far for them to walk to a primary food source like peanuts, soybeans, or corn. I don't mind travelling a distance for good food either, but I'm not walking.lol


----------



## Son

This year, there's peanuts planted at both ends of our property, with cotton planted in other fields.  I've noticed that they continue staying on our property, but change bedding areas to be closer to the preferred crops. Have found some buck groups laying up just inside cover next to the peanut and cotton fields. As the cotton gets up about waist high, they will move out and bed in the cotton. It's very noticeable how the travel patterns change depending on food sources. Been there going on 25 years now and know every foot of it. 





Same spot..........


----------



## talisman

Ive noticed through the years up that way that when its hot like this they are going far at all from the food and water


----------



## Son

I'll tell you this folks, when it's this hot, it's too hot for this old man. Guess we've become too accustomed to air conditioning. Yesterday a 13 year old girl died near Donalsonville. Word is, she got too hot outside, went inside and took a cold shower. Not the first time I've heard of people dying from taking a cold shower when too hot. Just don't do it, cool down first. I rigged up a sprinkler on the roof of my back screened in porch. It only made a difference of four degrees lower. I thought it would do better than that. Oh Well, It's watering my tomatoes, squash and flowerbeds.


----------



## Son

A new member was telling me he had talked to one of my older members about how the hunting was on our club. The older member said, it wasn't nothing great, just a place to hunt. I had to laugh at that cause that member sleeps in most of the time, and in the afternoons, rarely goes out before almost dark. I call those kind, "Deer hope-ers"  Having passed up 28 bucks during the month of Dec alone, in the same stands he frequented tells me. He ain't doing something right.


----------



## talisman

well sometimes those deer hopers get lucky but not all the time. Most of the time the guys who hunt smart and hard Kill the big bucks.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> well sometimes those deer hopers get lucky but not all the time. Most of the time the guys who hunt smart and hard Kill the big bucks.



X2. But we know a blind hog will find a acorn every now and then. It helps being on a good club with good deer.


----------



## Swamprat

My 2 thermometers at the house read 98 and 101....both are in the shade but in different areas. Anyway you read them it still equaled hot.

Looks like a storm South of me that rolled in off the Gulf....hope it holds together and we get a little rain. Have not been in the woods since Memorial Day....to hot to walk around but yet I do it at work. I guess paid time sweating vs no pay personal time is different.


----------



## Son

The rain never materialized, good thing I watered my veggies and flowers. Come on deer season, and get gone hot weather. Some hunters are funny. I remember one season when I came into camp with a nine point. The group up that week had just said there were no bucks left. But that's happened more than once. Get me to tell you the story about the outhouse buck some time. He was also a nine point. My goal these days is to get a ten or better, but sometimes i slip up and only get a big eight. Just as soon see one of my buddies get a buck as anything.  There's plenty of em to go around, but you gotta hunt em. They don't make many mistakes.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Do ya'll kill many bucks with horns as dark as the buck in the picture?


----------



## Son

Yes, most of the older bucks do have dark horns. But, now and then I get one with almost white horns. I'll take either one.

Here's a dark one





Here's a light one


----------



## talisman

Son i look forward to hearing some of those stories and also doing some cooking and hopefully killing one of those big bucks


----------



## Son

Here's two more, kinda dark


----------



## Son

Here's a pile






Oh, you'll hear some stories alright, just don't believe anything they tell you about me. Some of the guys are great story tellers.
And a couple of em can cook.


----------



## talisman

hey nothing like those camp stories. also just let me know if you need help doing anything around up there. also we didnt get a chance to finish trimming out the 7 North road but we will get it done in the next few weeks


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Yes, most of the older bucks do have dark horns. But, now and then I get one with almost white horns. I'll take either one.
> 
> Here's a dark one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a light one



I like those dark horns also, but I will take what I can get . I'm not one to be picky with a good buck.


----------



## Son

I'll take either too, long as they're not broken. 
Need to wait for a cooler spell, say in the 80's or better to do any trimming. It's been real hot lately.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> I'll take either too, long as they're not broken.
> Need to wait for a cooler spell, say in the 80's or better to do any trimming. It's been real hot lately.



See if you can get us a cooler spelll asap. We would all appreciate it. Even the animals would thank you. The problem is the next couple of months are going to get hotter, so if you want to do anything before bow season, now is the time.


----------



## talisman

Son i sure in your career of climbing poles you rmeber wearing those hot long sleeve shirts in the summer. Well after 17 years working for for power company they finally bought us all t- shirts to wear and the lineman only have to wear the fire retardent shirts when they are in the bucket or doing undergorund. these t-shirts are sure nice with 100 degree days now


----------



## Son

Actually I broke some rules when climbing. I did wear T shirts sometimes or at least a short sleeve. Most times, didn't even wear gloves or a hardhat. Bet ya can't get by with that now. too lazy to change boots, often put the hooks right on my western boots. Nothing like a cowboy up a pole. And yes, for several years, I was into cattle on the side. Just heard on the radio, promising rain for the next three days. Bring it on..


----------



## talisman

there are so many osha rules now it takes 4 hours to do a 1 hour job


----------



## Havana Dude

Me and my daughter went to the lake this morning. Got just enough cats and one huge shellcracker she caught to stink up the grease. It actually wasn't that bad(yes, hot) on the lake, until the slight breeze we had went away. Only saw 2 other boats fishing, and one skiing. The one skiing appeared to not know where they were, as they skiid through a stump field. Dumb folks can be so lucky sometimes. I know where I can and can't run, and even at idle this morning, bumped a stump!!


----------



## Son

I've seen one motor lost and one boat sank due to hitting stumps. Both didn't know you had to stay in channels..to get around in Seminole. Have also repaired several cracked fiberglass boats that friends got on stumps with. They were idling, looking for beds. Easy to tell a real fishing boat from Lake Seminole, just look at the bottom.
And then, some folks lose control when drinking. This happened just down the canal from me. They actually had to get the four people down from out of the trees. Imagine being the first one to come on a scene like this.


----------



## talisman

i think i know the guy who wrecked this boat i think he is from tallahassee


----------



## kmckinnie

OUCH!!!!! That had to hurt!


----------



## Havana Dude

Had to run a few errands up to Bainbridge. On the way home just now, came through a T-Storm, raining so hard had to slow down to 20 mph, which I hate doing because if there had been someone behind me they would have eat us up. Most folks had pulled over.


----------



## Swamprat

Had a little shower last night....not much but any is better than none.

Nice little storm down in Bay County earlier today but not much in my area. The lightning was horrendous for about 45 minutes down that way. Watering the garden as I type.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> and one skiing. The one skiing appeared to not know where they were, as they skiid through a stump field. Dumb folks can be so lucky sometimes.



Yep they can be lucky at times but we also call it "thinning out the herd" when their luck runs out.


----------



## Son

Rain all around, but it missed me today.  So, I watered everything again just to keep it alive. Picked dewberries and cooked em down for a cobbler tomorrow.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,Scott,I start back to work June 21st,Director of Surveying in Winter Haven,we got a 25 min shower this evening,finally after many days of norain.
Maybe now I will be able to have some stamps to hunt on,lol.


----------



## Son

Good for you, jobs are hard to come by these days. Hope it's a good'un.
If you go crossbow hunting, remember not to stick your thumb up in front of the string/cable.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Son,Scott,I start back to work June 21st,Director of Surveying in Winter Haven,we got a 25 min shower this evening,finally after many days of norain.
> Maybe now I will be able to have some stamps to hunt on,lol.



Great news Stealth.....so when you say Winter Haven are you meaning you will be the city surveyor or does DOT have a office there.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> If you go crossbow hunting, remember not to stick your thumb up in front of the string/cable.



OK....Son is now officially bored


----------



## Son

That's my thumb, first time ever shooting a crossbow. And last.

Just came in from outside, there's mosquito's out there that can tote you off.

I think I was at this card game.


----------



## stealthman52

Scott, not City Surveyor,a company there,cannot tell you which company till Monday,the President of company asked me to keep it down low till then.
Son,I built me a worm box,filled it with cow manure which has hay mixed in it,will take a pic in a day or so,I built it deep enough for winter time,I know they like to deep when it chills down.Tansfered my worms from under my navel tree last nite and today after i finished cutting grass,about the only time i use em is when i target those shellcrackers,so time will tell on my worm box,I reckon.


----------



## Son

I've been thinking about fixing a worm bed. 
County agent says, not enough insects to pollinate our home gardens. He's getting a bunch of complaints from county residents. Says all the spraying on crops has decimated the bees and other pollinating insects to a minimum. Guess the only thing I can do is plant self fruitful plants, or pollinate my garden with a brush.
dang right, it's hot today. Where's the rain...?


----------



## Swamprat

stealth...no problem. Glad you got a job though. Hopefully they can keep you busy for awhile. We kinda go thru spurts, 3 weeks of non-stop and a week of lull. Still busy enough to run about 7 crews out of one office along with me and another person running solo doing both job control setup, field checks, cleanup work etc. That does not even include my office duties. 

Wish I was in the office today...98 with a heat index of 107. Gatorade is my friend as of late. 64 ounces of that and probably another 64 ounces of water in 8-10 hours.


----------



## kmckinnie

It was so hot today!!!!! We had to build a fire just to dry offand stay cool by! lols  k


----------



## stealthman52

k,swamprat,you guys keep hydrated,its hot just about all over Florida and South Ga,I worked outside from 1974 to 1999,seen quite a few get bear caught,and drop out,problem was,they ate too much in the morning and at lunchtime,and didn't drink enough water


----------



## Son

Ok Ya'll, Im back on line with a new computer tower. Windows 7 with 4 GB. Now I gotta get it setup for my email account.
Yes, it was another hot day. Went to Wally World for the puter, and to Home Depot for a new comode to replace one I've had problems with. Noticed they dropped the water in Lake Seminole about a foot from what it was Friday. Too hot to fish anyway, bet the fish ran to deep water.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> k,swamprat,you guys keep hydrated,its hot just about all over Florida and South Ga,I worked outside from 1974 to 1999,seen quite a few get bear caught,and drop out,problem was,they ate too much in the morning and at lunchtime,and didn't drink enough water



Never have had the bear catch me (knock on wood) years of experience tell you what to eat and when. Lots of times during the bad heat lunch was a coke (for the sugar) and a jar of olives (for the salt) and nothing else. Never have really ate a ton when it is hot out. I will snack during the day on fruit or either sardines/viennas.

You also learn that just straight water all day is not good because it just flushes your system out especially if you are sweating a ton, that is why I throw in a bottle or two of Gatorade or even a coke.

Seen to many folks strap on the feedbag for lunch and were basically worthless a hour later.


----------



## Son

I've seen a lot of folks that were worthless from the start.
I know, ya'll have too. Gatorade is good, I drank a bunch of it the last time I passed a kidney stone. The pain and sweating to pass one of those things will dehydrate you quick. The only surveying I do, is checking out deer and turkey tracks. Then I survey the surroundings for a good setup. After that it's time to popup the blind and fix it up with a comfortable chair, a pad to take a nap on, and a box of snacks with drinks. A portable battery powered tv is nice, you can always look out for game during commercials.


----------



## stealthman52

Now thats a new one,Son with a TV in a deer blind?,I might believe you may take a nap,but the TV won't wash,some might,but I don't think Son would,Scott he is trying us


----------



## Son

Sometimes, I just slip up on em.


----------



## stealthman52

I think this one has seen ya


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Sometimes, I just slip up on em.



You might have slipped up on him but it appears he still has the upper hand.

As far as Son having a TV in the blind I sure hope it ain't tuned to Lawrence Welk and Hee Haw.

Hear thunder rumbling to the NW of me....hope there is some rain attached with it and it makes it my way. Nother scorcher today.


----------



## Son

Yeah, he had his eye on me. But I coulda had him, but let him be. He eventually got up and slipped off.
Went to Donalsonville this afternoon. Went thru three bad thunderstorms. Saw one semi in the ditch, and some powerlines down. Came back to the lake, and found it only sprinkled here. Called camp, and Jim said it poured up there. That's good.


----------



## Swamprat

Just had a small shower here....not even enough for it to run off the roof.


----------



## Havana Dude

No rain in hayvanner in about 10 days, and the last we had did not do much. Me and my baby girl hiitin the lake in the morning. Sweatin time!!


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Yeah, he had his eye on me. But I coulda had him, but let him be. He eventually got up and slipped off.
> Went to Donalsonville this afternoon. Went thru three bad thunderstorms. Saw one semi in the ditch, and some powerlines down. Came back to the lake, and found it only sprinkled here. Called camp, and Jim said it poured up there. That's good.



I did see on the radar yesterday evening that it was raining hard at the camp. It was probably getting pretty dusty up there.


----------



## Son

Dry here at the lake, the light shower we had yesterday afternoon has dried up already. Lake Seminole is at an alltime low for the year. Only knee deep at the end of a 100 foot dock. Usually about 7. Good time to take care of the weeds if you have any around the dock.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,changed out my radiator in the S10,it took me an hour and a half,going to water flush it about 3 times before adding the prestone, took back the dexcool,friend of mine says GM may still be using it,but its bad stuff,he said just google it,if you want to read up on it.
Getting some rain today down this way,glad to see it


----------



## Son

Tell ya what I found in my cooling system in the S-10. When I flushed the heater core, that red stuff came out like slime with globs in it. No wonder there was no circulation. And to think, they charge extra for that red dye. I need to flush my entire system and replace it with something that works. Just too hot outside for me today, and the humitity is very high. Almost like breathing underwater. I've seen no fisherman activity on the lake today, so I'm not the only one staying out of the heat.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> I've seen no fisherman activity on the lake today, so I'm not the only one staying out of the heat.



Wish I had the forethought to forego todays fishing adventure. Waaay too hot. Only managed a 10" cat, a decent shellcracker, and a dink bass, and about a 2.5 lb cat on a rattletrap. Not worth firing up the grease for. My bacon is DONE too!!!


----------



## Son

Just looked, 95 on the screen porch. Almost 100 outside and the heat index must be off the scale. Lake is still way too low to suit me. Still no boat traffic going by here. I tried putting a sprinkler on the roof, it only made a difference of two degrees, not worth the water. It's a scorcher for sure.  

My son and I, back in the 80's. I was a Martin Archery rep back then.


----------



## talisman

way to hot to do anything except catch up on couch time in the middle of the day


----------



## Son

Did a little yardwork, back inside now, it's already hot and humid. It's so dry a squirrel tried to drink from my waterhose as I was watering a pear tree. Hot summers, cold winters, I can remember such a cycle back in the 50's and 70's. I remember it snowed in Tampa Jan of 77, and stuck for a day or so at a depth of about four inches. I had waterlines spraying everywhere.

Picture of two of my girls. Oldest daughter and oldest grandaughter.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice family pics you got there Son. 100 degrees right now on back porch in the shade. Can't wait for summer to get here!!


----------



## Son

Yeah, should be nice when it warms up. Can't imagine what the next electric bill is going to be.  Large probably. Saw one air boat go by this morning, nothing since. Come on rain, we need it bad here at the lake.

Here's a picture of my heaviest Alabama buck, he weighed 258 pounds, was old enough to have his teeth worn out and his antlers were not much either.

Macon Co, right there at Warrior Stand/ Creek Stand off county road 10


----------



## Son

Had to replace four of last years members when they didn't pay up on time. As most club managers know, the bill has to be paid on time or there's a late fee of about 500 bucks. Today confirmed that it was a good move to replace em. They came today and pulled their camping trailer to a new club I assume. Heads up to the new club, they didn't leave in a gentlemanly manner. They are from Orlando Fl. Anybody need any details, pm me.
Are we a friendly club? Yes we are. We have stored their trailer since their lease was up at no charge. Also allowed them access to remove stands after the lease was up. I even tried to find em another club to join after they showed up late. Two of em left owing me 85 bucks each. I've met many good people over the years while managing a hunt club. 
And then, there's been those others.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Had to replace four of last years members when they didn't pay up on time. As most club managers know, the bill has to be paid on time or there's a late fee of about 500 bucks. Today confirmed that it was a good move to replace em. They came today and pulled their camping trailer to a new club I assume. Heads up to the new club, they didn't leave in a gentlemanly manner. They are from Polk country Fl. Anybody need any details, pm me.
> Are we a friendly club? Yes we are. We have stored their trailer since their lease was up at no charge. Also allowed them access to remove stands after the lease was up. I even tried to find em another club to join after they showed up late. Two of em left owing me 85 bucks each. I've met many good people over the years while managing a hunt club.
> And then, there's been those others.



And that is the world we live in today. It's never their fault, always someone elses. I know your no stranger to that kind of childishness, but sorry you had to endure that.


----------



## Havana Dude

Happy Fathers Day to all you guys.


----------



## Son

You know, I'm really up on times. I didn't know it was Fathers Day tomorrow until my youngest called.
I extend a Happy Fathers Day to all Fathers out there. And lets remember those who are no longer with us. 

Back to the hunt club news. I had those guys location wrong. It's Orlando. We've had bad one's before, but they don't last long. Some folks fit in, some don't. Those who don't, don't need to be in a club with others they have never known.
Looks like rain heading my way from the NW, hope we get a moderate rain. We had some bad thunderstorms yesterday, and it's already dried up. Lake Seminole is coming back up, bout another foot and it will be normal level.


----------



## kmckinnie

I think you got a great club! You run a tight ship so to speak! How many deer did those four miss! Did they kill one? Thinks happen for the best! Good luck with the new ones! Well Does it look like rain there! It rained twice in Quitman Co last week! Looks like rain now,but Ithink it will miss us!TTYL  K


----------



## Son

Watched radar all afternoon. As the rains come south, they have split and gone on both sides of this area. No rain yet. It's like there's a bubble here diverting the storms.
So, I went out and watered the garden. Picked some blueberries, blac berries and tomatoes. Had a fresh baked ham and tomato sandwich with blackberry cobbler with ice cream for desert. As I type, it began raining. Thank ya Lord, we need the moisture. Coming down hard now, and no sign of this on radar. Yet.  Strange stuff there. 
Tight ship? Yes to some extent, but not as tight as it would be if I lived right at the club property. I understand one of the fellows had some comments directed at me.  I guess they figure their misfortune is all my fault. It always is with people like that. They read this forum, so let me say. Thanks ya'll for the fine departure you made today.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all you guys.



Happy Fathers Day to everybody else as well.....hope you all have a good one.

Son.....hate to hear what you had to go thru with the former members. Some folks you will never please no matter what. I enjoyed my time while I was a member up there, If I did not have the oppurtunity to hunt within minutes of my house I still would be a member even though the hour drive and crossing a state line to get there was not that bad. The worse part was going from Central to Eastern time.

Have had rain all around us but nothing at my place yet.


----------



## Son

True, you lost an hour coming over, but you got it back when you went home. lol.
Our rain didn't last long, but it wet the dirt good.
Yeah, wish you were still with us, nothing like having good members who know what they're doing. And new good members who are willing to learn. One thing I like to see, is members helping one another, in camp and with hunting. With new members, we get to hear new stories. Along with those we keep telling year after year. Bet I gained ten pounds eating Dans greasy cooking last year. lol.


----------



## Swamprat

Who knows Son.....hunting close to home is great but I sure do miss camp life. Maybe next year, a hour away is nothing. Heck in Orlando it takes you that long to get across town.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,I put Prestone Anti Freeze 50/50 mix in mine,our S10 radiators take 1 3/4 gallons,when you flush yours the first time,just add water,run it a few hours,bring it back,let it cool,then take off bottom hose,drain it,take water insert it in radiator,let it drain,replace radiator hose,add coolant.
Replacing radiator,my S10 seems like its running better,and definitely running cooler.


----------



## stealthman52

we got thunder,rain is skirting round us right now


----------



## Son

I agree, I need to get that expensive red stuff out of my radiator. It doesn't hold up, turns to slime like stuff. Another good idea by GM. First cool morning we have, might just flush that thang..
Still need to put my jeep front hub assembly back together and get it back on the road. Gas just went up another nickle, that makes 15 cents in the last week. If it goes to 7 bucks per gal, we all might be staying home a lot. Our country sure has gotten in a mess this last year or so. Wonder what a real CINC would be doing?


----------



## Havana Dude

No rain here in a couple weeks. At least any measurable. I think it dotted the driveway one day last week, but that has been it. It was all around us too this evening, but nada!! I sure wish I could join the gang up there. Maybe some day. Whoever told me years ago that kids get more expensive the older they get, sure knew what they were talkin about. I love em though, bless their hearts, I wouldn't take less than a hundred bucks each for em!!   (I'm joking of course)


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Had to replace four of last years members when they didn't pay up on time. As most club managers know, the bill has to be paid on time or there's a late fee of about 500 bucks. Today confirmed that it was a good move to replace em. They came today and pulled their camping trailer to a new club I assume. Heads up to the new club, they didn't leave in a gentlemanly manner. They are from Orlando Fl. Anybody need any details, pm me.
> Are we a friendly club? Yes we are. We have stored their trailer since their lease was up at no charge. Also allowed them access to remove stands after the lease was up. I even tried to find em another club to join after they showed up late. Two of em left owing me 85 bucks each. I've met many good people over the years while managing a hunt club.
> And then, there's been those others.



It's ashame that some grown men act like children. People like that wonder why no one really respects them. It seems like it is working out for the best by them leaving. Sounds like everyone will enjoy the hunting season alot more without them.


----------



## Son

Beautiful morning, in the 70's and everything is turning green again since we've had a couple rains. Lake's back up and I hear an airboat coming. May need to run up to camp today, Jim says there's a breaker that keeps tripping. Knocks his air off, and that ain't good later in the day.


----------



## Swamprat

Lots of thunder and lightning over me now but hardly any rain....hate these kind of storms. They are the ones that start brush fires.

Might be a little cooler next week, go figure since Monday is the first day of summer. Could have fooled me, thought I was living in Death Valley the last few weeks.

Smoked 3 slabs of baby backs for my Fathers Day meal, throw in some squash casserole and au gratin taters plus a nice cold fruit salad and it was a jam up supper.


----------



## dawg4028

Went to the lake this past Friday night and took some guys from my Sunday School class.  Took them noodlin' and had pretty good luck.  Biggest one was pushin' 20 lbs.  I tried to attach pics.


----------



## Nicodemus

Happy Fathers Day to you fellers.


----------



## Son

It's been a good day. Thanks Nic, and back to ya...and to all of ya'll Fathers, Hope you had a great day.
It's always a good day when my three kids remember me and they don't need something...lol


----------



## sowega hunter

what is the law on noodling in Seminole?


----------



## Son

Don't know about the noodling law, but I've past those years of sticking my hands where I can't see. Hook and line works good enough for me.


----------



## sowega hunter

I was refering to jug fishing. I ain't sticking my hands where I can't see either.


----------



## Havana Dude

Finally got a good rain yesterday evening.


----------



## Son

I call that jugging, see em doing it all the time on the Flint River end of Lake Seminole. They put the floating things out near the big cypress and pick em up when they get down towards Sealys. the rain missed us yesterday. We got some lightening though.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Finally got a good rain yesterday evening.



X2. Finally.


----------



## Havana Dude

And another shower about an hour ago. Came in for a sammich, need to get back outside. Cleaning up my shop/shed/barn.


----------



## dawg4028

My understanding is that your supposed to stay with your noodles cause they are not anchored.  I know a lot of people leave them out over night.  I stay with mine and take them in when I go.  I'd rather not hunt them all day the next day plus I don't want to lose any.  Jugging is illegal in Florida, I do know that.


----------



## Son

i gotcha now, noodles are those tube looking things that stand up when a fish gets on em.
Shucks, we jugged for years in Fl.  But that was before all the regulations, rules and high taxes. Remember, Florida used to be country folks. Too many have moved in that are not country, and they changed things to be just like it was back home. I used to tell em to go home...lol


----------



## dawg4028

Looks like I'll be hunting some in Miller and Early County.  I know back home (Upson) the third week in November was always the best.  I'm guessing it will be later down here.  Any opinions on the time of the rut in Miller(South) and Early.  Thanks!


----------



## Son

Our rut has been hard to judge, seems to be sporatic the last few years. But I see the best hunting from Thanksgiving til the end. Last week is usually a bummer with very little sightings. Then after the season closes, all heck breaks loose and they go to rutting again. Even better than they did in Dec. Got my best buck on the 28th of Dec last year, but he was just slipping around in a swamp. Trail cameras show that after the season closed the last two years. Bucks started showing up with broken racks. Just shows that's when they're really fighting and chasing.
Most deer seen in one day was, the opening day of muzzleloader season. I saw 28 that day.
Bottom line is, you gotta be out there when you have a chance, cause you never know when ol Gunther will show up with his boney head.


----------



## talisman

hunting is all about being in the right place at the right time and also a little luck.


----------



## stealthman52

I agree,and little luck sure can't hurt


----------



## Son

And a good hunter can make all those things come together. 10 percent of hunters kill the majority of the big bucks.


----------



## talisman

son hope fully your through with the bad members for a few years to come. I know the other three that got in with me wont give you any trouble at all


----------



## kmckinnie

*Thanks!*



Son said:


> And a good hunter can make all those things come together. 10 percent of hunters kill the majority of the big bucks.



That was so nice of you to say that about me! LOL  K


----------



## Son

I can say this, It's always a pleasure to hunt with others who know how to hunt.They're also the type people who have respect for others. Staying in touch with other club members and coordinating locations with those in camp is always a good idea. I remember last season, two members came up for the last week, went out and put up two stands where they found good sign. There was no stands in the area, they had already ask. Two fellows came in, went out and took over those two locations without considering who was already setup there. End result, the first two didn't get to hunt their stands. There's no way a club can be organized when people don't talk to one another. The hunting always goes downhill when people go out midday and scout the areas where others are currently hunting. I for one, don't want to sit a stand period, not knowing somebody walked the block a couple hours before. I don't think they do either. I believe all those folks are gone now, should be a good season coming up. Any member needing help deciding where they should setup to hunt any block in our woods. I'm always glad to help, and know every trail, and every foot of the place. 24 years of learning the place can't be wrong.


----------



## kmckinnie

Ditto son!!!!!!! Wish ya luck with the club!!!!!!


----------



## Son

We're set for a good season, lets hope gas don't go to 7 bucks a gallon. That would keep me home a lot. Don't think I would like to take a 28 mile trip on a bike these days. If gas does go up, might have to move up there for the season.


----------



## talisman

communication is key to everything we do. I personally dont want to hunt right on top of someone and also definetly dont want people walking all over the woods during the day that definetly hurts the deer movement especially the big ones


----------



## stealthman52

I think that will probably happen at a lot of clubs,when others don't see anything,they get impatient,and go to walking around,with the hope of finding better sign,they don't think about other members may already be hunting in the area they are stinking up,better times to hunt a club may be when the lesser amount of members show up,maybe Son will weigh in on this.


----------



## Son

The majority of the big bucks I've taken were mid week hunting. And that was during weeks when there was nobody or very few up hunting. It's a proven fact, the more people activity, the less game you see. When there's maximum people activity, that's when I go hunt the real thick stuff. Our deer are very people smart, they deal with people all year. In the farm fields and around the scattered houses in the area. People activity may not run deer off the property, but it will make em hold tight until after dark. Nocturnal deer live to get mature. When they get like that, there's only two things that get em killed in the woods. Getting bumped from cover by someone or something, and the rut craze. Several years ago, there was a nice buck hanging out on our west end. He was nocturnal, but was seen by people bumping him out of a thick next to Mayhaw slough. He got killed on highway 39 by a vehicle, at night. I had him behind me in bow season one year, but couldn't get turned around for the shot. That same year, there was also a big heavy eight in that block. He was shot by a fellow on the farm on the south of us, west end. That was the talk for a spell. Don't worry though, there's plenty that's taken their place in the same area. I have my eye on one on the north end, and one mid south side. Both are ten or better. Best man gets em..   lol

Maybe I'll get some pictures of em growing this years racks.


----------



## talisman

nothing a little friendly hunting competion, Sometimes when people hunt a big buck together it greatly increases the odds of killing him


----------



## dawg4028

Son, your a great communicator.  I have never met you in person, though you have natural draw about you.  I don't see how anyone around you could help but learn form you.  Wisdom left in a bottle benefits no one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Son

Thanks, only passing on lifes experiences.


----------



## stealthman52

When Son says "Our deer are very people smart",he is telling it like it is.


----------



## Son

I've been associated with goats twice in my life. From the age of nine to eighteen. Again back in the 90's. I can tell you this, a deer is just as smart as a goat, and goats are smart. Goats learn the sound of your vehicles, voice and smell, so do deer. Example, when I managed a hunting farm, the deer learned my truck, the tractors, and even me. They would stand and watch me, my truck, tractors or would just continue what they were doing without concern. But let a strange vehicle come in, and they ran to hide. Same goes for the deer where I hunt. I've watched em stop what they were doing, and listen to vehicles, fourwheelers or people talking, then slip off into the thick. They hate fourwheelers and diesel trucks. You can bet they know what it means when they hear vehicles coming in before day, leaving before noon, coming back out around mid afternoon, and leaving after dark. I call it patterning the people, and they're good at it. I have a quiet truck and drive it through the place throughout the year. They don't pay me much attention. I always park at an intersection, then walk on to where my stand is. By doing that, I'm sure not to block any deer crossings, even some that may go by other people. I call the majority of the bucks I see by mouth, and usually hear em before I see em. Some bucks can be called in by snapping dead twigs. Lets see if you can figure that one out.


----------



## talisman

Im curious to learn more about your calling techniques Ive always wanted to get into calling deer in


----------



## Son

How and when to call depends on the time and location. Some days I can't make the right sounds, so I don't call, but will use other methods. Rattling like we see on TV videos don't work here very well, especially if several club members are, or have been doing it during the season. I've watched bucks find the person rattling, then slip off with the person never knowing a deer had come. Setup is the key there, can't let em get downwind of ya where you can't see em trying to get there. Best ploy to use in woods where others hunt is to pattern the people. When you get that figured out, then you can decide what the deer will probably be doing. They will change locations to get away from the activity. On our place the rule of thumb is. In the mornings you will see em going north. In the evenings they will be coming south. During the rut, they may be going anywhere. Why the North, South thing? Because our thickest woods are on the North side, 650 acres of it. Where is my favorite spot? Anywhere others are not hunting.


----------



## talisman

On my other lease thats exactly what i do is hunt people after several years of doing that i have been lucky to kill some good bucks


----------



## Son

Went up to the woods today to check on things. Gate was left wide open by those ex members. Thanks guys.
The ponds are dry as a bone, Farms have been irrigating, and that sucks all surface water out of the ditches and ponds. I didn't see water in any pond. Checked the camera. It's just on a tree at random, no feed or anything to attract game. Got a few does and some small bucks passing by. A coyote or two and look who is on candid camera.


----------



## Son

Here's some of the pictures out of 177 of em. Moultrie camera's been in use for couple months now, and the batteries read 80 %, not bad. Cleared the card and reset it. Might go up soon and put some feed off to both sides of it. I don't put feed in front of the camera. Gets too many squirrels, coons and old does picking their head up and down.

Here's Wiley






And some deer


----------



## dawg4028

Looking for food plot expertise.  We just got some property in Miller County.  A lot of agriculture!  Most of our property is woods with a 20 acre peanut field in the middle  There are mature pines on the east side with lots of room for food plots.  Peanuts are planted across the roads and we are bordered by a big cornfield on another side.  There is plenty of food but we will plant some never the less.  What do you guys think may compliment the peanuts and corn considering harvest timing etc.  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Son

Best summer plots I've had in this area were Iron/clay peas and sunflowers. Both feed the deer and are easy to grow if you get rain. If it's dry, you're wasting your money and time. Farm crops if plentiful, will feed your deer thru the summer. Fall plots, put in a mixture of wheat and oats. I use feed wheat and feed oats, it's cheaper. Lime, and fertilizer is the key if you get moisture. Put your lime out now for the fall plots. My planting is cost effective and will feed your deer well. Been planting like that for over 35 years. I really like sunflowers, the deer eat the leaves, and everytime they nip em, they put on more flowers. When done, birds and everything else eats the seeds. When they first come up, they'll look like cockleburs.


----------



## Son

Here's a tip for ya'll. Enjoy your youth while you have it. Back in the day, I could take a 140 pound doe by the ear and sit her up for a photo. Now it's all I can do to turn one over.
Best bowhunting trip ever was in Alabama back in the 80's. Five bucks and one doe in one week with a bow.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Here's a tip for ya'll. Enjoy your youth while you have it. Back in the day, I could take a 140 pound doe by the ear and sit her up for a photo. Now it's all I can do to turn one over.
> Best bowhunting trip ever was in Alabama back in the 80's. Five bucks and one doe in one week with a bow.



That was a great trip. Killing any deer with a bow is a challenge. I don't know how we use to bow hunt without a thermacell.


----------



## Son

Down on the Central Florida Gulf coast, I used to coat myself with heavy mineral oil to keep the sand gnats from eating me up. Go back to camp and I would look like somebody sprinkled me with black pepper. The oil drowns em, and the can't bite. Put it in your hair and everywhere that's exposed. No smell either. Dusted my boots and inside of my britches with medicated foot powder to keep the ticks and redbugs off. Worked, and the deer didn't mind it. Mosquitos, we used 6-12 and it would take the paint off anything you touched. Hot long sleeve clothes and a headnet helped. But, you're right. Don't know how I made it thru some of those hunts. I've seen mosquitos at our current club that are so bad, I wont hunt in em. When you stop the truck, open the door and the cab fills up, it's time to go home. If it ain't fun and enjoyable, I ain't doing it anymore. Can't even take a nap if the bugs are too bad.

Our last ol deer camp from a few years back. We had electricity, but no running water. Everybody like it anyway.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,like Son said,back when we were young,we just put up with it,skeeters,heat,ticks,snakes,heck i didn't care if it rained,it cooled me off.
Now at 55,I don't bowhunt,or hunt anymore if its over 50°,the colder the better,no sweating(stinking) the woods up


----------



## Swamprat

Son, we use to use sulphur powder for the chiggers and ticks. Use to use some of the DEET stuff but after I seen it take the paint off of the work truck door from my arm resting on it I gave that stuff up about 20 years ago.

Now it is long sleeve shirts and nothing else. Snake boots do a decent job of keeping the ground crawlers from latching on. 

I had one survey job for the State several years ago in Lake County...the seed ticks were horrendous. They would be clustered on the chain ferns and when you brushed by them you thought it was the pollen from the ferns on your pant legs until the spot expanded into a few hundred seed ticks. 

Our solution was to carry duct tape and rip off a piece and pat it against our pant legs and the ticks...you could get about a hundred or so after on one swipe. We had a few guys who got blood poisioning because they did not do what I suggested. They literally had dozens of seed ticks get burrowed in them without them knowing.


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Bear,like Son said,back when we were young,we just put up with it,skeeters,heat,ticks,snakes,heck i didn't care if it rained,it cooled me off.
> Now at 55,I don't bowhunt,or hunt anymore if its over 50°,the colder the better,no sweating(stinking) the woods up



I did to when I was young. I'm not what I consider old yet, but I am getting a little bit lazy when it comes to hunting in the heat. Also fishing for that matter.


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> Son, we use to use sulphur powder for the chiggers and ticks. Use to use some of the DEET stuff but after I seen it take the paint off of the work truck door from my arm resting on it I gave that stuff up about 20 years ago.
> 
> Now it is long sleeve shirts and nothing else. Snake boots do a decent job of keeping the ground crawlers from latching on.
> 
> I had one survey job for the State several years ago in Lake County...the seed ticks were horrendous. They would be clustered on the chain ferns and when you brushed by them you thought it was the pollen from the ferns on your pant legs until the spot expanded into a few hundred seed ticks.
> 
> Our solution was to carry duct tape and rip off a piece and pat it against our pant legs and the ticks...you could get about a hundred or so after on one swipe. We had a few guys who got blood poisioning because they did not do what I suggested. They literally had dozens of seed ticks get burrowed in them without them knowing.



I don't know how ya'll do it with all the bugs now days. I'm sure you and Talisman could tell us some stories.


----------



## Son

Shucks we used to eat sulpher powder mixed with honey for sand sores and other skin problems. Probably kept the bugs off too. Can't find sulpher in the stores anymore. Guess somebody found out it worked.
Dang, can't believe I made it this far in life without, headgear, seat belts, safety harness, snake boots, and the government regulating everything I do.

And some wonder why I'm not smiling. How you like my camo?


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> I don't know how ya'll do it with all the bugs now days. I'm sure you and Talisman could tell us some stories.



I guess after surveying for 25 years and being in the outdoors for close to 42 or so years you just learn what you can put up with.

Never minded skeeters biting me, hate the noise of a dozen or so buzzing around me.

The worst experience I ever had with skeeters was in Jasper County, SC after Hurricane Hugo blew thru...it pushed all the marsh mosquitos inland. Big jokers who had no mercy. For a year it was pure heck trying to evade those things. Not even sure how the deer survived.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep you can't find the sulphur powder any more....once in a great while you will find sulphur tablets for livestock but that is about it.

The stuff works if you stay dry.


----------



## Son

We've had a couple of those tropical storms bring in those big saltwater mosquitos, some are still around. The look like house flys with long legs. They can reach you thru a bug suit knit. When needed, I light my thermacell before leaving the truck. As it heats up, it keeps mosquitos from following you thru the woods. Means less when you get where your going. Then I sit it just outside the blind. Don't think it's good fer ya to breath that stuff. If you wait until you get where your going to light the thing, the skeeters will eat you up until it heats up.


----------



## stealthman52

That old world war II patern camo,thats what we wore in the 60's and 70's,it did the job.Son,was this pic of you with the four wheeler in bama,or ?
thats a nice buck


----------



## Son

That was in Bulloch Co. Alabama, on Norton Creek. He almost got around me. After calling him in, we were at a stalemate for almost an hour before he moved where I could get a shot. Now, I don't want anyone to get me wrong. Not telling anybody how they should hunt. Just relating as to what works for me. I've seen others with different methods who were also very sucessful. Find what works for ya, and stick with it. Kinda like bass fishing, I may have lots of lures in the tackle box, but you'll usually find me using one or two favorites because they work. Same with deer and turkey hunting. Keep it simple and it wont cost as much as it would if you try and keep up with our heroes on TV.


----------



## Havana Dude

I think I found a broken point in my garden today. Was digging up what was left of the taters and found it. I know zilch about em. I'll try and post a pic later. It looks like the edges have been worked, but IDK. If it is, thenwhat I have looks like what would be the middle third, with tip gone, and "bottom"half gone.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,Son can tell ya after you post that pic,I guarantee


----------



## Son

It was another hot one today. I spent some time on the jeep this morning. Then after the sun went down went out and finished putting the front hub assembley and brakes back together. Bled the brakes. Now it's ready for somebody to put the front tires back on. I'll wait on one of those young whipper snappers to come along. I wont be able to get out for another week or two after in the morning. Going for another chemical treatment on the old face for skin cancers. Ya'll grit your teeth for me, it burns, stings and sort of hurts a bit.


----------



## Swamprat

Good luck with your treatment Son.

Yep the heat has been creeping back the last few days, had some rain the last few evenings but after today you couldn't tell. I guess I am back on my watering the garden and plants routine for a few days at least.


----------



## dawg4028

Son, Best of luck with your treatment.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Son

Thanks ya'll, hope none of ya ever have to worry about this stuff.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm a fairskined person to son! Ifeel for you! One day I will have to do it! Good luck!


----------



## Son

Top of phone and power poles with creosote fumes got me, it couldn't have been the hunting and fishing. Never was a beach bumb.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Top of phone and power poles with creosote fumes got me, it couldn't have been the hunting and fishing. Never was a beach bumb.



I bet you chased a few bikinis out there in that sun when you were younger.lol Good luck today!


----------



## Son

Did they have bikinis when I was young?  On my way, be back later.

Here ya go, Bruce and I cleaning up the roads last year.


----------



## talisman

looks like summer is here it was 78 degrees at daylight


----------



## Son

Back home now, made it thru another chemical skin cancer treatment. Not as bad this time, as it was the first time.  Gotta stay in a dark room for at least two days. But I'll be out in the yard after dark, you can bet on it.  Couple fellows in town said, bream bedding in Seminole. Boy they know how to get a feller down.


----------



## talisman

Good deal


----------



## Bear10

Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## Son

Here's how life goes.
As a young adult you see your friends at the games, on the street, out fishing or hunting.
Middle age, you see your friends at the mall, building supply, Ace, restaurants and around town. Sometimes you will see em fishing or hunting.
Elderly age, you mostly see your friends in the Doctors office, in the grocery store, drug store or on a porch. And if you're still hunting and fishing, you notice everybodys faster than you. And most of your old friends are gone.
Yep, that's the way it goes. Bet I saw forty people I know at the Dr's office today. I had plenty of company, and most all of us wished we had been fishing.


----------



## talisman

thats a good explanation of how life turns. I use to would have had fished in this heat when i was young now i wanna just take a nap and relax until winter


----------



## Son

We've had good rains in our hunting woods yesterday and again today. In fact, it's raining there now. Be a good time to check for fresh sign and put out a camera. But the rains came too late for the dewberries, they've already dried up. Hope it puts water back in some of the ponds.


----------



## Bear10

I wish it would rain at the house. I listen to the thunder almost every day, but I have only had one day of rain in about 3 weeks. My grass is burnt up.


----------



## Son

There's something about large lakes and rivers that seem to divert thunderstorms. Many times I watch thunderstorms on radar, heading right at lake Seminole. When approaching the lake, they split and go around or dry up until passing the area. I've watched the same thing with the Chattahoochee River. Could it be the draft of moisture going up into the clouds from the water? At anyrate, most thunderstorms either go around or pass me over without dropping any water. We got a good rain yesterday, so that cloud broke the rules.  Wish more would as I've had to water everyday or there would be no veggies or grass for that matter. Thank the Lord it rained yesterday, cause I couldn't get out to water.  Can't trust anybody else to look after my stuff. 

I'm staying inside looking at arrowheads.


----------



## stealthman52

I like that Hillsborough,where did you find that one?cowhouse slough?,harney flats?


----------



## Son

Belongs to a friend, somewhere in Florida.

The big Kirk comes from Pasco Co.

Here's more of his Hillsboroughs.


----------



## Son

I have a few


----------



## Swamprat

Son....as much as you hate being inside now is the best time to be doing so. It is wicked hot outside.

Worked till about mid-day then came home and just finished putting on a new radiator hose and sepentine belt on the truck. The hose was hissing when I got to work, popped the hood and noticed it had a small pinhole, can't complain it is a 13 year old hose. While I was changing the hose noticed the sepentine belt was splitting in two, luckily I keep a spare in the toolbox in case it breaks. Can't complain about the belt either, it is the second one I have put on in 13 years.

Threw the old one back in the truck box for an emergency but gotta remember to get a new one. Suprised the new one was not dry rotted from being in the box for the last 5-6 years but it was as good as new.

Did the repairs in the shade but looked like I had just gone swimming from all the sweat on me.


----------



## Son

SR, your account of the day reminds me of a story. Several years ago, at our old hunting camp around on the other side of where we hunt now. I was sitting on the porch with Mike Harrell (the friend who recently passed on) At the time I was driving a 4 x 4 D-50 Dodge. Mike ask me if I ever changed oil in it? And I said there shouldnt have been anything with the oil that came in it. Then mike ask if it ever needed oil, and I said yes. He then ask what do you do then and I said add oil. I left it there. As I drove off, he told the other guys. "See that, runs like a sewing machine, I change the oil in my dodge ever 3K miles and it's stays broke down". I never told him any different. But to be honest, That old D-50 had over 300 K miles on it, and I changed the oil at least three times.


----------



## Swamprat

Whew...we just thru a doozy of a storm. Lightning, hail, sideways rain and straightline winds probably around 60 plus mph.

It has probably dumped 2 inches of rain in 30 minutes. It is letting up and I looked out the door and I got quite a few branches to pick up from the pecan and oak trees.

At one time the wind got so bad I thought a tornado was coming thru....stuff was just swirling around.


----------



## Son

We recently had a shower, not much to it. But it looks like another might be on the way. At least I don't need to water anything.
Still inside in the dark. Can't wait to get back outside when it gets dark. Couple days I can go out with some of this thirty dollar sunscreen on. Boy do I look good, if I look in the mirrow withou my glasses on. lol

Well, I've come back to tell ya'll, no more rain showed, just thunder.


----------



## stealthman52

No rain down South,I just got done spraying my citrus trees,had to wait till sun went down,so I don't burn my leaves,I seen lightning in the South,but only one or two small showers down around Keysville.
Real nice Hillsboroughs,if I can remember I will take a pic of mine and email it to you


----------



## Havana Dude

Spent the entire day with my butt parked in waist deep water on the Appalachicola river. Had storms to the west, NW, and southeast, but never on top of us. Ate at the choke and puke in Bristol, then upon leaving, one of the guys in our group, his boat trailer had a bearing go bad. Luckily, one of the others happened to have a spare set of bearings, but my boy had to run down one of the others in the group 15 miles ahead to get his grease gun. Not been home long, fed critters showered and got on here.


----------



## Son

After dark last night, I put the wheels back on the jeep and drove it around the neighborhood. Glad to get finished with that, now I have a spare vehicle. Hot already, and I'm back in the dark til tomorrow.


----------



## stealthman52

you being in the dark,you should of put Bruce on daytime recon trips to lease


----------



## Son

You know as well as i, can't do anything with Bruce. He's in a world of his own chain smoking and staying on a computer. It's boring having to stay inside. Nothing to do except, clean house, computer, eat, watch TV, eat again, back on the puter and listen to the phone ring as idiots call all day trying to sell stuff. I've watched the depressing news some. Nothing's changed there, it's like a bad soap opera ongoing.
They say there could be up to 18 million illigal immigrants in our country. That did it, I changed the channel. Could rain again today, calling for 40 percent, thunder showers. I can get out tomorrow, but it wont be in the middle of the day. Saw a bobcat in the backyard couple days ago, he was after the squirrels. G-20 Summit, nothing but a photo op and waste of money.
For a weekend, there's been almost no boat traffic coming by the house. This is the least activity I've seen on Lake Seminole in a long time. The water is back up to normal or slightly above. It's rained two evening in a row, grass has jumped four inches.


----------



## jheaney

Son, You know I usually dont use this. what did they do to the camp. call me jeff


----------



## Swamprat

Fixing to get another storm....winds have cooled the temps down a little. Hope it ain't as bad as yesterdays thunder boomer.

Well another 4 days of work and sweltering heat then 5 days of vacation in the sweltering heat. Headed down to Tarpon Springs area, Innisbrook to be exact. Love them Greek pastry shops in Tarpon Springs, nothing like the fresh out of the oven real thing. 

Gonna be there 4 days, the 5th day I will be at the lease moving a stand or two and doing some mowing. Lease is dry as a bone so it is the perfect time to mow between the pines and the bottoms.


----------



## Son

Tarpon Springs,,  been awhile since I've been there. The sponge divers of Fl.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Tarpon Springs,,  been awhile since I've been there. The sponge divers of Fl.



Yep....course I think they have had the same sponges on display for the last 10 years. Not sure how much harvesting they do nowadays, there is a market for natural sea sponge but I don't think the market is beating down the doors.

I just like the area cause in the morning you can go to the pastry shops and get a truck driver breakfast for next to nothing and the coffee they serve is world class. Kinda of a different world in that area and all of the locals/shopkeepers are pretty dang good folk. Some of the them Greek waitresses/women are pretty hot but don't tell my wife.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,my uncle had a grocery store back in the 70's there,in fact I worked there for him a while,till I decided to take up surveying after quiting college,met my first wife there,her mom owned a trailer park on the anclote river,its all changed now,just like anywhere else.
Son,thats a fine pic of you with that bird,looks like you put it on self timer and took it,maybe?
Going up to Dodge Co,Ga July 10th,check out a place a friend of mine hunts,probably end up hunting there with him,no lease fees,just got to buy a license,won't have enough PTO accured for a week off,but he usually only makes three to four day trips


----------



## Son

My bird picture was taken when I walked in front of a trail camera. Worked pretty good, I'll have to remember that. There's so many people putting out cameras these days, I'm going around the woods smiling, just in case my picture is taken.
Dogone rain missed us today, went just to the north of Lake Seminole. I had to go out after dark and water everything.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> There's something about large lakes and rivers that seem to divert thunderstorms. Many times I watch thunderstorms on radar, heading right at lake Seminole. When approaching the lake, they split and go around or dry up until passing the area. I've watched the same thing with the Chattahoochee River. Could it be the draft of moisture going up into the clouds from the water? At anyrate, most thunderstorms either go around or pass me over without dropping any water. We got a good rain yesterday, so that cloud broke the rules.  Wish more would as I've had to water everyday or there would be no veggies or grass for that matter. Thank the Lord it rained yesterday, cause I couldn't get out to water.  Can't trust anybody else to look after my stuff.
> 
> I'm staying inside looking at arrowheads.



It's funny that you say that because I have a river just west of me and a decent size lake east of me. You might be on to something.


----------



## talisman

Monday Monday and no rain at my house all weekend so hopefully will get some this week


----------



## Son

Radar looks promising, but it's fooled me before. Hot outside and humid. It's so hot, don't even see the little birds coming to my feeder.

If I have any members who are good at plumbing. I've left a good commode in the hallway at the camp. Want to change out the old commode on the North end. Wax seal is there too.
Any electricians in the group. We have the wire to run a leg from the existing 200 amp box, to the north end of the large camp trailer to install another box full of breakers. To give more circuits and avoid tripping this coming season. The second box in in the back on an old trailer pole.


----------



## Bear10

According to the radar, I am finally getting some much needed rain at the house.


----------



## stealthman52

Radar showing rain all around Son up at Lake Semi-hole too


----------



## Son

Just checked, it went around the east side of us again. The lake did it again. Still hoping, there's more forming.

OK, ive come back to edit. The next popup thunderstorm skipped over me, then rained  hard north of me all the way to Donalsonville and on. I'm a firm believer Lake Seminole causes this weird behavior.
Looking at radar now at 6:25, there doesn't look like much chance I will get a rain today.


----------



## stealthman52

we got a good rain last nite,then today,went over to brother in laws for a birthday,his place is about 5 miles from us,rained for several hours good,we leave get back home near Hills/Polk line and not a drop fell.


----------



## talisman

I got about a 1/2 inch but thats better than nothing hopefully more today


----------



## Son

We just got a good rain, and now it's down to a drizzle. Heading north. This cloud forgot to skip over me.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> We just got a good rain, and now it's down to a drizzle. Heading north. This cloud forgot to skip over me.



The rain didn't know you were home today. Has anyone at the camp given a rain report lately?


----------



## Son

Havn't heard from camp, but radar showed good rains going thru there. Just looked at radar, and it shows the rain has just moved out of the camp area.


----------



## Swamprat

Had a decent rain around 11 or so this morning and getting another shower now. Least the clouds are keeping it a little cooler the last few days.


----------



## Havana Dude

Picked hot peppers this evening. 9 plants, picked 610 hot peppers, and 28 bells from 6 plants.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Picked hot peppers this evening. 9 plants, picked 610 hot peppers, and 28 bells from 6 plants.



Dang HD, the illegal folks are jealous of your picking abilities.

Sounds like you got some batches of hot sauce forthcoming. I picked several bells yeserday, probably have a few more ready tomorrow.


----------



## Son

I was suppose to pick hot peppers today, bushes are loaded with two kinds. Didn't get around to it. Had a pvc pipe burst out at the well. So, I was a plumber today. No telling what I will be tomorrow, somethings always breaking down. It didnt rain at camp today, so radar lied. Jim will probably mow the camp grounds tomorrow.


----------



## Son

Grandkids, ain't they fun?


----------



## talisman

Theres seems to always be something to work on around the house


----------



## Son

Watched radar this morning and saw thunderstorms forming south of the Ga line. Just looked again and noticed Lake Seminole is again splitting those storms to miss the lake. Lake levels have dropped since yesterday. Guess the corp will have finished a drastic drawdown before the holiday weekend. Just in time for folks to get on the lake for fun. That seems backwards to me. Lakes full during weekdays, and low on weekends when the most people are wanting to use the lake. Makes me wonder if the corp has outdoors people in mind, or are we not considered? Oh well, at least we can see where the stumps are on weekends.


----------



## stealthman52

those are some good pics of you and grand daughter,friend came over last nite told me only will be me,him and one other on the  lease in dodge co,going up july 10th,be the first time for me
getting some on and off showers today


----------



## Son

Over the last couple years, I've had a couple land owners contact and ask if I would be interested in managing their hunting properties. If I were 20 years younger, that would be great and my cup of tea. I enjoyed the years I did manage a hunting, timber farm. Rocking chair age now, don't think I could keep up with it these days. Shucks, I'm not into hunting too far from the house these days. Kudo's to ya'll who still have the energy.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, I don't think the COE cares about the duck hunters, bass fishermen, or anyone else who uses the lake. Primary goal of keeping the channel free of grass was for barge traffic, and to my knowledge(could be wrong) not too many barges running through there no more. Funny how the ones who pay their salary, have the least say so.


----------



## Son

The last barge traffic I can remember seeing on the Chattahoochee was about ten years ago or longer.  Couldn't miss em, cause I lived on the river bank. Last couple years living there, saw no barges. So, what's the deal with the drastic water levels? Way up, way down, what the heck? I can tell you this, when the water is low. The sun makes hydrilla and other invasive weeds explode. Then when the water comes back up, the weeds can float high enough to continue getting sun. By summers end, there's areas of the lake where a boat can't go because of the dead weed soup laying on the surface. Across in front of the Mule Lot is one good example.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you might need to change to an airboat,you can probably guide duck hunters,might even get up on some grown frogs,if you go on a no wind nite,I used to love idling around giging a bag full,frog legs eat mi-t-good


----------



## Son

I've done my share of frog gigging, and eating em too. It's pouring up at hunt camp per Jim, and starting to rain pretty good here at the lake. Good cloud, knocked out dish network and now I'm hearing thunder. Boom. I've about given up everything except laying back low, fishing a bit and sitting in a comfortable blind during deer and turkey season. Managing somebodys property is work if it's done right.


----------



## Swamprat

COE has regs if the lake gets so high and more rain is forcast then they open the locks at Woodruff. Kinda funny during the winter you could be sitting in 8 foot of water on the so called bank on our side of the dam and that thing was pumping full tilt. 

It probably had 5000 gallons if not more a second coming out of the dam for several days.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I start work July 6th,in Winter Haven,won't have much PTO acured for hunting,just glad to find a yob,looks like my Ga hunting will be with two other friends in dodge co,ga,just what i been looking for a 3 man lease,going up July 10th to see it,the two friends have had it for 2 yrs now,and did not want to lose it,they call it the smokehouse.


----------



## Son

Hope that three man lease works out for ya. Also hope you find some bucks like we have hanging around on us right now. I'm expecting a great upcoming season. Love this rain, it's keeping things in good shape for growing big antlers and heavy deer.
Already noticed oaks heavy with little akerns...


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Hope that three man lease works out for ya. Also hope you find some bucks like we have hanging around on us right now. I'm expecting a great upcoming season. Love this rain, it's keeping things in good shape for growing big antlers and heavy deer.
> Already noticed oaks heavy with little akerns...



Sounds like the club is in for a good year. Maybe it will keep raining and keep the ponds full and the farmers happy. It should be a good time to find a arrow head or to with all this rain.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, all I can do is give it a try,my friend around the corner from me really likes it,says it has a lot of deer on it,seen a few pics,and they have taken some good bucks,cheapest way I can hunt Ga,I know that.Ga is really proud of the non res licenses,its not far from rape,lol


----------



## talisman

you are so right about the Ga license its ridiculious to make us buy a fishing license


----------



## Son

The price of license have gotten out of control, and there's several reasons for it.
Those who are in power positions that govern, keep wanting more money to keep their little world going, job security and the cost of operating those branches of government continue to escalate.
Bigger government takes more money.
And the problem has nothing to do with the people out in the field enforcing the law. Most of them are struggling to get by like the rest of us. I'm still disgrundled about Florida and Georgia abolishing the Senior Citizen reciprocal agreement. The way they reported it, the two states got into an argument about this and that. So, who did that affect?   Us, those of us who have contributed to em all our lives who are 65 or older. Shame on them, because we know. The arguement story was just a reason to gig us for the money. Another thing that whizzes me is the Saltwater fishing licenses. A poor person can't even go fishing in the oceon or gulf with having to have a license. People are their own worst enemy.


----------



## talisman

I hated that they took away the senior license also and i also with that they would let kids get a cheaper license from out of state


----------



## stealthman52

Only good thing that happened recently for Florida residents,is they repealed the shore license,but you still have to go get the free permit at tax collectors office.
Like Son said,does not affect the politicians,and Fl & Ga not reciprocating for seniors,thats a joke,almost as bad as bama,they reciprocate for fishing for seniors,but not for hunting,what kind of gimmick is that?


----------



## talisman

Is all about that Mighty Dollar


----------



## kmckinnie

I Take a young man hunting with me hes' in a chair! We put him in the stands to hunt! He got a doe last year! We have to buy his lN R Licenses' for him at full cost!


----------



## Son

And they did all that negative stuff right after I turned 65. Just call me "Lucky". I hope all those encumbents find out just how unhappy we are in November 2010. Wish we could vote on those who pass the game and fish rules too.
Never realized how political those positions were until I was recommended for a board position on SWFMD, back in the 1970's. A game commissioner recommended me to the Governor. They took a look at my record of defending sportsmen at their meetings, and deep sixed that paper. That's Navy talk for putting it in the trash. I do have a letter saying they looked me over...lol


----------



## Son

Talk about political. Back in the 70's. James H. and I put in for an archery hunt of Tick Island, Lake Woodruff in Florida. Didn't get it. Next year we put in again, but gave each one of us a title. We got drawn. Sitting in our boat eating lunch we met others who were hunting. They ask what we did for a living. When we said Telephone men, the ask how we got drawn. They were all politician connected. How about that, two poor ol telephone men mixing with royalty.   It goes on, the world round.


----------



## Son

On the positive side, Lake Seminole is back up to normal level. Come on Weekend...
Remember our troops, and celebrate the freedom of our country. The 4th of July was the beginning of that freedom and some consider it our countries birthday. Then there was the signing of the Constitution. Lets keep it going ya'll.


----------



## stealthman52

it helps too if you are a signal shooter,lol,Tick Island,went once,more ticks than deer,so they were right,they might pull water down so everybody can see them stumpys


----------



## Son

For the last week, rains were going north. Today, they came from the north. Just received a nice drizzle. Still drizzling...Don't have to water anything today.  Tomorrow, might go fishing. Put on my 30 dollar sun screen and can get out in the mornings and late evenings. Depends on how lazy I am in the morning.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey yall this is josh with his big doe


----------



## stealthman52

K, you taking him hunting probably means more to him than you and I will ever know,I know i would do the same family or not,if the person wanted to hunt,then by god take them,I enjoy hunting,its not a competition for me,I hope everbody is successful,the most important part is the hunt,not the kill.


----------



## kmckinnie

Steath, Hes' like family! We learn so much from him! I can't remember a time that he has ever complaned! He is a hunter!


----------



## Son

That's some good eating right there.
Ol Josh looks tickled with it. Can't say I blame him.
The states could cut the price or even give free licenses for people with disabilities. I'm all for it.


----------



## Swamprat

Talk about a way to start the holiday/vacation. My Son who is 22 and a senior at UF has been home for a few days and was driving over towards Niceville to see his girlfriend who also goes to UF and stay over there for a few days. 

Well on the way over on I-10 just past the main bridge for the Choctawhatchee River and on a relief bridge for the river a guy in front of him starts hydroplaning from the downpour and bounces of the retaining wall then spins around in the opposite direction. My son had nowhere to go due to the bridge railing and since it was wet the brakes were not much help so he plows into him doing about 60. Totaled his car and he is pretty sore from the seatbelt and the airbag going off. Luckily it was not worse than that. His hood was smashed up into the windshield. 

4 vehicles all together were involved, 3 were pretty much totaled but nobody was hurt. I raced over there from work when my wife called, it is about 25 miles from my office but I made it in about 20 minutes. Suprised I did not wreck in the rain. 

Anyway hopefully the weekend will get better for all of us.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, glad it was not worse than that for him and all involved.


----------



## kmckinnie

Beware this weekend! stay alert! S R I'm glad everything came out O K


----------



## talisman

Helping those people with a disability is a great pleasure. I have done that several times and it was a memory i will never forget


----------



## Son

Hydroplaning, not good, and even worse if the vehicle is on cruise control. The cruise control will keep the tires from regaining traction. Then brakes are not effective either. I slow down when it rains and try my best to stay away from other traffic, even it it means slowing down at times. Glad he came out of that alright.


----------



## talisman

Im glad he didnt get hurt driving is the rain is very dangerous.


----------



## stealthman52

Son says it best,slow down and try to remove yourself from others,there again,patience can be your vitrue,it took me a long time to figure it out,but its true


----------



## Son

Rain came from the NE today. Got the camp twice, but went on both sides of me here at the lake. Lake Seminole is up good, and noticed Cypress Ponding landing packed full of vehicles. It's going to be a busy weekend on the lake it looks like.


----------



## T-BONER

SON---HAPPY 4TH--ITS PACKED  UP HERE IN N.C. MTS.--IT WAS IN THE 50'S THIS MORNING---HIGH ABOUT 75 YEA!!!---NO SKEETERS---LEAVE THE DOORS OPEN-- DOUBLE YEA...T-BONER


----------



## stealthman52

I bet the metros are thick up in the mtns this weekend,we got a couple of them in my family,lol,they go up and do just like the cattle,walk around,eat,look,and do it all again the next day,but,I guess there has to be something for everbody.


----------



## Son

Same to ya T-Boner.   Have fun, I don't do well in crowds of people I don't know.
Celebrating our nations liberty. Make the best of it, cause it's looking kinda shakey these days.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,got a 1.5 inches rain yesterday,more probably today,was thinking about redfishin,but decided stay put,I bet that place will be crawling with peoples,may smokeoff some ribs in the cookshack smoker tommorrow,all I can tell ya is have a Happy 4th


----------



## talisman

Man i went out this morning to get on lawnmower and it was nice and cool even got a nice breeze. Im going to try and catch some redfish tommorrow stealthman first thing in the morning


----------



## stealthman52

Talis, my friend went today wading,I might have to go tommorrow,depending on how he does,I wouldn't dare take my Ranger Ghost,I bet parking lot looks like a walmart lot on weekends,good luck if go,and take some pics,always like to see fish pics


----------



## talisman

looks like it may be to windy up here tommorrow to go


----------



## Son

Happy Forth, remember we're celebrating the birth of our freedom. It's not just another useless holiday as some think.
The economy is so bad, the word is, no fireworks at the State Park this year. No money. We all know that park takes in loads of money, who's getting it?  Pork projects get their share I bet.
The lake is up nice, and boat traffic has begun to fly by the house. Never realized they made so many different types of boats. And the jetski's, waste of gas in my opinion.


----------



## Son

Now they say, there will be fireworks at the Seminole State Park, tonight. Somebody must have donated some money.

I'll watch em from our dock.


----------



## stealthman52

we got a light rain right now,jet ski's on semi-hole?,maybe metros riding em,usually people that like to keep moving,I rode one last year when the family all went to anna maria,her brother borrowed two very hi-performance new Kawasaki's,they will go,had it up to 60,but I can't see fishing off one,lol.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Happy Forth, remember we're celebrating the birth of our freedom. It's not just another useless holiday as some think.
> The economy is so bad, the word is, no fireworks at the State Park this year. No money. We all know that park takes in loads of money, who's getting it?  Pork projects get their share I bet.
> The lake is up nice, and boat traffic has begun to fly by the house. Never realized they made so many different types of boats. And the jetski's, waste of gas in my opinion.


I guess you don't want a jet ski for your birthday.lol


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Man i went out this morning to get on lawnmower and it was nice and cool even got a nice breeze. Im going to try and catch some redfish tommorrow stealthman first thing in the morning



I just got off the lawnmower and ran out of string on the weed eater before i was finished. I needed a break.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,if you ever need to replace your weedeater,check out Echo's new head,no more winding line on a spool,it uses 0.800 line pieces about 10 inches,I precut several pieces and carry them in my shirt pocket,usually don't have to replace them for one cut,unless I do my chain linky fence,it eats em up,I know HOMO DEPOT sells the heads for 25,I think they call it a PRO HEAD,my brother in law gave me his new ECHO with that head,and i never picked up my heavy craftsman again,brother in law pimps his lawn work out,living on the golf course,but as long as I am able,I will cut my own.
Now Son on a jet ski would be a site to see,lol


----------



## Son

40 HP outboard and a 17 foot bass tracker is enough for me. Now if they had a jetski with a livewell, I might reconsider.


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Bear,if you ever need to replace your weedeater,check out Echo's new head,no more winding line on a spool,it uses 0.800 line pieces about 10 inches,I precut several pieces and carry them in my shirt pocket,usually don't have to replace them for one cut,unless I do my chain linky fence,it eats em up,I know HOMO DEPOT sells the heads for 25,I think they call it a PRO HEAD,my brother in law gave me his new ECHO with that head,and i never picked up my heavy craftsman again,brother in law pimps his lawn work out,living on the golf course,but as long as I am able,I will cut my own.
> Now Son on a jet ski would be a site to see,lol



That sounds like the ticket. I hate having to stop and rewind the whole spool. I will keep that in mind. Mabey HD will put them on sale at the end of the summer. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Son

I hear fireworks at Sealys point. Went out to the dock, came right back in. Mosquitos.
was beginning to think the park wasn't doing fireworks this year. But they got started about 20 minutes ago. Latest I've ever seen em start.

Can't see em from the house, but we're getting all the sounds.


----------



## talisman

thanks to all those peole who are serving our country and also to those who served in the past


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,once you try that ProHead on the ECHO,you will never wind line again,its just too easy to stick those 10" pieces in the holes on the head and cut/
Talisman,I am glad to see your post,we all need to give thanks for all serving and who has served


----------



## talisman

Cant be thankful enough for those who are protecting our country. Those echo weedeaters are good but its hard to beat a Stihl


----------



## Son

Been watching the "Military Channel"  "The Forth of July Merithon". Where's our George Washington today? We certainly need one.

Hope everyone is having a great holiday.


----------



## stealthman52

Looks like its clear up your way, we have rain today,3 days straight now,built me a bat house,will put it up when it quits raining,used to have a few hanging out on my security light,I like having them skeeter eaters around


----------



## Nicodemus

Gentlemen, Happy Independence day to all of you.


----------



## Son

Same to ya Nic.

Shocking, but there's almost no traffic coming by my dock today. Guess everybody over did it yesterday, or maybe they're still sleeping in. Overcast, tough to look for fish beds when it's like this.


----------



## stealthman52

Its rained all day here,still raining right now,and we got blasters,shooting them fireworks


----------



## Son

Dark, no rain today, and the fireworks have already started again. Hope they run out of firecrackers before I go to bed.
watered the garden, flowers and fruit trees. Picked tomatos, blueberries then checked the watermelons and eggplants. Looking good. I believe in planting stuff to eat. My hedges are blueberry, cherry, pomgranite bushes and my edging is strawberries. Trimmed the muskadines to keep em from trailing the dirt, it will also make em set grapes for a second time. I will have grapes through October. Last year they lasted until November.


----------



## Son

Thread's going sorta slow today. Lets look at some old hunting pictures. Warning, I may look much younger...
Alabama buck, best rack ever at 148 3/8th total. 200 pounds, taken with a Remington 742, 30-06.


----------



## Son

Ol Bruce and I, I usually gave him the best pick of the stands. My buck was shot from the ground at about 6 yards. He walked right up to me.

On the right is a good friend, Bill (gamewarden) working on food plots.


----------



## Son

We used to do a lot of bowhunting, and that was back when we didn't have as many deer as today.  Bowhunting was my favorite sport back then.
The buck in the front walked right under me. Dropped him on the spot with an arrow thru the spine.


----------



## Son

1982 was a great year. Never got a shot at a big one, but took five bucks and one doe in a week of hunting. Alabama.


----------



## talisman

cool pics


----------



## stealthman52

Son, nice pics,always like to see em,make me remember when i was a director for FBC,and you were the President,I was taking three deer a season back then with my bow,my best bow kill was an 8pt from Citrus,100 yds East of highway 491,200 yds South of trail 14,Dan Perez hung on his scrape for 12 sits,finally gave him up,I came in there 3 days later,setup at 1pm,did not see a deer till 5pm,then woods came alive,had ten does under and around me,when finally the 8pt started grunting from a distance,came in grunting,was walking to his scrape and was within 10 feet of it when i put a rocky mountain 3 blade through both lungs,does exploded,he turned,ran about 50 yds fell over dead ,within my sight, on my scooterfurough trail out,with all them citrus hunters,no one ever found that scrape,it was too close to that main trail,but hard to see,till you were right on it.I took that buck by and showed him to James, before i went to check station,told him my arrow is still in the ground,where he was standing,got it the next morning.I will say this,when you are hunting alone,it can be heck to get one out of the woods,but somehow i manage.


----------



## Son

Old memories were easy to make during our youth, they're much harder now days.
Here's one of the 7 piebalds I've taken over the years.


----------



## Son

ya'll ever seen a big mineral lick? This one was in Macon Co. Al, and they used it. We took our antler spreads from and average of 15 inches to over 20 in three years.
What's in it. Polyfoss, trace minerals and calcium.  Polyfoss is phophorus. Nobody in the club ever hunted anywhere near it.


----------



## stealthman52

wow,I would say they had used that for many a year


----------



## Son

Every had to sit on your buck to get him out? See his hind legs sticking past the headlight.
What you see in the lower righthand corner is a hunt camp we had burned down by a member we had to get rid of.  No, he didn't get away with it.


----------



## Son

We've seen some really good hunting years.  Alabama


----------



## kmckinnie

Son, you have some fine memories in those albums!


----------



## Son

I'm not about to bore ya'll with all of em. I have several albums. Some are gun hunting, and one is all bowhunting. Looking thru em brings back many a hunt, and the folks that went with em. Thought it would break up the manotony of talking about the weather.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> ya'll ever seen a big mineral lick? This one was in Macon Co. Al, and they used it. We took our antler spreads from and average of 15 inches to over 20 in three years.
> What's in it. Polyfoss, trace minerals and calcium.  Polyfoss is phophorus. Nobody in the club ever hunted anywhere near it.



Do ya'll use any mineral licks on your current club? If it makes the antlers grow that much, it seems like it would be worth it.


----------



## Son

No, we havn't done a lick in Ga. With all the farming around us, it's probably not needed. Our mature bucks average somewhere between 17 and 18 inches. And we have some that go over 20. I think those genetics are pretty much the norm from here all the way up to Fort Benning Ga. Now if the farming moved out like it did in Macon Co Al, a lick would be a worthy venture. As the picture shows, those Al deer really needed the minerals, and I bet they came from miles around. We improved the Al property so well, it got taken away from us. More money usually rules.


----------



## Son

Just to prove a point I've made about not needing camo to deer hunt.

Osceola Co. Fl., and that's my camo I have on.






Macon Co. Al., and yep, that's my camo


----------



## Son

Here again, poor mans camo, but it worked on this eight. Citrus Co. Fl.


----------



## kmckinnie

I don't think they made camo back then! LOL Looks like you did just fine!


----------



## Son

I must admit, I was worried on some of those old hunts, worried that rebel troops might happen by and spook the game.  lol

We had WWII camo that could be bought in the Army Surplus stores. We just didnt have the money to buy it.

Truth of the matter is, All that stuff on the market for hunting and fishing, catches more people than it does game.


----------



## stealthman52

I remember that old Ford truck, lol,and you are right,the camo gimmick today is about bagging the hunter,scentlok really should be called skentback,cause after the buy it,your pocket book will feel like its empty,lol.
Keep them pics coming,did my first day back on the job,hardest thing was driving to wintery haven,at least my new boss,president of the co. and the field supervisor both hunt and fish


----------



## kmckinnie

We didn't have the money either! But we were rich in many ways! I can remember as a kid, we had to watch the radio! LOL


----------



## Son

Stealth, you never went to St Vincent with us did ya?  On this hunt, I got the boar and a small buck in one afternoon.  that's Perry Jones, Me and Melvin Anderson. Port St Joe Florida.
Yep, back then James drove a dodge and I had the F250


----------



## stealthman52

I went one trip,with Hugh Knight,Joe Koval,Hugh got his first deer there,on the island,it was small,but a deer,Joe took a boar like that,but more Poland China looking,all I seen was Sambar bucks at 10 yds,and just about every time I sat in the treestand,they were closed back then,we camped on the far end had the local oyster mens take us out and pick us up.


----------



## Son

Remember Harold Finke? Here we are shooting out at the archery club on Dale Mabry in Tampa.

I think he's shooting a PSE and I'm shooting an old Jennings Model T


----------



## Son

Had to go to the camp this afternoon to check out a breaker problem. It's in one of the travel trailers. A double breaker by square D, 15 amp and 20 amp on one breaker. Must be a trailer special breaker. First one I've seen.
Checked the trail camera, only have does and coyote on the card. seen one doe, you've seen em all. lol
Hot, that's the word, and humid. The woods are still dry as popcorn. Remember all those open cut rows the timber guys left last season? Well, they've grown up thick, you can't see anything from the roads. This will make deer feel more secure and not as spooky during the upcoming season. I didn't look around the woods much. Noticed Jim has the camp mowed and looking good. Members who have weedeaters or small lawnmowers, it would be great if you bring em with you to  trim around your trailers. We don't want to get too close with the tractor.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,hows Harold F. doing,him and James used to hang pretty tight


----------



## Swamprat

That ol Bull creek photo brings back memories. Use to bow hunt there a bunch in the early-mid 80's. Shot a few hogs and does.

I remember that old rickety bridge crossing Deep Creek as we called it. Eventually somebody made a side trail to drive around the bridge and cross the creek.

Buddy of mine had some family property of about 10 acres or so on the main grade going in. We use to camp out there and hunt either BC or Three Lakes. Had lots of fun during the summer camping, scouting and raising heck in our 4wd's


----------



## Son

Ol Harold is still hanging on, He got a nice buck with his bow in Pasco Co. last year.
Bull Creek, seems like it was always too wet, and too many love bugs in Sept each year. I loved to hunt it though cause it was tough, rough and the kind of woods I grew up in. Wasn't a tree in camp big enough to hang a rabbit in. Most productive day there bowhunting. Shot a cottontail, softshell turtle and a buck. We ate good on that hunt. Shot the turtle when he stuck his head up in the pond in camp. Got him right behind the head. Don't think I could handle Bull Creek these days.


----------



## Son

OK, broke down and tackled the Sorry-10 again this morning. Idle oxygen sensor was carboned up. Cleaned it. Then decided to check out the radiator. This radiator is just a little over one year old. Took the hose off the top, removed the cap and ran water thru the radiator. Nobody would believe the junk that came out of my radiator. The pressure cap was clogged with some kind of gunk, cleaned it too. Cleaned out the plastic resevoir, it was full of junk too. That red expensive coolant GM suggest must be NO GOOD.  Put hoses back on, and ran til it said 190. Turned it off, and will flush the radiator and heater core again. I'll do that til it's clean water. Then what? Wonder if the green coolant will work? Anything but the Red stuff.


----------



## talisman

they say that red coolant is real bad on older vehicles its best to flush it out and just use the green stuff


----------



## Son

I'm a flushing it out. And going with the green stuff. 50/50, now I'm wondering about the yellow stuff Ford suggest. It's in our Exployer.
Got green in the jeep and it does OK.


----------



## talisman

my mom has a S-10 and we had radiator changed out and the radiator man said get the red stuff out of everything when you can he said it eats gaskets and deterioates radiators


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> OK, broke down and tackled the Sorry-10 again this morning. Idle oxygen sensor was carboned up. Cleaned it. Then decided to check out the radiator. This radiator is just a little over one year old. Took the hose off the top, removed the cap and ran water thru the radiator. Nobody would believe the junk that came out of my radiator. The pressure cap was clogged with some kind of gunk, cleaned it too. Cleaned out the plastic resevoir, it was full of junk too. That red expensive coolant GM suggest must be NO GOOD.  Put hoses back on, and ran til it said 190. Turned it off, and will flush the radiator and heater core again. I'll do that til it's clean water. Then what? Wonder if the green coolant will work? Anything but the Red stuff.



How much did that deer weigh?


----------



## Son

On camp scales, about 250, heaviest one yet for me in Ga. That water was 38 degrees that evening. I didn't know there was water out there until I went out to see him. Last years best buck. 11 points.
I can show you where he fell. Several members had been hunting that spot all season.  Dec 28th, 2009.


----------



## Son

I'll tell ya'll this, if you saw what came out of my radiator, you wouldn't use the red stuff either. Just flushed it again, will keep on til it's clear. Have I told ya, it's hot outside, even in the shade.


----------



## talisman

Just mowed the yard and you are right its way to hot outside to be doing much


----------



## Son

I have the boat tied up at the dock, but it's too hot to fish. Was thinking about trying the bass in Grassy Pond this afternoon. Maybe in the morning if I can get up in time. Plastic worms called "Sweet Potato Pie".


----------



## talisman

yeah the only time to fish now is right at dark or right after daylight.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Just mowed the yard and you are right its way to hot outside to be doing much



Did the same thing this afternoon. It's feels like I am in Ga. with all these NATS flying around. This is the first time I have really noticed them this year.


----------



## Swamprat

Was working outside of Havana today, the gnats were bad when you stopped for a moment. Yellow flies were calm for a change. 

About another mile and a quarter of line to cut out and stake along with 3 boundary corners and two section corners. Ain't to bad for cutting, fairly open for the most part but no breeze back in the woods. least we had some shade.

Son you are right about the Bull creek camping area, you had to claim the one lone pine pretty early. Good thing my buddy had a place off of Crabgrass that had plenty of trees. That place did get rough but it had a decent game population especially if you went to the East side and got up against the Kempfer Ranch.


----------



## Son

Still over 90 degrees out on the porch, knowing it's hotter outside. Scratch the afternoon fishing trip. I'll take the gnats over mosquitos anytime. I just finished watering everything for me and one of the neighbors. He's on vacation. While at it, I picked his tomatoes and bell peppers.   It's so hot the birds aren't moving around either. Nothing at the feeder all afternoon.  I hunted Bull Creek for a number of years, always like the east side of the back circle. I got a few bucks and some hogs back there. Also had a truck catch on fire while we were in about a foot of water. Just got out and splashed til the fire was out. Transmission fluid foamed and caught fire on the manifold. Went to Kissimmee and got em to change the fluid. Later had to have the C6 trans rebuilt as it burned the bands. Can't imagine how water got in the trans, we only had the water over the hood a few times. And you know how high off the ground an F250 with nine hundred sixteens is.  Used to bath in those waterholes in the roads, and the fish would nibble on your legs. We got in after running the small gators out.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep a few of those crossings got fairly deep....I had a 77 F-150 sitting on 37" Super Swampers and had water up to the hood a few times. Buddy of mine had a Chevy sitting on 36" Ground Hawgs and just about every time his starter would lock up due to the water. Bunch of times I had to tow him thru 2-3 foot of water up on high ground so we could beat on the starter with a hammer to get it fired back up. We could have done it where the truck sat but the idea of laying in 6 or so inches of water was not appealing even to us youngsters.


Some are thinking that 36 or 37" tires are no big deal but during the early 80's Super Swamper had just started to market a 39" tire and 38's were pretty much the norm for a big mud tire. Maybe during the mid eighties did you start seeing a 40" tire in my area. In the Orlando area at the time I was probably just one of maybe a dozen folks running Swampers, most were running military, Ground Hawgs, Monster Mudders, Buckshots or RVT's


I remember one time we were scouting in August and the road was muddy and in some spots had maybe a foot of water at the crossings. We had a downpour and within 30 minutes it went up to 4 feet at the cypress crossings. Place is so flat the water just pools at the bottoms.


----------



## Son

Been there, done that. Largest wheels and tires any of us ever ran was 14.35 by 17.5 wheels. With rims widdened.
That place caught many off guard when it went from inches to several feet deep in one day. Remember when the commercials sasid CJ-5's could go anywhere. Well, we pulled a couple of em out and the water was to their roof.


----------



## Son

Here's a subject I would like to share with fellow hunters. We all love to share the fruits of our hard work and good management we've put into our hunting woods. It's really the thing to do, and part of the enjoyment of our outdoor pursuit. On the down side, there's always some who see or hear of how good your hunting is, and they will do their best to undermine you. Take your lease from you by offering more money. Most of these type folks are also the type people who will shoot a place out, then look for another prime lease to take over. Several times over the last 24 years, I've been alerted about such offers, the last one was this year. Good news is, my lessors consider my club dependable, responsible, and great tenants., the kind of people they like on their land. They never tell me who offers, but lets me know and assures me we ain't going nowhere.  You know, that's amazing when ya consider the thousands of acres that's available this year. Timber companies are advertising thousands of acres, hundreds of leases that are vacant. Guess those who try and take leases away, don't go after those leases because nobodys bragged on em.  My message to anyone who will try and take anothers hunting away from em is this. Go find your own, do the work and earn good hunting. Boring subject, but one that needed addressing.


----------



## kmckinnie

*x 2*



Son said:


> Here's a subject I would like to share with fellow hunters. We all love to share the fruits of our hard work and good management we've put into our hunting woods. It's really the thing to do, and part of the enjoyment of our outdoor pursuit. On the down side, there's always some who see or hear of how good your hunting is, and they will do their best to undermine you. Take your lease from you by offering more money. Most of these type folks are also the type people who will shoot a place out, then look for another prime lease to take over. Several times over the last 24 years, I've been alerted about such offers, the last one was this year. Good news is, my lessors consider my club dependable, responsible, and great tenants., the kind of people they like on their land. They never tell me who offers, but lets me know and assures me we ain't going nowhere.  You know, that's amazing when ya consider the thousands of acres that's available this year. Timber companies are advertising thousands of acres, hundreds of leases that are vacant. Guess those who try and take leases away, don't go after those leases because nobodys bragged on em.  My message to anyone who will try and take anothers hunting away from em is this. Go find your own, do the work and earn good hunting. Boring subject, but one that needed addressing.



Some of these people can be in your lease with you! I always have hunters tell me they could kill a big buck IF they could hunt where I hunt! I tell them, I can kill a nice one where you hunt! It might not be the spot! Its hard work with the love of the woods! I would be a rich man if I got paid for my labor of love in the buck woods. Yes and I've seen leases taken then shot out! Thanks for addressing this subject!


----------



## Swamprat

Son I know what you are talking about. I was in a club that had about 12,000 acres that was mostly a dog club. They had around 2200 acres due to the roads and houses they did not run so it was still hunt. Basically it was me, my brother, and dad who hunted it with no problems. Never even saw another still hunter on it so having all that property for 3 folks was great.

One year a high school friend of mine asked if I knew of any leases, I said yep we got a few openings and if you want to still hunt we got plenty of room. He told me they were getting off of their old place for various reasons. I showed it to them and he and two other buddies joined. Keep in mind this was when we were in our mid 30's not some high schoolers

Little did I know after I vouched for them what a nightmare it became. They were shooting every buck they saw, riding around at night shooting deer, etc. Me and my family had always passed on the young bucks but for them it did not matter. The bad thing was that they would go during the week when no one was around but I would find signs of what was happening.

I told the club prez and he booted them before the season ended. Somehow thru back channels I found out where they had hunted for the last several seasons and it was the same story for 3 other clubs, one of the clubs it took about 4 years before they caught on. Sad that so called hunters act that way. Pretty much now I will not vouch for anybody unless I have actually hunted with them for several years or know of folks who have.


----------



## Son

Couple years back, Had some inside information, told me who the fellow was. Later the same guy tried to join our club. We didn't have room for him, if you know what i mean. And yes, sometimes it could be a person in the club. If they're a club member, better hope I don't find out.  It could also be some that have been let go too.
I hope some of those type are reading this, might just let em know we aren't too stupid after all. Managing a club for good hunting is chore enough without worrying about unsportsman like people.


----------



## Son

Usually we catch on to bad members in just one season. One group took two seasons, I think because they were behaving pretty much the first year. Booted em, and they roofing tacked the roads and camp yard.  Back in the 80's we had to put a fellow out of our club for unethical behavior, he burned the camphouse down. It cost him in the longrun though. Sorry to say, but yes, there's people like that that claim to be sportsmen. and no, I don't suspect any of my new members.


----------



## Swamprat

KMac....I think alot of the folks who post on the SW forum are of the same mindset. Put more into a club that what we get out of it. 

I am always out scouting, etc. Folks don't realize that you might actually discover that magic spot 50 yards way from a area you walked the week before. Plenty of times from just scouting in a area that had no buck sign and would cross at a different angle and find all kinds of sign within yards of where I had been.

Right now I could show you my lease and you would think there is no deer around....why, because they are all huddled around the woods along the ag fields. Come September/October you will see a 180 degree turn around. Most folks would be discouraged by not seeing sign right now, not me cause I know where the deer are hanging out and where they eventually head back to during hunting season


----------



## kmckinnie

Yea, I meant like a old mem, it came out wrong. Someone from the area is the case most of the time!


----------



## Son

SR, that's pretty much the way it is in our woods. Deer sign right now will be along the ag fields, not in the woods where they will be during season. It's a gradual shift though, during archery, they're still hanging to the fields, or not too far from em. Many are also off property hanging out in fields maybe a mile or more away. But after crops are harvested, look out, they all start showing up. Couple of us were discussing that today on the phone. I mentioned it might be a good idea to move my camera to the edge of one of the peanut fields. Got a lot of buck pictures there last year. Especially when turkeys were not looking into the lens.


----------



## kmckinnie

SR I know what you are talking about! I've killed 8 in 4 years all in a3hundred yard circle! They are not there til the season starts!








These came to the same spot! different years!


----------



## Swamprat

Son....That buck looks like a shooter in a few. Is it me or does the deer at your place seem to have shorter bodies. They kinda seem like they have piebald bodies but not the markings.

KMac...I like that buck on the left, doesn't look wide but I like those dark horns and tall tines. All 3 I would be proud of in a heartbeat. The one on the right looks full blown rut and he had some weight to him.


----------



## kmckinnie

I seen 3 bucks together in colquitt 27 no. just pass the peanut plant on the right. It was right across from the houses in the middle of the day feeding,1 looked like a hoss in the 150ish class. I would like to know how far they came from just to feed in that field! It was last year about August.


----------



## Son

SR, don't let those pictures fool ya. We have some of the longest deer I've seen anywhere. After the rut, they really look lanky.

Surely you're not talking about this short one? I'm probably standing about six feet with those boots on.


----------



## kmckinnie

Left to right weight  190, 185and 200ish They came out of the swamps. nocrops in this area unless you conceder apine crops!lol I've killed some in havana just as big if not bigger, never put them on a scale!


----------



## kmckinnie

Son, That a hoss no lanky to it!


----------



## Son

When this buck was taken the next year after this picture was taken, he weighed 228 pounds.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> SR, don't let those pictures fool ya. We have some of the longest deer I've seen anywhere. After the rut, they really look lanky.
> 
> Surely you're not talking about this short one? I'm probably standing about six feet with those boots on.



I know you kill some pretty good size body wise bucks but it seems on some of your pics the deer just look shorter than normal.


----------



## Son

Nice bucks there Kmck...


----------



## Swamprat

KMac....I have not worked a whole lot around Havana/Quincy area but the deer I have seen appear to be 20-30 pounds heavier than the bucks in my area of Washington/Jackson county. Very rare in my parts that you will see a 200 lb buck. For the most part they are in the 150-170 pound range.

I have killed 3 in Georgia that were over 200 and when you grabbed to drag you knew it.


----------



## kmckinnie

SR I think it because they are so fat from peanuts there legs look short!LOL


----------



## kmckinnie

We had farms here everywhere Til about the eightys then everything changed! Theres some still left.nurserys are plentyful here now!


----------



## Son

I can tell you what happens to the deer when farming leaves an area. It happened to us in Macon Co. Al in the 70's. When the farms quit, our deer went from over 200 down to an average of 125 to 135, the antlers also went way down. We hired a dozier to come in, fix roads and push ten good size food plots. With a management plan in place, we took em back over 200 with antler spreads over 20 inches in three years. We also had to take out a lot of does. Just as we got the place prime, White Oak Plantation took it away from us. Sedgefields Plantation who owned the property at that time didn't even give us notice or a chance to bid against em. The property was on both sides of Tanyard Creek in Macon Co. Alabama on county road 10. So it goes sometimes.


----------



## Son

From Macon Co Al, we went to Bulloch Co Al for a few years. Big deer there, but the antlers were not so good. In 86, I moved and started the club in Ga. My friends who were in the club at that time, came to Ga with me, there were ten of us total. The new members who we left the Bulloch Co Al club with, didn't last long on their own. Don't know the particulars, but heard they had problems. havn't we all heard about groups like that?


----------



## Bear10

kmckinnie said:


> Left to right weight  190, 185and 200ish They came out of the swamps. nocrops in this area unless you conceder apine crops!lol I've killed some in havana just as big if not bigger, never put them on a scale!



Gadsden county is known for being one of the top counties in FL. and not just deer, but all kinds of critters. Those are some fine bucks for any state.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

You do have to watch people now days. It's ashame people will back door you over a deer. Hopefully clubs can get good people in and weed the bad ones out quickly like you have done before. Those kind of people are the ones who make the camp unpleasant for others and can run good members off. I hope you and every other club for that matter have weeded the bad ones out and have only good times to come! Good luck this year to everyone.


----------



## Son

It's when a club becomes a tight nit group that bad members stick out. But if everyone does their own thing without inner club communication, bad members get free rein for a longer time. I believe we have a good group this year, but I will be keeping a close eye for anyone who may cause problems. Just something a club manager must do cause you never know. Sometimes bad members don't really show up until their second or third year. I've been doing this since 1975 and have seen all kinds of people. Pretty much teaches ya how they think and what to be looking out for. I was born on a monday, but it wasn't last monday.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Can't afford to GO on vacation*

So we are taking 4 days to just chill around here. Found us a pontoon boat, so yesterday went out in it. Going out today and tomorrow. Not much time to be on here, so see ya'll in the evenings!! Kinda cool acting like your on vacation when your home. I know several folks who do this year round though and that aint good, nothin ever gets done.


----------



## Son

I bass fished from 7:30 til 9 and didn't get a bite. Darn grass has taken over couple of my favorite spots. Checked two areas, same thing.  9:30, was sweating like a cook at a mullet supper. Came home and inside.


----------



## stealthman52

K,you gonna hunt up there with Son this year?He has some horses in there,but they are as smart as they come,make sure you use your good eye to spot em,lol


----------



## talisman

I gonna try and get one of them horses up there with Son


----------



## kmckinnie

stealth,
If i was not in a club and was looking to join one,Sons would be at the top of the list! I would be proud to harvest some hosses from that area! I would hope to give more than my fair share of the work to make ot happen! I own a tractor dragbox,harrows,bushhog! Trailer to haul it! My rifle is a bar 270 Never shot twice at a deer! Even with my bad eye!!!!!!!! LOL K


----------



## talisman

Mc Kinnie sounds like you have plenty of land to hunt


----------



## kmckinnie

Heres two more from the swamp! my wife killed the one on the left!


----------



## kmckinnie

talis I have 200 in havana in jamerson! 1200 in quitman and 12 behind the house that buts up to apiece noone has access to! Always looking for more1 LOL


----------



## talisman

I agree I have another lease about 20 minutes from Sons that is 2000 acres and then im also in sons. The 200 acres you have is it in fla we have a small community called Jamison


----------



## Son

Delima, One of my leases wants the personal signature of every member on a paper. Guess they havn't considered members can be scattered from ten buck two to ten buck 20.  We have members from Miami to NC.  Now how in the heck do they expect me to do that. By the time a paper could possibly be mailed around, the dues would be late. Only way I can figure to do it, is have every member sign a paper and mail it to me. Then the lessor will have a stack of papers. I have a week.  Headache coming on.


----------



## stealthman52

I know you can get r done Son,email them,call em
Son,if you can, send me an email,informing me of where that oxy gimmick is,might need to clean mine.
Going up to Ga in the early am,check out where I am gonna hunt


----------



## Son

You'll know if the Idle sensor is carboned up. When you stop at lights or signs, the motor runs rough or stops. It's located on the back of the carb thingy. Two screws hold it in. Don't drop the screws or you'll never find em. I repeat, Don't Drop the Screws.

First take the breather off the top of the carb, unplug all wires and remove the breather tube. Look inside the carb, in the back side looking inside you will see a hole back in there. That's where the idle sensor is working. I take the sensor out, clean it with WD40, then clean out the hole it goes in with cotton swabs with WD40. Reinstall everything, When you have the sensor out, don't pull the plunger out or push it in. Leave it where it is. Can't you tell I'm not a mechanic, Don't know what the correct names for any of that stuff, but I can fix it.  At the dealer it will cost over 100 bucks to have it cleaned. I've flushed the radiator four times, going to run it bit and flush it til it comes clean. Running cooler already.


----------



## kmckinnie

hey yall! Get-er-done-son ! You will think it out! Imet talis today at a bainbridge cheveron store! Small world! My wife went hog hunting, I'm cooking dinner on the grill at the camp! TTYL k


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Delima, One of my leases wants the personal signature of every member on a paper. QUOTE]
> 
> For 10 bucks a pop I will forge signatures all day to help you out.
> 
> One club I was in had the same dilema....most folks were hours or states away. The club prez just had different local folks signing the lease folks names. He called everybody to inform them and we were all cool with it. This was back before e-mail, faxes, etc.


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamp, Your a sneeky rat! Adaboy!


----------



## Son

Let me get my cackulator and figure out how much you're charging. lol
Already have two sigs, and the only one I can read is mine.
I already know I can get about five from guys that are nearby. 
Why do they have to make it so difficult. My original property only requires me to sign the lease. Yep, that's right, I'm the only one sticking my neck out there. It's the more northern property tract that wants everybodys sig. Duh, wonder if they ever thought about that one?
Have I ever told ya'll, I've been collecting arrowheads for over 55 years. Here's a picture of the oldest type that can be found in our country.
Clovis being the oldest. Also in this picture are Cowhouse Slough, Simpson and Tallahassee points. All are called Paleo points/blades.


----------



## Son

And, here's the finest Paleo I've found in all those years, when it comes to size, quality and type.

Suwannee Point, it's lefthand beveled, alternately






And the finest Simpson points I've found.


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Swamp, Your a sneeky rat! Adaboy!



Since he is a friend I will do it for free in exchange for a turkey hunt.

Nah, just saying if it gets to crunch time just call the members, tell them what is going on and start signing away. Kinda idiotic to give you a week to get this done. alot of folks are probably on vacation this week and won't see their mail for awhile.

Kmac...hope your wife gets a hog, if not at least you all are having fun. Wish I had a camp to go to, such is the life of hunting local with locals.


----------



## Son

Just a little something different. Some of these were found while deer hunting in SW Ga.   Hernando, Safety Harbor and Weedon Island points. It took years to fill this frame up. And still looking for more. These are Woodland period points, 400 BC to 400 AD.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son those are great finds, Congads! Thanks for showing!


----------



## Son

Free turkey hunt with a spear, no camo, no calls. Can't let an ol pro like you hunt without it being a challenge.
And, you have to hunt this gobbler if you can wake him up..  lol


----------



## Son

Thanks, some of my favorite are made of Tampa Bay miocene coral, like this Marion point 3400 
BC


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Thanks, some of my favorite are made of Tampa Bay miocene coral, like this Marion point 3400
> BC



That is a beautiful point right there....lots of folks on here probably wish we had 1% of your collection.

As far as the spear, that is fine I will just stick it down a muzzleloader with a hot charge, OK with no camo, green plaid works just as well and as far as the call I can do a pretty good fly down with a hat.


----------



## Son

Shucks, forgot about the flydown trick.


----------



## kmckinnie

SR,Son
I would like to video the spear coming out of the muzzel loader on the turkey hunt! lol


----------



## Bear10

kmckinnie said:


> SR,Son
> I would like to video the spear coming out of the muzzel loader on the turkey hunt! lol



If I were you I would stand way behind them with the camera when they pull the trigger.lol


----------



## Son

A friend and I were shooting muzzleloaders back in the 1960's and I saw him shoot his ramrod out of his. Almost knocked him down. Muzzleloaders were a new thing back then and we had just order ours thru the mail. FIE .45 cal if I remember right. Still have mine, it's an ol Kentucky longrifle type. We were talking, discussing target etc, and he mistakenly put the ramrod in the barrel instead of under it. He never did that again. By the way, he needed a new ramrod.
Here's a picture a a piebald buck from about four years ago, we havn't killed him yet. Maybe he's been taken off property. Not a good picture, it was taken with the first trail camera i had, a wildview.


----------



## Swamprat

I guess I will need to forge the signatures before I go muzzlespearloading....I might poke a eye out or something.

Son, within a five mile area of my house we have a few piebalds. My BIL got a decent 8 on a trail cam a few years ago, has not been seen since nor have heard it was killed. That would make big news in the hunting circles around here. Have seen a few piebald does, one I would see from time to time in the field behind the house. Also had a doe I would see on occasion down the road with solid white ears.

For some reason they are just around my house/vicinity. You don't hear of any others elsewhere in the County.


----------



## Son

Piebalds were becoming common on the hunting farm I used to manage on the Chattahoochee. Only a couple have been seen on our hunt lease and nobody's killed em that I know of. The large eight point piebald that I killed in Alabama too four years to get him after first seen. He aged out at about 7.5 years. They always have stocky short legged bodies. An overbite, sometimes bowed nose and can be deaf. On the farm i mentioned, I had a piebald doe that used to follow me around, I called her spot. Evidently somebody had taken her mother, and she adopted me.  She cost me a huge six point one time. She was hanging around my stand, spitting at me, and gave me away. I saw the buck coming, but he saw her and turned and went. Next hunter down got him. Huge is the word. Thanks Spot.


----------



## Son

I hear the thunder, see some clouds, looked at radar and there's some wicked storms south of Lake Seminole, headed towards Tallahassee. We need rain, hope some develope north of the Fl line, maybe I would get a shower.

I've seen some real "Turkeys" in my life, but this was the prettiest one.


----------



## Swamprat

yep, just got back from the lease and it started to cloud up with the wind coming in. could hear a few thunder boomers off to the North and South. At the house now and looks like a decent storm coming in to the S/SW of me. Need a little rain. 

did see 2 small bucks along the edge of the cotton field just outside the lease. they were feeding along on the weeds. both looked like they were sixes but hard to tell at 300 yards thru binocs and with all of the velvet.

fixing to go throw a backstrap on the smoker, forgot I had it since usually it gets eaten first. found it this morning as I was looking for something else in the big freezer. got it from a friend of mine who likes to hunt but his family isn't much into deer meat and he can only eat so much by himself. their loss my gain


----------



## Buck killers Wife

How do yall like this one! I think its neat!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I don't know if I showed yall this! If you seen it forgive me.


----------



## Son

Old does are dropping fawns, nice picture.
That's a good hand full of points, I see examples from Early Archaic to Missisippian periods there. Really like that Safety Harbor, Pinellas's and Hernandos.


----------



## Swamprat

BKW....a couple of great photos, thanks for sharing.

I have a idea....lets plan to have a cookout up at Son's camp. He won't mind. actually it is probably a central spot for most of us.

Just thinking we have several folks even one who hunts with Son but basically we are all about a hour give or take away. I even think Son has to travel close to 30-40 minutes just to get to his lease.

Pretty much a idea but I will contribute 18-24 bambi burgers as long as folks bring something else. There is a bunch of folks who post here regular...would be nice to put names with faces and have a good time. Would like to meet Kmac, Tali, Hdude, Bear10 and whoever wants to join.

So what does everybody think....Son, your opinion don't matter we will just invade the camp, you just show up. just kidding

Maybe early August.....


----------



## Son

It's hot in August.

We just had a good rain.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> It's hot in August.
> 
> We just had a good rain.



it is also hot in July and September...

A little bit of food, horn, and dog porn

first pic....the backstrap I smoked today

2nd...the 17 1/4 inside 6 from last year

third...our Australian Shephard, he got shaved down a few weeks ago. smart dog but looks better with all of his fur.

4th...a dog that actually found me at a lease about 6 years ago. She was dumped out. I first saw her and thought it was a piglet. Pulled up to her and she did nothing. I drove a mile and a 1/4 into the lease to scout. The dog somehow tracked my truck and she was waiting for me when I came out of the woods. I opened the door and said jump in and she did. Fiesty dog....ten pounds of furry that won't back down no matter how big the other animal is. She is my buddy.


----------



## Son

Now, that's a cooler dog.....

Nice six too.

Can't even smell the backstrap.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Can't even smell the backstrap.



Next time I will do one of them scratch and sniff pics...

It was good though....melted in your mouth. Can't really see in the photo but I had sliced it lengthwise and stuffed some bacon in it and added a few strips on top skewered with toothpics. My basting sauce covered up the bacon on top.


----------



## Son

When you added the bacon, it was taken off the health food list.


----------



## Swamprat

Bacon is a health food....never seen a dead person eating bacon. LOL

If I had my way I could eat 3 pounds of that stuff a day...course after two weeks I would be in a pine box.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, I had a little pup like that come up to the firehouse one day about a year and a half ago. His collar was in tight in his mouth like a bit would be on a horse. Got the collar off, and he was starving. Gave him a piece of chicken and he inhaled it. First mistake was caling the wife and daughter to see if they want ed to care for it until we found the owner. Little did I know we would wind up being the owners of said pup. He's probably 2 years old now, owns the house. He's a little Carrin terrier and the Good Lord only knows what else, but he's a pretty cool little dog. He's been a little sick this weekend, so I guess he gets to see the doc on Monday.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you sound you could be a dang good S10 mechanic
Seen several deer up at the lease,was locating with etrex the ladder stands in place,spraying the previous plots for planting in Aug or Sept


----------



## dawg4028

Went to the lake this week and had a blast.  Got my fish cleaning table done to.


----------



## stealthman52

dawg, looks like you got it made in da shade,lol


----------



## dawg4028

Wife thought I should put a roof on it.  I knew it would be in the sun, so rigged it where I could borrow her umbrella from her table when needed!


----------



## Swamprat

Now you just need some fish to break in the table. 

Got a nice little shower at the house, helped cool it off for sure. Me and my youngest daughter were coming back from town around 7:45 and stopped to glass several deer out in a peanut field. One appeared to be a buck but the rest were does and last years fawns.

Will be out of town for a few days down in Perry staking out a few miles of new power lines. Ought to go fairly quick.


----------



## Son

All ya need now is the fish.

Went to the hunt camp this afternoon to fix Jims electricity problem. It was a weak breaker tripping. Changed, and he looked happy when i left. Pulled the camera, no pictures since wednesday. Thinking about putting on the edge of a peanut field or soybeans. That's where the sign is. Noticed I was on empty, so didn't get the relocation of camera done. Made it to the gas sta and filled up. I probably had a gallon left in the tank.  I've had this Sorry 10 for almost ten years, I've learned how to fix most of it. The woods are bone dry, and farms are irrigating night and day. It's sucked all surface water out, nothing in the ditches or ponds right now. I'm dancing for rain tomorrow.  

Here's a small nine I got in Al some years back. Rattled him in.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> All ya need now is the fish.
> 
> Went to the hunt camp this afternoon to fix Jims electricity problem. It was a weak breaker tripping. Changed, and he looked happy when i left. Pulled the camera, no pictures since wednesday. Thinking about putting on the edge of a peanut field or soybeans. That's where the sign is. Noticed I was on empty, so didn't get the relocation of camera done. Made it to the gas sta and filled up. I probably had a gallon left in the tank.  I've had this Sorry 10 for almost ten years, I've learned how to fix most of it. The woods are bone dry, and farms are irrigating night and day. It's sucked all surface water out, nothing in the ditches or ponds right now. I'm dancing for rain tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a small nine I got in Al some years back. Rattled him in.


You need to film that rain dance so we can put it on You Tube and show people how to do it.lol


----------



## talisman

Son I rode through the hunting woods saturday on my way to my other lease. Your right its bone dry up there. Saw one doe on lease and a few turkeys thats all though.


----------



## Son

Mowed the yard this morning, Well, most of mine and the neighbors. Then here came about ten drops of rain, I had to get inside before it really cranked up. Like the old saying goes. "First drop, Lords fault, second drop, your fault, Can't work in the rain, lets go fishing".


----------



## Bear10

Radar shows that the hunting woods just got a small shower and has potential to get more.


----------



## Son

Good rain at camp, needed it. Believe camp got another one since I spoke with Jim. I like a rain now and then to wash out all the old tracks and put some water in the ditches and holes. Yesterday, saw turkey hen tracks with some poult tracks on road one. those little ones are already shedding some feathers.


----------



## stealthman52

you got that right Son,seen a bunch of little ones up there,it looks like it rained here at home today,1/2" inch in gauge,none in wintery haven


----------



## Son

For any of you who may have the skin cancer problems like I have. Here's the name of the latest sun screen out. Anthelios SX, it's going to cost ya about 30 bucks, but a little dab goes a long way. Noticed, it stays on all day, rain, shine or sweat. If you don't spread it good, and rub it in, you may look a little pale. When asked at the grocery store why my face was so white. I told em I had been to clown school. Just hadn't removed the makeup yet. Don't think they believed me, but I told em no different. 
Please take me serious about skin cancer. I've had two serious surgeries in the last year and a half. Both on the upper left side of my face. First surgery took over 4 hours. The last, a couple months ago too over 3 hours. Here's what it looks like when you change the first bandage. I believe this photo was about three days later. The entire side of my face, to behind my ear was black, blue, purple, yellow and brown. In this photo, it's cleared up a lot.
The indision was from the corner of the eye, almost to my ear.

The white area you see on my nose is the result of five weeks of radiation for a skin cancer when I was 27 years old.


----------



## Son

I've always worked outside, except when in the Navy. Hunted and fished all my life. Dermatologist says the most damage was probably done while up creosote poles in the hot Fl sun when working for GTE, The sun and those hot creosote fumes damaged my skin, even through my shirt. I was never a beach bum, or tanning nut. I'm sure fishing did it's share too. Always wore a hat, and that didn't stop it.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> I've always worked outside, except when in the Navy. Hunted and fished all my life. Dermatologist says the most damage was probably done while up creosote poles in the hot Fl sun when working for GTE, The sun and those hot creosote fumes damaged my skin, even through my shirt. I was never a beach bum, or tanning nut. I'm sure fishing did it's share too. Always wore a hat, and that didn't stop it.



They say most people who work or play outside alot will have some form of it. I wish I would have been smarter about it when I was younger, but that was when I knew it all. I told my wife that is why I don't like to do yard work. That excuse hasn't worked yet.lol Just remember it could always be worse.


----------



## Son

Back in the day when the most damage was done to my skin, it was thought a tan was healthy. Not anymore, there's warnings these days, and people better take heed. I've had basal and squamous cell so far. The squamous cell skin cancer has been the worse. I've had seven deep surgeries since 95. Head, chest, neck and one arm.
Dr. said, he'll never run out of business as long as people use tanning booths.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, maybe some will take notice,that don't look like any fun,lets hope you get to where you don't have to go to the meat cutters anymore


----------



## talisman

Sun cancer is not a good thing for sure. I try to keep sunscreen on b ut in my younger days i didnt pay much attention to the sun damage. Hope you get through yours ok Son


----------



## Bear10

It's cloudy and still hot! Can't wait for November.


----------



## Son

I can take the heat, it's the humitity I can't stand. Glasses fog up, can't get a good breath of air, gnats are too wet to fly etc..

Got on my white sunscreen, looks like I've been to clown school.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,have you chatted with Swamprat?,I was just told a surveyor for the company he works for was killed in a head on collision,lets hope it wasn't him.


----------



## talisman

Lets hope and pray he wasnt involved


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Son,have you chatted with Swamprat?,I was just told a surveyor for the company he works for was killed in a head on collision,lets hope it wasn't him.



Did you hear what county the accident was in? I think he said he was going to be working in Taylor county.


----------



## Son

Hope not, havn't heard anything.


----------



## stealthman52

just found out it the name it was a George Snyder,Scott probably knows him


----------



## Son

Sad either way.  Bless the family and everyone it touch's


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> just found out it the name it was a George Snyder,Scott probably knows him



Yep, he worked out of our office. I found out Sunday evening. Needless to say it has been a bummer of a week so far at work. He was a great guy and will be missed dearly.

Some of you in the Tally area might have seen it on TV or the newspaper. Happened Sunday on 267 South of Quincy just a few miles from his house. Freak accident, oncoming vehicle had a tire seperate, driver over corrected and smashed head on into George's vehicle, a passenger in the other vehicle was killed as well. Guess we never know when our time is up in this world.

Anyway back from Perry, was a scorcher the last few. No rain there. Just got home and we got a small shower happening now.


----------



## Son

We just had a serious thunderstorm, dropped lots of water. The lake is way down for some reason for those going fishing.
It was hot today, I should have listened to Al Gore when he was lying...lol
Friend up near the U.S. Canada border says, it the coldest summer they're experience that she can remember. Bet they don't have a garden with the highs in the 50's.

Back when I started bass fishing.


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> Yep, he worked out of our office. I found out Sunday evening. Needless to say it has been a bummer of a week so far at work. He was a great guy and will be missed dearly.
> 
> Some of you in the Tally area might have seen it on TV or the newspaper. Happened Sunday on 267 South of Quincy just a few miles from his house. Freak accident, oncoming vehicle had a tire seperate, driver over corrected and smashed head on into George's vehicle, a passenger in the other vehicle was killed as well. Guess we never know when our time is up in this world.
> 
> Anyway back from Perry, was a scorcher the last few. No rain there. Just got home and we got a small shower happening now.



Unfortunately, bad things happen to good people. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Havana Dude

The lady killed in the other car was a friend to the wife of my Vet buddy in Quincy, that I duck hunted some years ago with. Always sat behind her in church. Very sad, they said she was a just a very sweet lady. SR, sorry for the loss to your office staff as well. Boy, we never know do we?


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,a friend of mine was in Perry also,they were working on gas markers,I guess setting delineator markers,I told him to look for a SE truck,when I talked to him Monday nite,he said they were staying at the new Holiday Inn Express on South side of town.
Drive it safe and never take your eyes off oncoming vehicles on two laners,never know what they are doing,lets say a prayer for Mr.Snyder,sorry to hear about it


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Scott,a friend of mine was in Perry also,they were working on gas markers,I guess setting delineator markers,I told him to look for a SE truck,when I talked to him Monday nite,he said they were staying at the new Holiday Inn Express on South side of town.
> Drive it safe and never take your eyes off oncoming vehicles on two laners,never know what they are doing,lets say a prayer for Mr.Snyder,sorry to hear about it



We were staying at the Days Inn...there is a new gas transmission line coming thru and part of the electric transmission line we were staking has to do with the expansion of the natural gas pump/metering/transfer ? station. The gas line is going in along the same R/W for about 3/4 of a mile. 

Not sure if that is what they are working on but just South of Perry right outside of the city limits there is a big staging area where they are storing equipment/materials for the gas line project. They are bringing in truckload after truckload of drag line timbers for the swampy areas.

I know what you mean about the traffic...it even applies to the 4 lanes. On I-10 close to Chipley some guy in a pickup hydroplaned, crossed the grass median and smashed into a oncoming semi Monday evening. I think both were airlifted.

Thanks everybody for my co-workers prayers and HD tell your friend I am sorry for his loss of a friend as well.


----------



## talisman

sorry about guys loses. Swamp that gas line is coming from Texas i beleive.


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> sorry about guys loses. Swamp that gas line is coming from Texas i beleive.



Yep from what I have heard Texas down to Naples/Ft Meyers area. Big project. If you travel I-10 in Tally you can see some of the construction going on right now in some areas.

Seems like they are kinda jumping around for some reason, from what I have observed is that they are doing the populated areas first then will come back and connect up the rural stretches, at least that is what I have seen so far. Could be wrong but they are not starting at one end and continuing on. I am sure there is a bunch of companies doing certain sections or segments. At least the wages to the workers is helping the economy.


----------



## Son

Our country needs direction. BP got the cap on and our gov said don't shut it off until you study it more. Stalling is what they're doing. If the oil is shut off, they're worried they wont have a chance to get crap and trade.
In my area, the remodeling business is still on hold. People are not spending money on anything they don't have to right now. All I'm getting are repair calls on plumbing stuff. I hate plumbing.
Darn Sorry-10 ran hot again. Tomorrow morning, will pull the thermostat, bet it's cruded up too. I've talked to several people this week that's had the same problems with their GM vehicles. They all say, they've removed that orange/red stuff, and went back to green. That's what i'm going to do. After a new thermostat is installed. Flushing the engine out good first. I looked in the dictionary to see how to spell my new ocupation. "Mechanic"


----------



## dawg4028

We were heading home from the lake.  They appeared to have a truck block the road.  We had to turn around and go through Tallahassee.  It must have been the wreck on 267.  Sorry about all losses.  God Bless them all.


----------



## Swamprat

dawg4028 said:


> We were heading home from the lake.  They appeared to have a truck block the road.  We had to turn around and go through Tallahassee.  It must have been the wreck on 267.  Sorry about all losses.  God Bless them all.



Probably was....thanks for the thoughts.

Son, have you tried running the vehicle without a thermostat. We use to do it all the time with older trucks and it never harmed the motor. Seems like the aftermarket thermos you would buy would always hit the boiling point quicker and indicate your vehicle was running hotter but in actuality it wasn't. Try it for a day or two.


----------



## Son

I will try it tomorrow without a thermostat. Back in the old days, (some of ya can remember those) We ran without thermostats with only water in the cooling system. I used to spray silicone into the radiators, it would circulate and never had a rust problem. When we had a freeze coming, always drained the radiator. But I lived in S Fl then.


----------



## Swamprat

Makes you wonder how much of that red/orange junk might be crudded up in the water jackets of the motor. Even with flushing the radiator you could still have some of that clogging up inside and thus making it run hotter with resticted flow.

The only thing red that goes in my vehicles is tranny fluid.


----------



## Son

I know. When I took the cap off the radiator the other day, the cap was covered with a hard mudlike stuff that was hard to remove. The hoses going from the radiator to the engine was full of junk stuck to the inside of the hoses. The heater core, looked like bad syrup coming out of it. I'm hoping I can get most of it out of the motor. GM has claimed it's due to mixing other coolants, but I havn't done that. I've always bought their overpriced junk. I'll let ya know how the thermostat looks tomorrow. 

Here's ol Roy with the eight he got last season. Killed it from the guardshack blind at 6 and the main grade
I tried to get Roy to comb his hair before taking the picture, but he was to excited to listen.


----------



## talisman

he looks happy as can be and thats what hunting is all about


----------



## stealthman52

SR,Son,I know from experience you cannot pull out a thermostat on a Jeep Cherokee,dang computer does not know what to do then,S10 you may have that same problem,foul up the computer,sensors,etc.,let me know if it works


----------



## Son

I pulled the thermostat, ran it for over 30 minutes and had good circulation, but ran just a little rough, don't know if the therm is the problem though because it ran up to 210 and held there, same as with a thermostat. I going to run a heavy duty flush for a couple days, then flush and put in the green stuff.  You wouldn't believe what came out of the motor and heater core, hoses etc.. Looked like chunks of orange mud.
So, when I went to town, I drove Glorias Explorer.


----------



## stealthman52

You got me puzzled,but I know you won't quit till you solve it,get r done......
So fer my S10 is taking me to work and bringing me back,but mine might need some tuning,only getting about 16mpg


----------



## Swamprat

Got some pretty decent rain again today. Son, last I looked at the radar it looks like you were getting some up your way both at the house and lease.

Stealth...sounds like yours just needs a good tuneup but with all of this computerized garbage on vehicles it could have a bad sensor somewhere and causing it to use more fuel. Dang, I wish I had my 77 Ford back, simple to work on and you had a ton of room to work on it. Who knows, maybe I will dump the Dodge and go "old school " again.


----------



## Son

last year I had to change the o-2 sensor. There's two of those sensors, but the o-2 is the important one. Put in a pint of injector cleaner today too.  Yes, we got a huge rain here and at camp, and all inbetween.


----------



## Havana Dude

Major rain in Havana/ Tally. Tally had some major flooding, power lines down, 2 house fires, flooded vehicles. Screen was lit up for quite a while. Plan is for me and the fam to park our rears on a sand bar in the Appalach this Saturday. Rain won't bother us, but can do without the lightnin.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Major rain in Havana/ Tally. Tally had some major flooding, power lines down, 2 house fires, flooded vehicles. Screen was lit up for quite a while. Plan is for me and the fam to park our rears on a sand bar in the Appalach this Saturday. Rain won't bother us, but can do without the lightnin.



Dang HD, sounds like it was rocking over your way. Course in some of those hilly areas in town it don't take much for it to flood.

Sounds like a plan on the Apalach, you gonna park you rears and do some catfishing. Some of those bars if the water is right you can find some deep drops right there for the flatheads.


----------



## Son

That's what I want to get into, Flatheads. I've tried em a time or two, caught bass and gar. It's still sprinkling here. And it's dark as night. Really....


----------



## Havana Dude

Nothin like a drunk going the wrong way meeting a semi headed the right way. I guess the alcohol kept her alive.


----------



## Son

Oh no, that storm took our my driveway. Big old washout to be fixed. But I'm glad we got the rain.


----------



## Bear10

Lost power last night about 6:15pm and it came back on at 11:30pm. It was one heck of a storm.


----------



## stealthman52

put in a quart?,what brand was that,I have not seen it in quarts


----------



## Son

Where did you read quart?  Your eyes failing again?  lol


----------



## stealthman52

haha,you went back and did some editing


----------



## talisman

nothing like a pair of dollar store glasses to help with that reading


----------



## florida boy

Son ,
I take it south clay county got the rain yesterday also ?


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> nothing like a pair of dollar store glasses to help with that reading



Some do better with pictures so that is why Son posts so many.

Got another good shower this afternoon, we have probably got 4-6 inches of rain over the last 3 days.

Stealth don't worry I read quart yesterday also, thought to myself that is gonna either be one clean injection system or he will have fire shooting out the tailpipe.


----------



## Son

Aw, don't be backing him up. Neither of you can see. I went back and looked, It says pint. And I don't know how to fix a post. Not sure about Clay Co, but radar looked good for the area yesterday.

I don't post many pictures..


----------



## Son

Cape those good'uns out, you may decide to put em on the wall.


----------



## Swamprat

last year I had to change the o-2 sensor. There's two of those sensors, but the o-2 is the important one. Put in a pint (First it was a quart)of injector cleaner today too. Yes, we got a huge rain here and at camp, and all inbetween. 
__________________
Remember the "Fighting I"
USS INTREPID CVS-11 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Son; Today at 09:32 AM. 

Come on Son....we know when the gig is up. LOL Besides us surveyors stick together. LOL


----------



## Swamprat

Hey, the sun is out. gonna go a do a few chores outside. Back after a while. Or I might just go sit under this.....my jumbo crepe myrtle


----------



## Son

Ya'll been seeing things.. lol
That's a big crepe myrtle, would you call that a quart size?

I'll sit in here cause it's sprinkling


----------



## Swamprat

nah it's pint sized

My BIL stopped by...we discussed hunting, college football, Lebron James, the British Open, work, our deceased co-workers memorial service tomorrow all in a 1/2 hour.

In honor of our co-worker we went and ate at his favorite Wednesday BBQ joint on Wednesday.....all you can eat ribs. He would always wear shorts on Friday so some of us wore shorts today in his honor.

We all talked today at lunch how this was the longest week in our lives....it ain't bad when you know they are on vacation but when you know they are not ever coming back it makes it tough. His family was in all reality his co-workers, he does have a sister and his mom is still alive. His dad died last year and he has what he calls his daughter but is a step daughter but he loved her more than anything. She left her mom to live with him...she is 23 or so and goes to college. Everything got left to her, hopefully she will keep up with it.


----------



## Son

It's always sad when this sort of thing happens. Hope all turns out well for the family.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> It's always sad when this sort of thing happens. Hope all turns out well for the family.



Yep, me to.

Hey, do you still have your same cell phone number, I am delagated by a few others to talk to you about something.

If it changed PM me with your # and I will call and explain. If it is the same I will still call and explain.


----------



## Son

Pm sent.   Cell doesnt work well here at the lake. But you can catch me when I'm away from here. Going to town and to the camp tomorrow.


----------



## stealthman52

I just put in a pint of Seafoam in my S10,you reckon that stuff is any good?


----------



## Son

Who knows, I just take the word of the fellow in Autozone.

Darn pressure is down in my AC, it quit working good today. Sometimes the clutch wont drive the compressor. That's usually a sign the refrigerant is low. Can't imagine why, it's only ten years old.


----------



## stealthman52

well, at least you got 250 a/c, 2 windows down @ 55mph,being in the office most of day,heck i ride home with the windows down,some can,some can't,I know that a/c can ruin ya,if you stay in that environment all the time


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,I got out to field for a little yesterday,had to go verify a section corner,recovered a ccr corner,plat thats recorded,called for a cm,that never was a ccr filed on it


----------



## Son

Still have AC problem in the Sorry 10. It wont suck in the refrigerant. Mainly because the clutch wont engage and run the compressor. Guess there may be two pressure switches that may need to be strapped to get er to run and take in. That will be the next move, right after the engine cools down and outside temps drop a bit. Had a service call to town, plumbing, hot job, but got er done. I see dark clouds all around, come on rain and cool things off a bit.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Swampy,I got out to field for a little yesterday,had to go verify a section corner,recovered a ccr corner,plat thats recorded,called for a cm,that never was a ccr filed on it



Sounds like a good day, will be back over in Perry for a few days and then over to Mayo for a day. Man we cover some territory up here.

If we could get everybody to agree on what is the section corner we might have more filed CCR's in some areas around here but most folks don't want to stick their neck out. I also tell my boss just because it is filed does not always mean it is a good corner, you still have to prove it. 

Been raining off and on for a good part of the day, no big downpours just some good soaking rain.

Son, got your PM. Will get hold of you in the next few days.


----------



## Son

Talking about rain, we been getting a flood for some time now. It's running thru the yard, going straight to the lake.


----------



## stealthman52

Exacterly SR,a CCR is only edvidence that you used it,to make it a Validated corner,it takes a minimum two witnesses from the original notes,and then further verification with 1/2 measures in each direction,most will not dig for stump edvidence,unless its a dnr or similar type project,


----------



## Son

Just checked the boat to see if the auto bildge pump worked. Never know when one might get stuck and put the boat underwater. Told Gloria last week, to get it raining, I will either put the boat in the lake or wash the truck. Putting the boat out at the dock worked. It's been raining every day since.


----------



## stealthman52

you going after em in the am?,butch & yankee joe went to crooked lake today,they got 58 gills,said you see em on the bottom in 8 ft of water,must be clear,good luck if make a cast


----------



## Havana Dude

Got good rain in Bristol as I had my rear in the sand on the river. no fishing, just hangin with some co-workers. Rode a knee board for the first time in 20 years. Will likely need prying out of bed in the morning. My kids were amazed


----------



## stealthman52

HD,at my age,heck I would need knee pads,before attempting that,I would rather drag em,than be dragged now,lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Ahhh, no prying necessary, but tomorrow will be the test. Got a few spots aching but overall, not too bad. Stealth, I'm 44, and should I say not in greatest  shape Oh wait, round is a shape.


----------



## Son

Shucks, yesterday I ran a mile, built two permanent deer stands, went fishing, and I feel fine this morning. As I awakened this morning, i realized, it was a great dream. We had some good rain yesterday, here and at the camp.


----------



## talisman

well its monday monday. looks like a hot week ahead


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> Ahhh, no prying necessary, but tomorrow will be the test. Got a few spots aching but overall, not too bad. Stealth, I'm 44, and should I say not in greatest  shape Oh wait, round is a shape.



Ah yes, I got things hurting I did not even know I had. Holy Cow I'm sore!!!


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Ah yes, I got things hurting I did not even know I had. Holy Cow I'm sore!!!



Remember, it could always be worse.lol


----------



## Son

Another S-10 moment, or maybe I should say two hours. Headed up to the camp and got as far as Donalsonville. That's when the Sorry ten decided it didn't want to go. It will idle, but wont accelerate.  There I was beside the highway with one little shade tree. Took two hours to get Bruce to come pull me home. He was in Bainbridge Ga at Home Depot. Thinking about having a truck come pick the darn thing up, take it to the GM Dealer in Bainbridge and tell not to call me until it's fixed.  Hope it isn't the third fuel pump going out. Hasn't been that long since the filter was changed. It's nice to be inside, it must be a hundred out there. And there's millions of gnats, most I've ever seen.


----------



## talisman

nothing like being stranded on the side of the road in a gnat storm


----------



## Son

Word from the Hunting woods today. That 3.5 inches of rain we got couple days ago. GONE..   roads are back to dusty.
First plan of attack on the Sorry ten, fuel filter will be changed in the morning before it gets too hot.


----------



## stealthman52

Bruce might be slow,but he will get r done,lol


----------



## Son

Changed the gas filter. No good, might be the fuel pump for the forth time. They last just over a year.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Changed the gas filter. No good, might be the fuel pump for the forth time. They last just over a year.



Sounds like it's time to drive the Jeep.


----------



## Son

With the heat index at 113, I'll be staying in. Went and voted this morning, so that's done.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> With the heat index at 113, I'll be staying in. Went and voted this morning, so that's done.



113!!!!!!!!!!!!!No wonder I'm beat. Been out in it all day doing chores. I kept hearing the bear in the bushes but he never jumped on me


----------



## stealthman52

HD,now don't get bear caught,lol


----------



## Son

After the sun went down, I pressure washed the Jeep, and still burned up.
Had em pick the Sorry ten up, they still havn't figured out what's wrong with it. Idles, but wont accelerate. Fuel pump checked out OK. Probably some of those hidden sensors.  ?????  I need my 66 back, I could work on that thing.


----------



## stealthman52

get ready for a sweet bill from Chev dealer


----------



## Son

Got it at a private garage. Fellows I know well. Just called and they say the computer shows misfiring and other problems. They're working on it. I don't know how, in this heat.
I have the jeep going, but it needs some 134A as the air isn't very cold. Best plan seems to be stay in the house and the heck with going and doing. I've noticed, there's no boats coming by the house today, must be too hot on the water for folks. Local outboardf mechanic has been out of work for over a month due to skin cancer. He had some serious operations, and has just reopened his business to do light work. Take it from me, The sun will cause you some serious problems, no matter what type skin you have. It just gets us blue eyed folks the most.


----------



## stealthman52

134A?,is that one window down at 34mph?,lol,I have heard others say that about blue eyed peoples,must be something to it


----------



## Son

134 refrigerante was 9 bucks a can two days ago. Temps went over 100 and today it was 12 something a can. supply and demand.  But I needed it to recharge the jeep.
Rode up to camp today to check on Jim. Took a tour of the better roads in the larger tract and found it dry as a bone. So dry, it's hard to tell a fresh track. Rained two days ago, and it's already gone. I don't need to see tracks though, the farmers tell me, the deer are eating their peanuts and soybeans up around the edges. That's where the deer are right now. Sure hope it cools some before bowseason or I wont be hunting. The humitity was awful to day with the heat index at 110.  Sorry ten is still dead, they havn't found the problem yet.


----------



## talisman

Thats what tough about Ga bow season its way to hot.


----------



## stealthman52

You got that right Talisman,I sold my bow last year,at 55,I am not sweating to hunt anymore,did it all my life,mostly in Florida,a few times in Ga,found it hot as Florida's bow season.
I decided if its not under 50°,I probably should just stay home.


----------



## Son

I've found, that as you age, the body doesn't take the heat anymore. And when the humitity is high, it's even worse. So, young folks, better do it now cause your day is coming. If I was in the roofing business, I would have to be the one in the office taking calls. After 65, i've noticed, my joints don't like the cold, and my entire body doesn't like heat over 80. When it gets over that, the sinus problems kick in and the energy level goes way down. Old injuries that have scar tissue begin aching and you're not flexible anymore. That's probably why rocking chairs were invented.


----------



## talisman

Son Im 45 now and i can all ready tell my body has changed with this heat. I dont mind the cold at all but my age and this job i have now a days has made me lazy in this heat.


----------



## Son

I've noticed, as each year has passed since I was 60, some things have gotten more difficult. Luckily, I'm still not on any medications that have to be taken. Biggest problems are inner ear, skin cancers, and a few bad joints that give me problems. Also notice, I'm now allergic to some things and medicine. Never had that problem before. Thinking back when I was a young'in, people my age back then were in worse shape than I am in now at 68.5 years old. If Ponce De Leon had really found the fountain of youth, I would be heading that way. In fact, I would have been a regular visitor for a number of years now. When asking the dermatologist if my looks would improve after all these treatments. She said, she's a DR, not a magician. Next appointment is tomorrow. Hope to get a clean bill on the old skin this time. Wish I had gotten the skin my older brother got, He had the darker Native American complextion, and never had a skin problem.


----------



## dawg4028

Son, Good luck with the Dr. appt tomorrow!


----------



## Son

Thanks, now wish me luck with the S 10, it's in the shop and they can't find the problem.
I'm looking sporty now, riding in the jeep. Pressure washed it just a bit ago, looks better now.
Put two cans of 134 in the air, and now it's cooling. Think it needs another can. $12 something a can will get into your pocket.


----------



## talisman

Son Ive only met you one time but from what i saw you looked to be in good shape. I hope i get around that good when i get your age


----------



## Son

Good shape, Yea, I just think it's my turn to complain about old age, cause I had to listen those old folks before me. lol
Thirty years of weigh training, off and on did cause some joint damage. The old belief that if "no pain no gain" was all wrong. Now they say. If there's pain, don't do it. Have squatted up to 450 pounds, now wish I had never done that. I'll always believe it caused some lower back problems. Along with falling out of a jeep in Morocco in the dark desert. Was suppose to be a graceful dismounting, but a bolt was sticking out and it caught me on the coxis bone. (tailbone) Couldn't see it in the dark. No matter what shape you're in, when you get my age, you will have good and bad days. Like an old truck, we may be outliving our parts these days.


----------



## talisman

thats a word from the wise


----------



## Son

Another hot one today fellers. About sundown, I ran the boat around the lake a bit to keep it limbered up. Trolled a rattletrap while at it. Big catch, a jack, I turned it loose. People eat em around here, they gash em like redhorse suckers.


----------



## blakely

That jack fish is as good as sucker, if not better. That is some good eatin.

Son, I noticed that you had a pic of Melvin Anderson earlier in the thread. Are ya'll kin? I've been flyfishing on Dead Lakes with Melvin a time or two. He is a good friend of one of my uncles, their places at Wewa are next to each other.


----------



## Son

I know Melvin, just saw him last week. No, we're not kin. He probably wouldn't claim me anyway....lol
I've eaten Jacks, gashed, good stuff. But one wasn't enough to fool with. Going to be looking for some bream soon, the moon is getting right.
Just got back from the DR, said everything looks OK, another check up in three months. Guess that chemical skin treatment works...


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> I know Melvin, just saw him last week. No, we're not kin. He probably wouldn't claim me anyway....lol
> I've eaten Jacks, gashed, good stuff. But one wasn't enough to fool with. Going to be looking for some bream soon, the moon is getting right.
> Just got back from the DR, said everything looks OK, another check up in three months. Guess that chemical skin treatment works...



Good to hear everything went well at the Dr.,Next time you go tell him you want a warranty on everything he fixes on you. It's another hot one today.


----------



## Son

At the Doctors office, it says. "Practice", I don't think warranties go with practicing.  One good thing, the Jeep made it to town and back and the air worked. Somewhat. Another Friday, where did the week go?


----------



## stealthman52

Glad to hear you got clean report,wife and I were going to go Sat to Brahma Island and try the gills,but raining down here now,might think about it Sat afternoon for Sunday,ifin the wind isn't blowing too hard


----------



## Havana Dude

Ya'll keep my baby girl in ya thoughts and prayers again. Her kidney surgery went great about 6 weeks ago, recovered well, and had the stint taken out about 3 weeks ago. She woke up this morning about 4am, puking,about 100 temp., and had complaint of other side hurting. Took to doc, and now another UTI, with the likelihood of having to do the same surgery again on the other side. They gave her 2 shots of anti-biotics today,plus prescribed anti-biotic meds and anti-nausea meds. And we have to take her back again tomorrow for a re-check. She is really about the whole deal. Tired of going to the docs all the time. She is a very healthy girl, loves the outdoors, etc etc, and her summer has been less than ideal. Anyways, thought I would let ya'll know since some were asking about her last time. Thanks.


----------



## Son

Done, sure hope this gets straightened out soon.


----------



## Swamprat

Sorry to hear about that HD....we will all be praying for her and a speedy recovery. Once she gets back to normal you all will need to make up for her bad summer, not the way I would have wanted to spend it when I was that age for sure.


----------



## Bear10

HD, sorry to hear about your daughter. Hope she gets better very soon!


----------



## Son

We had a little rain at the lake today. Still 90 degrees on the back porch.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks to all of you. Her temp is up a bit since the doc visit. Got her taking a cool shower for now and some meds to help bring fever down. Will be watching close through the night.


----------



## Son

Good news, lets hope she continues to improve. Kids can get sick so quick, and they bounce back faster than us older folks.

I bet none of ya have any gnats around your place. I think we have em all in my yard. If they were bigger, I would have target practice.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Thanks to all of you. Her temp is up a bit since the doc visit. Got her taking a cool shower for now and some meds to help bring fever down. Will be watching close through the night.



Keep a eye on her....hate that you are all going thru this.

Tell her in a joking manner that it is better now in the summer instead of being in school and having to make up weeks of school work. Also let her know that she has a bunch of folks who have never met her that we are all looking out for her and your family in thought and prayer.

If you all need anything let us know....serious


----------



## Bear10

I bet none of ya have any gnats around your place. I think we have em all in my yard. If they were bigger, I would have target practice.[/QUOTE]

Just be glad the gnats aren't as big as mocking birds, because there wouldn't be any humans left on this planet. They are the most annoying thing around for there size.


----------



## Son

Went on a service call up near the hunt camp. Rode thru the woods around noon, it was so hot and dry, I didn't even get out of the truck. Not one mudhole in sight and the ground is hard as a rock. Hit my stash of canned food at camp before coming home. Canned spagetti, not bad when you're hunry. Jim said it was too hot to mow this morning, so he stayed inside. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Ace1313

Are any of you members of the Spring Creek Coop.  We are entering our 2nd year with nearly 20000 acres of land.  I am a member of a lease down there and I am pumped about getting down in Dec. (job related) to hunt.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks guys. Saw doc again today, definate kidney infection. Will see regular doc Monday, then likely a battery of tests to determine if she will have to repeat the surgery on the other kidney. I appreciate the well wishes. 

Son, I know all too well about your gnats. We got em pretty bad around our place. They just love to get in your ears. I didn't even need to eat supper last night, after eating gnats all day.


----------



## dawg4028

Prayers out to you and your family HD.  I must have missed the thread looking at my own stuff.  Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Son

Hot again. Took a boat ride and drowned a few crickets. Caught some butterbeans, threw em back.  Didn't go far from the dock as i was low on fuel and I knew it was getting too hot to be out for a man who's seen many moons.


----------



## Son

Really, what did people do before computers and cellphones? People are turning into cellphone and computer potatoes.
Don't fall prey to such a life. Get out and do something.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,had to replace door hinge pins in my S10,glad I bought one of them 4.99 cent spring compression gimmicks from Harbor frieght,only had to do drivers door,then put out 20 bags of mulch,cut the grass,didn't get to go to Brahma,maybe next Sat or Sun,pending on weather.
I think next I will have to replace them dang oxy sensors,unlessen you can clean em,lol.


----------



## Son

I would like to buy another truck, but with the economy, combined with who's in power. I don't want to risk going in debt.
Patch up and drive em til they drop.


----------



## Swamprat

Ace1313 said:


> Are any of you members of the Spring Creek Coop.  We are entering our 2nd year with nearly 20000 acres of land.  I am a member of a lease down there and I am pumped about getting down in Dec. (job related) to hunt.



Have not heard of the Spring Creek Co-Op but have heard of one or two in Georgia who get the landowners all involved with what size deer to harvest as well as numbers for several miles around. Great idea and to me seems better than joining QDM

Here is a stupid question for folks...has any of you all ate cattle birds as we call them but most probably know of them following a mower when bush hogging. There is a peanut field down by the house that for the last week or so has had 4-500 of them in the field. I was cruising by it this morning on the way to church  and I had 3 that were near the road commit suicide either by my front bumper, the passenger side windshield post or the one who thought he escaped and met his maker with my CB whip antenna. 

As I looked in the mirrow at the carnage I was wondering if they are tasty. They were everywhere and if I had swerved right I might have gotten another 4 or 5 to make a bucket of bird that would make the Colonel cry with envy.


----------



## kmckinnie

They taste like bald eagle ! not as stringie, Boney is the word!


----------



## Son

I don't even like the looks of em. While bushhogging one day, I watched one key in on a quail with small chicks. The cattle egret caught and ate every one of em. cut up a large snake with the harrow one day, and watched those birds swallow sections of the snake, big as my forearm. I think they could swallow your truck if they thought it was food.


----------



## stealthman52

you might better wait till that presidential term is over,Butch is talking bout buying himself a new ty-ota ,told him that he better like payments,no more payments for me,I ain't seen a  pickup truck thats worth $45-57k,like my five yr old niece says "thats too much"


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> you might better wait till that presidential term is over,Butch is talking bout buying himself a new ty-ota ,told him that he better like payments,no more payments for me,I ain't seen a  pickup truck thats worth $45-57k,like my five yr old niece says "thats too much"



It's just money. You can't take it with you.lol I don't have any to take with me.


----------



## Son

I agree, they've put the new vehicles out of reach for me. The stock market took the cream and gave me skim milk on my retirment from GTE. Social Security doesn't have raises anymore, and is actually an income below the poverty level. If I were a young man again, I would go join the Navy again to be ready to take our country back. Many don't know what living free is, because they're not old enough to have experienced it.


----------



## Son

ZR-2 S-10 4 x 4 chevy problem solved. The catalytic converter was stopped up. Having to replace it for over 700 bucks. That just for the part. Also, two of the spark plugs were shot, replaced all six and the plug wires. This problem is costing well over 1000 bucks. Thanks to the EPA and all the engineers who design our vehicles so we can't fix em without going broke. Wouldn't ya know, it's all welded in.  The truck is being hauled to a muffler shop in Bainbridge as I type. Should be fixed by Wed afternoon. How much is a moped?


----------



## Son

694 bucks is the retail price for the GM replacement part including both drop pipes.  There's cheaper parts, but I wonder.


----------



## johf sprague

ha son this bigjohn take your truck to local muffler shop .you should get a replacement cat for about 100.00


----------



## dawg4028

Tough luck on the truck son.  Just replaced the battery in my wifes car.  I bet 3 other people were in Dicount getting batteries.  This scorching hot weather is taking its toll on batteries for sure.


----------



## Son

Why do I feel like this muffler shop is ripping me off? I'm calling em in the morning and having a discussion about the price. I've already found another shop that will do it much cheaper.


----------



## Son

One thing that gets me about this Chevrolet ZR-2 is. Even though it's been paid for for several years now. Keeping it running and repaired since has been like the payments keep going. I have never spent this kind of money keeping any vehicle on the road. I ran a 56 Willys for seven years and barely spent any money on it. Just normal maintenance. 66 Chevrolet 4 x 4 for another 7 years and no cost when it came to repairs. Dodge Ram-50 (by Mitsubishi) for over 300 K miles and never a major repair. Ford F-250 4 x 4 and no problems for years. And you know, when I bought this darn S-10 in 2001 the government charged me a fee to register me in the "Lemon Law".....what a joke.
Three fuel pumps.
radiator replaced once.
door window door motors come loose from the door frame.  (rivets break or pull through)
adjustment handles for the seat broke first year.
Headlight fell out while driving one night. The plastic bracket broke.
four hub assemblies on the right side
ABS brakes have never worked right
Third door latch, replaced several times. Lost count.
Tailgate cables, replaced several times.
4 x 4 had to be repaired once. (was under warranty)
heater hasn't worked since 2002.
GM dealer kept it for a total of four weeks (not all at the same time) and said they were working on the aux fan assembly. It doesn't have one.
Have had to flush the orange GM coolant out. It turns to slime and stops up the system.
Normal wear, ball joints, pitman arm (twice) belts and hoses.
i've probably forgot some of the problems, there's been so many.
Hope nobody else has had this problem with their vehicle.


----------



## blakely

Son, the most trouble-free vehicles that I've ever had were the little Nissan trucks. I'm on my third and all I've had to do was change oil, buy tires and other wear items. The first, I have no idea how many miles were on it, it was a 1983 model. The second was a 1987 model, traded it in with 173000 miles. The one I'm driving now has 99000 on it, its a 1997 model.


----------



## Son

If I could find a reasonably priced motor, I would put one in my 87 Mitsubishi Dodge Ram 50. It is 4 cyl 2.6. Or maybe it would be easier to have the motor in it rebuilt. Might not be sporty, but it was dependable. Let a fellow use it at the hunt club about four years ago because he didn't have a 4 wheel drive and it was bad wet that year. He kept driving when the oil pump quit.
We can all bet one thing. My next truck will not be a GM product.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Why do I feel like this muffler shop is ripping me off? I'm calling em in the morning and having a discussion about the price. I've already found another shop that will do it much cheaper.



Sounds like I need to get into the muffler business. It sounds high to me also.


----------



## stealthman52

higher than a 40yr old pine tree,Big John said it,about 100,that Bainbridge shop might work on Mercedes,Porsche,you can usually get skint if you buy one of those


----------



## Son

A business can run me off real quick. When I have other muffler task, my business will go elsewhere. Can't blame a business for making money, that's what they are in business for. But gouging isn't good. Word of mouth can either kill or make a business. I'll be checking into the charges further and comparing to see how fair I'm treated. After all, I havn't received a bail out check yet.


----------



## Swamprat

Heck with the mufflers and cat, run straight pipe out the back. You are elderly so you won't hear it anyway.

The price you were quoted does seem pretty high....I am sure you can get it done for half that even though cat converters are the most higher priced item in the whole lot.


----------



## kmckinnie

Take the tractor to town, its ga. lol


----------



## Son

You jest, but I've driven tractors thru town several times. John Deere's, 4020, 3020 and small fords like 3910's. Shucks, I fit right in. It's what i called, sitting up high.


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Take the tractor to town, its ga. lol



Heck in my area if it has 4 wheels it seems legal. I actually had to ride along in the grass Saturday morning as I had this behometh of a boom sprayer come down the highway. This thing was taking almost two lanes of road and that was with the boom tucked in, never seen one this big. Dang tires were at least 6 foot tall.


----------



## kmckinnie

I wasn't jesting! You need a cab with ac and heat! You can hunt out of it aswell! I know you have!lol SR he can mow the roadside to town The county needs a good man!


----------



## Son

Cab with air, never got that far. Shucks, I'd still be driving em.


----------



## Bear10

kmckinnie said:


> I wasn't jesting! You need a cab with ac and heat! You can hunt out of it aswell! I know you have!lol SR he can mow the roadside to town The county needs a good man!



That is a good idea, he could be a big help to the community. He could also ride it in the hunting woods and clear shooting lanes and food plots at the same time. We just might be on to something here. What do you think KM?


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you look like a professional beside that John Deere,looks like pic was at docs place, SR,straight piping it,then add a cherry bomb before it comes out the rear,tone it down a spell
I don;t know if Son would like being a County Road Grass Recon agent


----------



## Son

Shucks, we're wanting to work on food plots. But no rain and with the woods dry as a bone. It would be a waste of time and money. Unless we could plant under one of those irrigation systems that's running day and night.


----------



## talisman

with all the browse and all the peanuts around there they probably have all they want right now


----------



## Son

Oh, they're not starving, there's more food in those fields than they can eat.
Just went to Bainbridge and picked my Sorry-10 up. $702.95 was the bill. On the way home, an airconditioning hose went. Now I have no air. Just call me 
"Lucky"
Fellow said, the first converter had disintergrated, all the insides then blew back to the second converter and stopped it up. Then he said, It will drive better, with better gas mileage. But, he said I need to take back to my mechanic and have the sensors checked, he believes some of em may have been damaged. Probably so, it runs good, but idles rough.


----------



## stealthman52

Mine runs like a scalded dog,but fuel milage isn't great,about 15 mph,I think my oxy sensors probably need to be replaced,I never have messed with em,Son,which one was the one you said was important?


----------



## Son

A mechanic said the oh two sensor (0-2) was the most important. But do a search on the internet on chevy sensors, and it's shows there could be three of them darn things just ahead of the converters. I think they screw in. Will be under the truck looking at mine tomorrow. feller said, if the sensors or the converters are going bad, so goes the fuel economy. Noticed my truck did run better than it has in a long time, just rough idle at times. I will have O'Reillys put their thingy on it tomorrow and see what it says is wrong.


----------



## talisman

Son your lucks running downhill right now


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,he will change that,he is not a downhill type guy,lol


----------



## talisman

bad luck every now and then makes us a stronger person


----------



## Son

Just a slight change for the better with this economy, and it's gone. I appreciate all the sympathy ya'll.   lol
Like the song says.  "Dang it"  Something like, "Take a rope and hang it".


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Have you talked to Jim today? The rain was pretty close to the woods yesterday evening according to the radar.Hopefully we got some.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> bad luck every now and then makes us a stronger person



I don't feel any stronger.lol  But what you are saying is true.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, that was Roger Miller that wrote that song,FYI


----------



## Son

No rain at camp yet.
Update on the Sorry ten. Two sensors cost over $100 bucks.
Went out this morning to look under the truck to see if the sensors were three or four wire. They're four wire. While under there I noticed a bunch of grease on the drivers side. Whoa, the boot on the CV axle has a clamp missing, all the grease is out. Went to O'Reillys and bought a new clamp, now lets see if I can put it on, in the morning when it's cooler than it is now.
then it's off to get the sensors changed, they're on order. Then to the air shop to get the Air conditioning fixed.
This Chevy is beginning to be 
"THE HEARTBREAK OF AMERICA" for me anyway. First truck I've owned that's engineered to self distruct itself.


----------



## Son

Put a camera out near the north peanut field this morning. Sweetened the area with some kernel corn. Yellow grunt as it's called in the South. Those peanuts need rain, bad. But there's lots of deer tracks along the fence. Dry as a bone, not a drop of water in any ditch, mudhole etc..  Somebody better get up here and do a dance.


----------



## Bear10

It's official, the Ga. gnats have now moved to Florida. They are terrible down here!


----------



## stealthman52

Son,get a stick and draw a rain turtle,checked my milage tonite when i filled er up,17.97 mpg,is that about average for these S10 4x4's?


----------



## dawg4028

Bear10 said:


> It's official, the Ga. gnats have now moved to Florida. They are terrible down here!



Sand gnats (noseums) on the coastal areas are awful.  Sometimes I would beg to have my Ga gnats back.


----------



## blakely

I've noticed that even the dry-land cotton is wilting and twisting with all this heat and no rain.

I went and rode around some peanut fields, where I hunt, on 3 different evenings in the past week. Counted more than 40 deer on all 3 trips combined. They are working on those peanut vines, right now.

Son, that truck ought to be about like a new one, when you get done with it.


----------



## Son

Couldn't wait, went out and tried to fix the CV boot. The clamp they sold me is too short. Took the old clamp, expanded it back out and decided to try and reuse it. Took off the wheel, and began to work. That's when I noticed a rip in the rubber boot.  NO, I didn't say anything bad, but I was whizzed to say the least.

My S-10 used to get about 18 to 20 on the highway. It was getting much less lately because of the problems it has.
Think I'll get the mechanic to fix the CV boot when he puts the sensors on. Then, it's on to the air conditioning shop. I should have bought a used Yugo.


----------



## Son

Heat? I can tell ya hot hot it's gotten here. It's actually cooked the tomatos on the vine. The only tomatos that don't have cooked spots on em, are the ones in partial shade. My flowerbeds look like hot water's been poured on em. I feel like I've had a whooping poured on me. Time for some ice cream, then a tall glass of sweet iced tea.


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> It's official, the Ga. gnats have now moved to Florida. They are terrible down here!



Bear....you got that right. I worked over in Perry, Fl. today, no gnats but the heat was brutal. Anyway I came home probably smelling like a mule and needed to water some plants. It seemed like within 30 seconds I had gnats all around. Hate them things, this is over in Washington County where we really do not have a huge gnat problem for the most part.

Son....I promise I will get hold of you. Have been busier than a one arm paper hanger. In the last 8 work days I have been to Perry, then Mayo, then around the office, then over to Pensacola, at the office, back to Pensacola, then back to Perry. Good thing I ain't paying the fuel bill.


----------



## Son

No sweat, I've been busy too. Broke down, broke down, and broke down again. Now, I'm broke. Went to the woods today, it was hot and dry, with gnats. Looked at the dryland peanuts on the north end and they were wilted.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, cruised through Perry this morning on my way to Crystal River. Here now visiting in-laws. Got the new pontoon, checking out all the rivers around here. Got caught way up a no-wake zone this afternoon, bad T-storm, had me worried a bit, but we survived.


----------



## Swamprat

Has anybody heard from HD and how his daughter is doing. Hopefully all well.

Seems like with all of us when it rains it pours, must be the dang gnats bringing the bad luck.

.....As I was typing you had posted....Hope you all have some fun. Make sure you flush the motor out and spray down everthing else. Crystal River is nice, you doing any scalloping.


----------



## Son

Pressure washed the grease from under the Sorry ten, put the wheel back on in prep for going to have sensors changed out and boot replaced. Called O'Reillys and they had to order the boot. Well, will put that off til tomorrow.\
Went to the dock, fed the galinules, ran the outboard a bit, threw some corn around so the carp would dig up the weeds around the dock, then came inside. It's another inside day as the temp on the back porch is 92 with fans blowing hot air.  Need some rain folks...


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, thanks for concern about daughter. She broke the fever Monday A.M.. Back to doc at 2pm Monday, another culture, and that one was clear. Meds are working for now, will see urologist soon. She is feeling MUCH better. Doc called us while on the road to here, and said he's not too concerned about her needing surgery again any time soon, but wants to run the tests etc., etc.. Thanks again. 

Went out to the gulf today out of the Homosassa river. I'm like a fish out of water(pun intended) when it comes to the salt. We threw some stuff, but the whole time I felt like we were fishing in a plastic swimming pool at the fair. We came back in and ate lunch by Monkey Island. Then I went and talked to the guy in the bait shop, and learned we did not go out quite far enough to get into the scallops. We hung out around buoy 16 and should have run on out to 8 or 10 he said. Next time talk to guy BEFORE heading out LOL. No big deal to me though, I'm a fresh water guy. Bad storms ran us off there again today so heading back in the morning, and going UP river to the springs, just playing around with wifes folks enjoying time on the water.


----------



## Son

I grew up spending many summer weeks in Homosassa. Had an Uncle and Aunt who lived on the opposite side of the river from the town landing. Used to swim across if there wasn't a boat available. Back then everybody used whatever boat was tied up to a dock. Nobody cared either. The main names back then was Trotters, Catos, and Thompsons. I used to shoot squirrels in yards of Homosassa, was related to most of the people. The Homosassa you see today, is nothing like the Old Homosassa I remember. Last time I went thru there, it was a mess in my opinion.


----------



## Bear10

Just had a rain shower pop up about 45 minutes ago that had some small hail in it. I guess my office was included in that 30% afternoon rain chance this morning.


----------



## stealthman52

Homosassa got tooken over by yankees,lol,not many locals left around there.
Son,I replaced my ECT sensor last nite,went by Autozone,they plugged up there computer analyzer gimmick,it showed the ect and the thermostat needed replacing,I guess since "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" light didn't go disappear,I will do thermostat tomorrow,see if that makes it turn off,lol.
I hate the gimmick lights,but everything made today has them,what do you do?


----------



## Son

Go the the new thread and we will continue. Early, Miller and Seminole counties SW Ga. This one filled up.


----------

